# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Cold World

## Saintheart

*The Cold World*



_I call the Spirits   Give warmth on my tongue
And open my throat   That I might give faith
To all of the tale   Forgetting nothing
Of blood spilt and gold   Silver in rivers
Of magefire at dusk   Pale moon on the peaks
Of tooth, fist and claw   And bright-forged true steel
The shivering shield   From the hammers fall
My water is poured   The people hearken
My song now begins   Grant that it not falter_


* Welcome to Hylkeiden.* 


_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_


Tonlist stretched her legs, red braids flailing like a cat onine tails in the breeze.  The wind off the Bay of Seals was strong this morning, and there was a smell of salt and fish on the air to go with the icy chill.  Shed been waiting here a little while now, in front of the house that had been given to the group, looking at the collapsed portion of the roof  but, ah! There they were.

These were the three she had convinced to join her.  A dwarf like herself, a gnome, and the tall human with hair as red as her own.  They made quite a quartet now.  Not that she cared that much about their distinctiveness or the looks or sneers that occasionally came her way from the flat-browed peasants who passed by.  Four was a Great Number, a Holy Number.  Was it not the heart of all music, the heart of all skalds and people who shared her path?

And why should she not have chosen these three? They were already the stuff of legend; into the Valley of the Spear where few dared to tread, on an errand of unlikely success, into the very teeth of a Gravewind  and returning not only with the lost, only daughter of Lord Rowan Hardwalker, but rooting out a cancerous patch of false, thin ice in Hardwalker Hall, the bastard mage Endrow OMists, gone into the Valley, surely to death.

Legends gathered legends.  All bards knew this.  It was one of the great secrets of the Art.  If a story, a great song, a great epic, alights on a group of folk, it summoned other stories.  Aye; a group such as these three was like a great tree with snow suddenly fallen from it; raptors and songbirds and  oh, may it be so  dragons would come to roost there.  Few and far between were those times when a bard like her would find a newly-made tree, one on which the stories had yet to land.

Oh, for stories.  To write them from what she saw, to record them forever on the wind.  Tonlist couldnt wait.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

And so here we are.  Its morning, youre outside your house, and the day is new-minted to decide what you want to do.

I recommend you have another look at the player guide for inspiration about what to do and where to go, but some of the motivations you identified (and of course you might have others):

*Verglas:* Knowledge, especially lost elven lore, magical power, and curiosity.  Reasons for doing things: have fun, get paid, learn something, do a friend a favour.
*Ramiro:* Master Hidden Flame style, learn other rare fighting techniques, test himself, preserve his legacy (helping the Hardwalkers, one day passing on his teachings and building his reputation to do so), be a decent fellow
*Njal:* Investigate the elven ruins in the local area, be a warden of Hardwalker as he wanders around in case he hears rumours of troubles in the wind.

And there is one immediate need I can identify:
The roof of your house.  It was damaged in the Gravewind.  Part of it  the part in the hearth room  is fallen in and would need repairs if you want to use all of the building.

So  at last  what do you do?

The OOC thread is here.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal shuffles out of the house stamping his boots in the slush of the street outside. He walks across to Stormrir in his thick winter blanket who has been tied to the hitching post by the door. As he looks back at the house he looks up at the hole in the roof and shakes his head. *"Aye, would'nae happen tae a stout stone roof"* he says out loud patting Gromrir's shaggy head as the wolf tail after him. 

He looks up again at the damaged roof and then looks back to Verglas and Ramiro. *"The roof be letting the cold air in. Will ye be giving me a hand today? If we chop down a sturdy looking tree we can be patching the roof"* He looks again at the roof and shakes his head. *"If we be heading out the town we can ask the guard what be happening in the town. It has been quiet of late which has been canny good."*

As the bard approaches he pauses... his voice faltering as he ruffles Gromrir some more. Tonlist was a stout looking lass with a fine full beard, a rarity in Hardwalker Hall. He nods and mutters a *"Good day lassie. Be good tae see you."*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Initial thoughts to fix the roof would be to go and find a tree, drag it back to town and then fix the roof using Wood Shape spell 

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

It had taken Verglas weeks to feel warm again after their ordeal of that winter, and still she wrapped herself in blankets and cloaks and hats and scarves whenever she could.  So it was a woolen mound by the fire, peering at a book, that responded to Njal.  She too peered up at the hole.

*"No a good stone roof would collapse in a heap killing everyone below  It will please my second year alchemy instructor to no end that I am making use of my education by boiling down spruce sap to make a resin to hold everything in place If you're going to set forth to kill a tree or two, try to capture some of the free sap as well, and keep some of the smaller branches we can use them as dowels to hold things in place while the resin hardens Does that make sense?"*

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
I will aid you in this task. Perching upon roofs is a skill that was taught to me early in life.....However, I may need some instruction in the specific art of repair.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

The dwarf grins at the student of the fire. *aye laddie, how hard can it be. Slap a few planks on it and dump some o that sap on it like Verglas be saying.* Grinning as he throws a saddle on Stormrir he nods. *the help be welcome lad. But we need some supplies, I needs an axe, saw, some tools and rope to drag em back.*

With that said and Ramiro accompanied him hell head to an appropriate store to pick up a lumber saw, 200ft of rope, a pulley block and some carpenters tools before heading towards the gates and heading out looking for some spruce trees and a good hardwood for the planking. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Survival to find the right trees (1d20+12)[*18*]
Folding saw 2gp, carpentry tools (artisan tool kit) 5 gp, 200ft rope (20gp), pulley  5gp

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas squeezes her eyes shut, imagining the 'if one log is good, then two logs is better' school of engineering that might be unleashed on their home if decisive action weren't taken.  Glancing up at the existing struts and rafters, she tries to work out how best to integrate new wood - especially green wood that would inevitably warp and shift in the months ahead - into the existing structure.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Traders' Hall
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

On his wandering through the region, Njal observed that a fair proportion of the local trees had been cut fairly heavily for building and firewood.  However, he had seen a good stand of spruce, pine, and a couple of other hardy-looking trees about a half day's journey due north of the Hall.  There was a small stand at the westernmost end of a spar of hills jutting from the vast range of the Selkaranda Mountains, maybe halfway to Kynsi.  That seemed the most likely place to find a couple of likely specimens, though it would most likely require at least an overnight journey outside the Hall.

Finding tools and items was a somewhat easier enterprise.  Tonlist mentioned that the Traders' Hall was the most obvious place to find tools of given professions, although the market square by the Merchant Council was also an option but less reliable for options.  Another option for woodworking tools in particular was the Harbour; there were a couple of shipwrights' businesses in there who had a steady stream of needs along those lines.  But the Traders' Hall seemed to be the nearest option, so it was the one the group headed down to, down the street and past the graffiti scrawled _No Islander For A True Hardwalker_ on a thick stone wall.

Traders Hall was a grand structure in dark blue and touched with white.  Somebody kept it varnished and the paint maintained, which itself was a demonstration of the money here.  It was a two storey stone-and-timber building with three separate wings, two flanking a central arcade they entered, where various desks and booths were set up.  There were twenty or more banners hanging suspended from the ceiling above, in a rainbow of colours with each bearing a different sigil: a hammer and anvil, a needle, a stylised cattle's head, a golden loom, a cut diamond.
"'Tis a guild hall," explained Tonlist above the heavy hum of noise.  She glanced at a desk under the diamond banner, where an ageing human woman was sobbing as she laid out three gleaming gems before the gnome at the table.  "Th' crafts make their homes here."  The bard pointed to a long brown banner with the image of a saw.  "Here - Builders' Guild.  These'd be where ye'd find th' gear yer looking for."

There was a young, clean-shaven man with black eyes and blacker hair sitting behind the desk below the banner, and the tables behind him had an assortment of well-made wooden boxes.  He had powerful-looking arms and thick hands, but the hands were scribbling a note onto a piece of parchment with an elegant ustark's feather quill as they walked up.  He sighed and sheathed the quill in an inkpot next to him.  "Yes, can I help you with something?"
Tonlist told him.  The man nodded, glancing behind him while independently his hands grabbed another piece of parchment.  "We've got all of that material here.  The artisans' tools are a little used, but they're genuine Arkady work, they'll do theire task well.  So...."  He began writing notes down.  "That's five gold for the saw, twenty gold for the artisan tools, fifty gold for the rope, ten gold for the pulley, and the guild's marker of fifteen hundred gold for a total of 1,585 gold."

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal had enjoyed the wander through the streets of the town, greeting folk he knew in passing and speaking with doughty and well groomed dwarf bard who he kept glancing sideways at. As the man in the marmet stacked up the saw, rope and pulleys and then asked for the price Njal staggered back in shock. *"Aye lad, what jest ye be making. I do be wanting some rope and a few saws. Not he house house that plan on fixing."* eyes narrowing slightly, hands clasped on the belt pouch *"What ye be saying for a Guild marker. I only be buy basic tools?"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Survival to find the right trees [roll0]
Folding saw 2gp, carpentry tools (artisan tool kit) 5 gp, 200ft rope (20gp), pulley  5gp

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Traders' Hall
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

The young man laid his quill down, sighing.  "Sorry, I guess I should've noticed you weren't from around here, sir dwarf.  Within the walls, brothers in the Guild are the only crafters we countenance to take on repair or new building work.  The city's a confined space.  Can't just go throwing up repairs or new houses anywhere people want, risks other buildings around them--"
"--ah, Shattered Chains," growled Tonlist, slapping her forehead.  "'Tis a trade guild, Njal, th' bastards have a stranglehold on woodwork and stonework inside the city walls.  Ye want to get repairs or a new building put up, ye have to go through them."
"Excuse me, you don't," said the young man, laying his forearms on the table and fixing them with a tired look.  "If you want shoddy, half-forged tools, then by all means wander down Fishmarket or the Harbour if you really want.  Someone'll have a rusty, blunt saw that might not snap on the first cut.  And if you want a half-baked building or repair done, by all means try and do it yourself.  Just don't be surprised by the consequences of trying.  The Guild takes their profession and their trade seriously."
"Not so seriously that ye won't take the Hearthkeeper's Joy to look the other way!" snapped Tonlist.
"The Guild marker is so we can pay the brothers to inspect the work you put up and, if need be, tear it down if they think it's a shoddy job," said the young man, wearily.  "We can't have rubbish rooftops facing Gravewinds.  Or, if you want, the money can be put towards guild membership instead, although that carries other responsibilities too."  The young guildsman sat back in his chair, opening his hands.  "That's the way it works here.  So.  Are we going to continue here?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

(Hearthkeeper's Joy is a dwarven expression for gold.)

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas watched the interaction with equanimity.  Her years at the Mountain had perfectly prepared her for territorial men thinking that they were the only ones who knew the right way to do things.

*"So how would we go about finding out how much it would cost to have a guild member fix our roof?"*

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Traders' Hall
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

The young man seemed to brighten.  "That's straightforward.  Just need to know where the building is and we can have one of the brothers come around to quote the cost.  The price for the repair'll include materials as well, unless you have some special request for the structure.  But we can talk about that when we see what's involved.  In fact," he said, "if you like I can come around now and take a look."
"_You_ want t' come round?" echoed Tonlist, surprised.
"Of course."  The young man smiled for the first time, touching his chest.  "Journeyman mason Aimo Virtanen, at your service.  I'd much rather be out looking at actual stone and wood than sitting here scratching papers."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas arches an eyebrow.

*"Now would be quite convenient Mister Virtanen But to be absolutely clear sir This is is a request to find out the cost Not yet a confirmation to do the work."*

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* inquires of the guild representative
Is this local law, or local custom?
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sense Motive on the response (1d20+11)[*31*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Traders' Hall
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

"A little of both, really," said the mason, absently.  Nothing about his reply suggested any bluffing.  He was already deep in a flurry of movement, stowing his quill and parchment in a leather bag that had appeared seemingly from nowhere, pieces of charcoal being summoned from wooden draws under the tabletop.  "Backed with a fair amount of physical persuasion in each case.  And yes, of course I understand you're just looking for a price.  After all, I haven't agreed to take the work on yet.  And please, don't call me 'Mister' - that title's for master craftsmen in the brotherhood, they hear you addressing me by that word and I'll be clay-firing for the rest of Alkukevaasta."

As he got up from the table (and he was much stockier on full inspection, with good, thick legs) the mason picked up a lead weight attached to a thin piece of string, let it swing freely once or twice, and then stowed it in the bag.  He looked to the door, put two fingers to his lips, and let out an ear-piercing whistle that turned half the hall toward him.  But it had its intended effect: a tall, thin, even younger man than Aimo came striding up to the desk.  Aimo turned to the group.  "This is Tallin.  Tallin, this is a group of customers.  Say hello."
Tallin didn't.  He essayed something of a nod.
"Tallin, I have some quote work to do.  Would you mind the desk until I'm back?"
Nod.
Aimo turned to the group again.  "So.  What's this roof you need fixed then?"

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal had looked shock and his face continued to drop as the young mason tried to justify the shocking bribery and racketeering of building in the city. Before he could argue or shout at the demands from the guild Verglas had interrupted.

Pulling at the greying threads of his beard he holds his tongue as the mason stands. Looking back at the tools and rope Njal does ask, *How do folk in this town buy owt? Surely they no all pay your fees? I still need a saw and some rope just fer making my way in the wilds. Ye better not claim guild tokens for outside the town.*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Is the rope and saw still available? Without the guild fees? 

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Traders' Hall
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Aimo shrugged.  "What you do outside the city walls is a matter for you, but your friend's flat-out said you're looking to repair your roof, and the tools you're asking for are what one would need to attempt it.  That makes it a guild concern.  As for our fees, you might be surprised at how reasonable they are.  _You_ might be fine to get along in the wilderness, fight off every creature that wants a bite out of you, chop a good quality tree down and drag it back here, but most people aren't.  The guild supplies materials, not just the craftsmen.  And we're mindful of the costs.  Sometimes we'll work for no fee, if the case warrants it.  And we're not exactly the town guard.  Replacing the odd tile or tying the odd bale of thatch to a roof might not be a case for a convocation and chamber of arbitration ... but the results of a Gravewind or even just a mother of a storm off the Bay of Seals are usually enough to convince people of the quality of guild work."

He leaned back against the table.  "As for the tools? It's as I said: you can probably find a set of tools somewhere else in the citadel, but given what you're planning to do I can't sell these ones to you without the marker as well.  I'd much rather look over the problem you've got and help you solve it if I can."

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

The dwarf turns his back upon the mason and stomps gruffly back to the horse and waits for Verglas. Looking at the gnome he gesture to the mountains. *"What say ye Verglas, we let these guild crooks get sorted and then we can be away. The ruins not too far may have more clues tae the portal we found. I would like to ken more about the risk it may pose if anything be coming through. I dinnae ken enough of the arcane but you are wise in that, wise beyond my ken."* As he speaks he glances to Ramiro as well, *"I hope you'll come as well friend, your blade has kept us safe so far and I wouldn't want to lose that now.*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Of course I will, friends.  I have been contemplating a new technique, and this sounds like the perfect opportunity to try it out.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

A white rat with red eyes pokes its head out off Verglas' bag.  It peers around at Aimo and Tallin.  Verglas pulled a chunk of bread out of a pouch at her belt and offered it to the rat, who seemed satisfied.  It returned to the bag with its prize.

Verglas shrugs at Njal.  She seems less concerned than Njal about finding a way to fix the hole entirely on their own.

*"People find all sorts of ways to defend their livelihoods I have never had to make my living by ensuring a scarcity of services but I suppose that the recent departure of the court mage here has inevitably led to a shortage of similar talents Perhaps this is something I should investigate.*

*"We DO have a couple of advantages that most of your clients do not Aimo. First Njal and Ramiro have already provided raw materials for the patch Second Njal's unique gifts will allow him to shape the needed patch into exactly the needed shape for a patch, meaning that all you'll need to do is specify the shape lift it into place and then provide a water seal."*

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Traders' Hall
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Aimo winced at the mention of Njal's unique talents.  "Ah, Mother's mercy.  He's a Spirit-speaker? We've seen that before.  The last time a druid came in here and tried to get into construction, just by warping wood and the rest, the guild didn't even have to intervene, his 'roofs' leaked so much his clients ran him out of town before the brothers even got involved.  Not sure how you managed to get a big wad of timber into town without being noticed by the guilds, but we can have a look at the material and see if it's fit for purpose or not."

The guildsman seemed to stand back for a moment, looking the group over.  "Actually ... maybe there's something we can do on that score.  How thin can he shape a piece of timber to? I have a -- well, you might say I have an idea I'd like to try, and I haven't had much chance to experiment since I was acknowledged as journeyman," he said, gesturing at the table and the paperwork.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm assuming Verglas is saying Njal and Ramiro have a _source_ for the materials.  Thus far you haven't had the chance to leave the city to chop down a tree.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas nods slowly.

*"Ah yes the ritualized running down of all competition I see that you have been taught well  Bravo sir  Yes indeed it is as you say How could a solid piece of wood possibly have the water repellant qualities of a piece of your brilliant construction That is why the insides of trees are always soaking wet Suffice to say that the wood that Njal shapes can get quite thin What is your idea? and shall we walk as we talk?"*

Verglas endeavours to lead Aimo back to their house.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ah!  I'd misunderstood, and thought that Njal and Ramiro had gone off to gather wood before the shopping expedition.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Traders' Hall
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Aimo's proposition proved somewhat intriguing, even to a relative neophyte at construction as Verglas was.  As he walked, the journeyman was talking about a thin piece of wood with enough structural flexibility to withstand a heavy load of snow but also enough integrity to support the weight of the roof above it.  He talked about _three_ layers of wood, thin enough to make the weight negligible, lapped across one another, each then sealed with an adhesive and waterproofed.  "I call it bendwood, for short," he said.

He went on to explain that the guild had dismissed his ideas and refused to make any structure or materials available for experimentation on structures the masters assigned to him, but that he was certain the technique would work, provided he had the right materials of sufficient thickness and a space to work with.  The explanation indeed took him through both the journey back to their house and most of the way through his inspection of the collapsed roof of the house.  He'd even continued explaining while scurrying up onto the intact part of the roof with the agility and surefootedness of one of the ice spiders they'd fought some weeks back, clinging to beams with his huge hands and pulling himself up with biceps straining his simple hose and smock.

"Yes," Aimo said, taking a precarious-looking seat on the remains of one roofbeam and the stone wall below it, looking back down at Verglas who was still with feet firmly on the ground.  "This space would serve _very_ well as proof of the concept.  So, like I said, a proposition for you.  Your dwarven friend shapes three decent stretches of pine for me, I build this design, and no charge to you or your group.  As for materials, you can either bring enough back here yourselves, or I can source some for 150 gold out of the guild's storehouse.  You have a guildsman's guarantee on the structure.  If the design doesn't work, no charge to you on the repair _or_ any materials required to fix it."
"How long this gonna take ye?" asked Tonlist, pointedly.  The bard was leaning against the wall, arms folded.
"If I get the money today I can get the wood here and start today," said Aimo.  "Can't really finish until your dwarven friend shapes it, of course, so I'm guessing that'd be tomorrow, but if he shapes it for me tomorrow, say about seven days including adhesive, curing, and tiling.  If you want to get your own wood, well, I won't be able to start until it's delivered here.  So.  What do you think?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you say/do?

To recap:
- 150 gold and he gets started today, but can't finish until 3 castings of _Wood Shape_ happen.  Njal would not have memorised that this morning.
- Wait until you haul your own wood back here.  A good stand of pine is a half day north of Hardwalker Hall, i.e. out of your way if Kirillin Manor is your next stop.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas closed her eyes briefly, envisioning the proposed process.  Her eyes flutter open and she turns to her colleagues.

*"I believe his theory is fundamentally sound The integration of varying grains should be stronger than a similar thickness of a single piece of wood I recommend that we allow him to proceed.

"If we go now to get some wood and then Njal transforms them into flat layers tomorrow. IS this acceptable to both of you?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wait...are we inventing plywood?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal looks at the craftsman and shakes his head. *You would charge me so much then ask for me help. You be a cheeky one.* Them as Verglas continues he nods, *But fine what, Ill need some time to talk to the ancestors but then I be ready in the morning.*

Happy to leave and follow Ramiro on his shopping he looks to his fellows. *Guilds, they be daylight robbery.* But after grumbling for a bit hell combine Ramiros shopping with picking up meat for the dogs, rations for them and feedstock for Stormrir. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Buying 10 trail rations each, 10 days horse feed, 6 chunks of meat for the dogs 


*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Helka's Furs, Leathers, Cloth
Afternoon
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

"You want a _what?_"
Helka was a statuesque woman, towering even above Ramiro's sizeable frame.  Her straight, blonde hair was braided and fell down to her hips like a gold waterfall.  She was on the ungenerous side of fifty, but one didn't really notice: blue tattoos that had been scribed into her face's wrinkles, making her face turn into a roadwork of shadows and flaring lines.  Those lines had shifted into a frown.
"'Tis like we said to yer man," said Tonlist, patiently.  "We're lookin' f'r a Scout's Headband.  _Tiedustelun Kangas_ 'tis called, in--"
"I know what a Scout's Headband is," said Helka.  "I just don't know why you'd think I'd have something like that lying around here.  _Really,_ Erid," she turned to the twentysomething man by the shelves, who cringed just a little.  "You interrupted my work on Piskar's cloak for this?"
"Ah, I thought they should talk to you," said Erid.  "They're, um, the people who brought Lyssa Hardwalker ba--"

Helka's intense gaze swung back on the group, this time looking them over like an unpurled stitch.  She flicked a look over each of them.  "I see.  Well.  Apologies.  The Lady Hardwalker's a good woman.  Or brave as all make out to risk the Valley of the Spear _and_ exile for declining her Kindling.  But I'm sorry - I just don't have something like that right here at the moment.  You'd have to wait for a Chalician tradesman's cog to dock in a few weeks and try your luck with them, they bring all sorts of odds and ends along."  She winced; her tattoos formed highways and broke apart again.  "But even that might be delayed, if the captain I was talking to yesterday was right."
"How so?" asked Tonlist.
"It's Hain Hammas Keep," said Helka.  She tapped her throat with her two forefingers; the party recognised it as a gesture warding off the evil eye.  "Word has it tribe o' monsters're trying to take it over, rowing across to the island.  It's making shipping here a lot more dangerous.  But they take and hold the island, the word'll get around real fast and only the brave captains'll risk the passage here."
Tonlist nodded, turning to the others.  "Th' big island at this end of th' Bay of Seals -- Ryhavalas Island - blocks most of this end of the Bay of Seals.  Ye can only come at Hardwalker Hall by channels on th' north or south ends of the island.  Harbourmasters from th' Hall have t' guide new captains through the shoals.  Anyway, Ryhavalas Island's got an old, ruined fort - Hain Hammas Keep - that dissuades most fr'm tryin' t' live on the island--"
"Because it's haunted," said Helka.  "I'll thank you not to talk too much of that cursed place under my roof."
"Cry yer pardon," said Tonlist.  "So, what, no ships from Chalice at all?"
"Not _none,_ just a pretty space of time before we see one again," said Helka.  "If the north and south channels are closed, eventually they'll bring things overland from, oh, I don't know, Joen Suu, maybe Majakka.  But it'll still be a while."
"Ah -- what about Jarven Talo?"  Erid had cleared his throat.

Helka swung her gaze at him, and the man suddenly found something compelling to do on a nearby, loaded shelf.
"What's in Jarven Talo?" asked Tonlist.
Helka shrugged.  It made her braids shift like the rigging of a ship.  "There's a tailor over there - did some work with infusing dweomers into cloth.  Good eye and hand.  He could certainly make a _Tiedustelun Kangas,_ that's for sure.  I used to do business with him, a couple years back."
Tonlist frowned.  "Why not anymore?"
Helka's eyes flicked, just for a moment, to Verglas before she continued.  "Because he's an annoying bastard, that's why.  Started whinging about trading terms and stock supplies and wanting to deal with the Darkstones.  Fie on that, I'm not dealing with those over-east swines, he can go and deal with the Lower Realm as well as them for all I care."
"What was his name?" asked Tonlist.
"Really?"
The female dwarf shrugged.  "It's not like we're taking a sale away from ye if ye haven't the stock t' sell."
Helka snorted.  "Oh, fine, then.  Suit yourself.  If you're going to Jarven Talo, ask around for Kasfan Boldblock."  The rationale for Helka's earlier look was now apparent; it was a gnomish name.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

(If you need clarification on where Hain Hammas Keep is, I can alter the map for the same.  I actually have a couple of ideas to make this a bit more accessible.)

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas was not-at-all-secretly thrilled that Tonlist had come along to negotiate on their behalf.  Although she was still getting to know the storyteller, it was clear that she had an eye for people.

Most of the reason for the tattooed woman's irritation remained a mystery to Verglas, but that wasn't so very unusual.  It was only when Boldblock's name was mentioned that she realized why Helga had been glancing at her.  She explained to her colleagues.

*"Ah This all makes sense now Most of my people are very odd and often put others off with their bad manners Even I do not enjoy the company of most of my people You are very fortunate that I am an exception to this rule."*

Verglas pondered.  Where there was a blockage in trade, there was sometimes money to be made in alleviating that blockage. If a guild member could charge a hundred gold to unblock a clogged pipe, how much might they be able to charge to unblock an entire sea passage.  It bore considering.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I had thought that the deal had been that he would charge 150gp to fix the roof the traditional way, but wouldn't charge anything if we provided the wood and let him experiment.  What does he need the 150gp for?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

The dwarf claps Ramiro on his back, *Unlucky laddie if it aint here. Youd have been a feisty one with something of that ilk.* . As he hears of the raiders and monsters he stares hard at the tailor. *What manner of beast be they? And what haunts* 

He glances the Verglas, *Aye lass, I be thinking tye haunts may be old with pointed ears like those we found across the spear. But the ruins first eh? The maybe we can get a boat out tae this island to clear up the trade.*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Buying 10 trail rations each, 10 days horse feed, 6 chunks of meat for the dogs 


*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 1, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Helka's Furs, Leathers, Cloth
Afternoon
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

Helka shrugged at Njal's question.  "Same savages as always have rampaged through these lands.  Uruks, _menninkainen,_ I've heard tell there could be ogres amongst them as well.  Or maybe some combination of all three.  Strong enough, and numerous enough, to mount expeditions across to Ryhavalas.  As for the Forsaken in the keep, I've said before, I'll thank you to not speak more of them."
"'Tis a story decades old," said Tonlist, guiding the group away from Helka and back outside.  "'Twas during the Pilgrimage."

The Pilgrimage, at least, was known to all of them.  It was the last major war involving the larger kingdoms of Horizon against the westernmost kingdom of Sealight.  Supported by creatures called from the Lower Realm, forces from Sealight had assaulted the coastal holds of the Highmark in a mad war of conquest.  They had besieged Hardwalker Hall itself for a full two years, the Hall's stubborn, stalwart holdout against hunger, thirst, cold, and hellspawned forces one of the great sagas of the past century.

The Pilgrimage was the response to Sealight's campaign.  It was a mass callup of every fighting man, available mage, and cleric of five faiths in Highmark, Chalice, Thandar, and even the Archipelago, to repulse Sealight's forces and combat the horrors that kingdom had deployed in battle.  The cost had been high.  Significant fractions of every templar, mage, gentryman, and knight from these lands lost their lives fighting their way to Sealight itself and exterminating every trace of Lower Realm presence there.  Sealight's lands - irreparably tainted by the tread of the creatures from the Lower Realm who had been summoned there - were left destitute, depopulated utterly.  Lithui caravans and tribesmen ranged the old borders, allowing none to enter or exit.

"When th' storm from Sealight first rolled into the Bay of Seals, Hain Hammas Keep was in its path - 'twas th' guardian of Hardwalker Hall." said Tonlist.  "Th' Keep held out for a month - enough time t' get vital supplies into the Hall.  Some of th' stories say they betrayed their oath to hold, and so rose as Forsaken after they died.  Kolden's Song tells it that one man got out on the last skiff, that he was told by the head templar in the Keep that Hain Hammas would hold until the sounding of the Horn of Doom on the Last Day.  Whatever the case ... resistance ended at Hain Hammas, but th' Forsaken who appeared only held the Keep's walls from then on, and Sealight bypassed the Keep to besiege Hardwalker Hall.  Since then, Forsaken have been in the place, undying watchers over the sea passage to the Hall.  None go to Ryhavalas Island as a result."

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

The gnome listens to Tonlist's story intently, nodding absently from time to time.

*Well, as Njal alluded there may be significant profit to going to exactly the places where no one else goes Even if such places are associated with shadowy periods in our history."*

She glances around, satisfied with Njal's shopping for supplies.

*"May I suggest that we retire for one last meal at our kitchen table, and then retire early so as to depart early in the morning? Tonlist I hope that you'll be able to join us for the meal."*

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*

To Njal
Its alright, we found out something interesting instead.

To Verglas
Sounds like a plan

He entertains himself envisioning in battle to cleanse the island, when he flashes back to Roland.  That sours him for the rest of the walk back.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 2, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Early Afternoon
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 6 of 6*

Tonlist had indeed joined them, and despite the hole in the roof, the group's fellowship was pleasant.  They had a decent night's sleep which passed without incident, and in the morning Njal broke down the table and formed three thin layers of wood as agreed.  The builder arrived not long after sunrise, and had a look of glad interest on his face, rubbing his hands together as he looked over the three pieces of wood and promised the party that the work would be done at guild standard and according to the deal they'd made.  One or two dour-looking labourers were turning up in the journeyman's wake as well.

So the group took stock and assembled its possessions for their next adventure: the journey out to Kirillin Manor.  They headed out from Hardwalker Hall by the Gate of Sighs; Pedrick, the young lad that Njal knew, apparently wasn't on duty as they passed - 'That woman he's been payin' for over in Sweet Town's likely got him chained to her bed' was the grinning commentary offered by one of the older guards on his absence - and the four of them pulled their coats and protective cloaks tighter around them as they ventured east toward the Valley, past the great, turning wheels of Windmill Ridge and the unmoving shadows of Barrow Hill to the north.

The Valley welcomed them back with a chill wind out of the east.  The temperature had dropped to near-freezing, but it wasn't anything that their cold weather gear or Njal's native toughness couldn't cope with.  Even Dog, Verglas's dog, didn't seem worried by the conditions; his fur was almost as thick as Gromrir's and the two canines seemed to get along just fine.

The Valley itself seemed almost to have changed its landscape again in the wake of the screaming Gravewind that had passed over it a couple of weeks earlier; there were landmarks that Njal was fairly sure weren't there when they last came through here, albeit their route then had been different.  Still, at least the way seemed simple enough; Kirillin Manor apparently lay not far from the southern edge of the Valley, so following that same range of mountains seemed the logical path.  They also were taking things at a leisurely pace, so although they'd be out here longer, at least he wouldn't have to try and find their way at the same breakneck pace they'd had to flee this accursed snowbowl last time.  White hills, blue ridges, and stands of dead or dark-green trees greeted them as they walked, though there was no smell on the air and the only moan was that of the wind.

Their path took them through the foothills of the Valley.  And so it was in those foothills, around an hour after noon, that they came across the great, hulking shape.

It was mostly turned away from them, and that was indeed fortunate, since they wouldn't be much more than eighty feet from it.  The creature was _big:_ a good fifteen feet tall and covered in muscle.  Njal and Verglas's initial instincts were to identify it as an ogre--
"Not ogre," whispered Tonlist.  The female bard had crept up within earshot of the others.  "Not qui'.  'Tis lycan-touched.  Werebear."

And that seemed consistent with the creature's look.  Powerful, bulky, with patches of fur and skin intermixed, the ogre had all the signs of affliction with what the scholars of the Mountain called _lycanthropy_.  The lycan filth-touch sometimes infected the lower-end giants, of which there were some tribes in the Sininen Seina Ridge south of Hardwalker Hall.  Werebears whose host was an ogre tended to be seen either as blessed or cursed depending on which tribe of monsters you chose.  They were dangerous creatures indeed.

But none of that really explained what the werebear was doing.  It was crouched over what looked to be another massive body - at least, presumably a body.  There was a lot of blood and other unmentionable bits spread in the immediate vicinity.  It could, possibly, be the corpse of some ogre, but certainly some form of giantkin, anyway.  The werebear seemed to be cracking rocks from the craggy ridges of stone around it, using a massive pick the size of a small tree in both hands to do so.  It was taking the double-fist-sized rocks that resulted from this activity and placing them on the ogre's body ... maybe some kind of burial routine, even if primitive.  Some sort of concealment, anyway.  Now and then the werebear scooped snow onto the ogre's body, too.

If the creature's intent was to fully cover the ogre's corpse, as seemed to be the case, even a cursory estimate indicated the task would take some hours for the werebear to complete.  But the werebear's chosen location for its activities lay right in the party's chosen route to Kirillin Manor.  Working their way around the werebear's activity was certainly possible, but would also take a considerable period of time out of the group's way, and thereby delay their journey even more.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Enjoying the ride Njal was still chuckling from the jokes from the gate guard and it had kept him gruffly amused for the morning as he munched on the trail rations and drank the icy water harvested from the fresh snow. As he spies the massive beast he pulls up Stormir  short, sniffing the air suspiciously. *"Aye, he a be a big beastie, unpredictable like. No idea if it be spoiling for a fight or just suiting itself..."* He pulls out the tigerskull club resting it on the pommel of the saddle. *"Do ye fancy having a wee chat Verglas or just we be riding past?"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know(Nature) (1d20+5)[*24*]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas huddles with her three companions.  She glances dispassionately at the furry man in the distance.

*"We could consider this from a cost benefit analysis perspective If we were to approach and speak with the bear-man, we save an hour or two and may have an opportunity to learn more about the immediate vicinity The potential cost is that he rips Rodrigo's face off and feeds it to Dog uses Njal's beard to cover that bare patch on his ass and then uses my my femur as a swizzle stick while slurping down my brain using my skull as a bowl."*

She pauses and deadpans.

*"I vote we go around."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What does Verglas know about the burial practices in this region?   Knowledge Religion (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
We are not in haste, and if it is in mourning it might prefer solitude.  Then again it might not.  Do you know the traditions of its peoples?

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 2, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Early Afternoon
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 6 of 6*

*Spoiler: Verglas*
Show


Verglas didn't.  There were a number of intriguing subjects at the Mountain, but she didn't recall any that involved the common or widespread practice of burial under rocks as a funeral ceremony.  Barrow Hill outside Hardwalker Hall was certainly testament to the observation that only the famous, courageous, rich or shameless were interred; the process of digging a grave was arduous any time of the year except Kevat or Kesa.  Cremation was far more common, whether on land or in a boat pushed out into the waters; the use of fire to warm the dead was considered itself an act of honour, a last mercy.  It also reduced the odds of Forsaken rising, or so some of Verglas's instructors had theorised at the Mountain.

But no, this looked far more like concealment than funeral.  Not that Verglas had the opportunity to hear about or personally observe the customs of giantkin; whether here or anywhere else, interactions between gnomes and giants frequently involved running away and screaming*



* And not always on the part of the gnomes.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas racks her brain in an effort to answer Rodrigo's perceptive question.

*"Sadly my people's sociological investigations into the practices of such big folk tend to focus more on where on the ankle joint to insert the knife Still this doesn't seem to be a standard funerary practice The creation of a cairn is as we can see a painstaking process and is normally reserved for those that are highly honoured I would have thought that in such cases there would be a gathering of loved ones So the inference I would make is that either the figure being covered in stones is only beloved to the individual doing the burying or else it an effort to conceal a body and not to honour it While this does not of course automatically mean that it is a murderer thwarted in their burial practices by permafrost that possibility cannot be ruled out."*

She points out an alternate path, giving the bear-man a wide berth.

*"How about that way?"*

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
If it is a murderer, then would he not present a constant threat to our friend and family?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal looks at Verglas and Ramiro, pausing, deep in thought and considers the options. *Aye laddie, its a strange wee thing. He be a big beastie though. Maybe we waits for him to move on and see whats occurre with the body.*

Hell pause, resting on the horse and watching for a few moments longer waiting for the were bear to wander in and allow him to study what lies under the cairn. *Aye Verglas, I know, he be a biggie but if he be a murderer then he be too close to the town*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know(Nature) [roll0]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas tilts her head, considering Njal's words.

*"You imply that we four are better equipped to assess and contain the potential threat of the putative murderer than the entire team of guards at Hardwalker. 

"Our races are both naturally cooperative When you are tunnel dwellers you come to understand that if others are being killed by something then running away will not save you In those situations the correct response is to run towards the threat alongside the others in order to attempt to overwhelm it.

"But we are not in a tunnel and you are not responsible for the welfare of everyone you can see It is possible to narrow the focus of what constitutes us and them For example I have arbitrarily accepted a degree of personal responsibility for the three of you Also Dog I suppose It would have been my preference to accept a degree of responsibility for Lyssa's future health and happiness but that doesn't seem to be likely to pan out at the moment That's it. 

"So when I consider what is best for 'us' I do not choose to prioritize the hypothetical threat that Mister Furry might pose to an entire town over our own safety Do you understand? Us as defined as the people right here."*

She gazes steadily up at the worldly dwarf.

*"Does this make sense to you?"*

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal turns looking down at the angry seeming gnome. Then after another long look at the furry beast he slowly nods. *aye lass, you be right. No need to go seeking trouble. Plenty out here will find us anyway.*

With that he turns the horse around and looks down the path Verglas pointed to and slowly pushes Stormrir forward into a slow trot to go around the furry beast. *We can always have a canny wee look at the cairn on the way back when the big furry lad has gone.*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas nods and smiles.

*"Absolutely."*

Clambering back onto dog - she was very much still getting the hang of a mount that tended to accelderate randomly upon sighting rodents - Verglas veered off to the side and was very pleased to give the massive bear-man a wide berth.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
I have not determined the average quality of the guards at the hall yet, but I do think what you say in sarcasm is in fact truth.  I heed your suggestions however, we can notify the hall when we return.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 5, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Around twilight
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

The group crept down the narrow path Verglas had indicated.  It unfortunately led to a relatively exposed crag of rock, and the werebear shifted its position such that going back would have fully revealed their position.  And the werebear took its sweet time about completing its task ... the rest of the afternoon, actually.  The sun was dropping west by the time it finally looked over the massive pile of stone it had accrued, seemed to grunt, and then shifted form to a massive, white polar bear and ambled off southward, back into the mountains, finally leaving the coast clear for them to resume their course.  Which they did, at least for the hour or so of sunlight left, and then pitched camp in the hills.

That night passed quietly - as did the next one.  Their journey into the Valley was at a leisurely place, to be sure, but their passage, through the snowy foothills of the southern edge of the Valley, was unhindered and unmarked by anything assailing them or any calamitous event.  On the other hand, the foraging was slim.  The animals managed to find enough food for themselves, and water sources of course were available so long as they had an open flame and a handful of snow, but even Njal only managed to bring down a decent-sized Storm Owl on that first day - even he was down to trail rations at that point.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Verglas, Ramiro, and Tonlist deduct 2 trail rations each.  Njal deducts 1.  No feed or rations consumed for any of the animals, they maintained themselves enough.


The third day of their travel, where they turned northward and back into the snowy bowl of the Valley proper, turned chilly.  Their waterskins froze over completely, and the snow in Verglas's insulated chest was cold enough to sting the skin to touch it.  However, the group had come prepared for inclement conditions, and they addressed the cold with spell and gear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

On this, Day 5 of Alkukevaasta, the temperature drops to Severe Cold, ie. close to -20 F, i.e.e. level 2 Cold Protection is required for full protection against Fort saves and level 1 provides only partial protection.

Njal is fully protected because he's an arctic dwarf, Gromrir because he's an arctic animal with fur, but Verglas, Ramiro, Tonlist, Dog, and Stormrir effectively only have level 1 at best.  So that likely means _Endure Elements_ spells.

Absent any rearrangements you want to make relating only to cold weather management, I am assuming:
- 2 _Endure Elements_ come out of Tonlist's Eternal Wand, which uses it up for the day.
- 1 casting comes from Njal's memorised spells
- 2 castings come from Njal's wand of Endure Elements, which reduces its charges to 23 remaining.

In terms of memorised spells, I'm assuming what's on your character sheets at the moment are your memorised spells for today.  Please mark off usages and charges as above unless you have an alternative setup in mind.


The descent into the Valley began to focus the group's minds on the actual site ahead of them.  Eventually, with the noonday sun failing to warm even their skins in the cold of the wind and the bone-white light, one of them asked Tonlist whether she knew anything about Kirillin Manor.

The dwarf nodded.  "Aye.  There's tall tales in th' land abou' it, so when ye fir' mentioned ye were plannin' t' try th' cursed place I wen' an' ask'd aroun' a little in town.  Once ye get throu' all th' horrified looks an' wards 'gainst th' elven eye, th' legends come down t' this: Kirillin Manor was some sort o' ... prison.  Mayhap, hospital, if th' Slavemasters knew such a word.  Elves ran it."

Tonlist shrugged.  "Th' Manor was some kind o' refuge-place, for slaves who were ... aberrant.  Murderers, lunatics, accursed, ye ken.  Odd, I know, tha' th' sort'd be imprisoned an' no' jus' bled dry in a drain somewhere, bu' supposedly th' elven bastard in charg' o' th' manor act'ally gave two shayts abou' sick thralls.  Ha' a couple Illumian doctors there, so they say, who tried t' treat th' deranged.  Place ran f'r many years, bu' one nigh' th' patients rioted an' there was a big fire tha' destroyed th' joint.  Burned down no' long b'fore th' Rebellion, and th' Manor an' the grounds aroun' it are haunted or worse.  More'n tha's jus' stupid spec'lation even dimwitted skalds don't honour wi' their tongues."

She didn't say any more than that.

The story lingered with the group on through the afternoon.  And around twilight, when they were still in the hills and up on a small rise south of a dell in the relatively flat plain of the Valley, there was something else.

A single, twisted tree - maybe Icethorn, maybe just tortured ancient dead oak - rose at the bottom of the dell.  There were four beings gathered around the tree, and a large, white--

Gromrir gave a low, warning growl.  It was a winter wolf down there.  Which was understandable given the other four beings were more of the lanky, glowing-blue-eyed men most of the group had encountered before: the Folken, Frost Folk, humanoids with leather armour and weapons that looked to have had heavy use.

However, the group hadn't been spotted.  Because the four Folken had their attention on something else.  This something else was enough to push away the immediate, alarming question about what Frost Folk were doing not only west of Lastbreath Pass, but this far west into the Valley.

A thin, agonised sound like a scream drifted up to the party.

There was one more Folken with the four gathered around the tree.  This last, fifth member of the Folken was lashed with leather straps to the trunk of the ancient tree ... where ...

... where the other Frost Folk were crucifying it.
Slowly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Can we agree that this set of scum should not be permitted to wander back.  We did not have time to track them down last time they were in the valley.  Give me 5 min to circle around.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal nods at Ramiro, *Aye lad. Mercy fer a big beast, nothing fer these white skinned devils. Well burn these scum back to their damn mountains.* He glances at Verglas and Tonlin, *Ye ready lassies, be a bloody one. They be tough b******s.*

He nods to Ramiro *Aye. After 5 watch fer the fire and lightning. Me blood is up Ill bring the damned storm.*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Wait for Ramiro to get into position 

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Back in the conversation about the bear-man:

*"Sarcasm? I do not understand what you mean I was completely sincere in my sentiments."*

--

With the Frost-Folk:

When Ramiro announces his plan to circle around, Verglas lays a hand lightly on his him and murmurs.

*"I am no brawler, but have read that pincer attacks only work when you have superior numbers If we split our forces, we risk either position being overwhelmed Also you are then out of reach of our ability to augment your fighting abilities Still I am certain that you know best."*

Verglas withdraws from the top of the ridge in order to prepare for battle.  She loads her crossbow and picks up a handful of powdery snow, weighing it in her hand and feeling its power.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Preparations for battle:
Load crossbow

Pick up snow

Spells (all will use Snowcasting & Frozen Magic)
If Ramiro stays with them, and is willing: cast Enlarge Person on him (lasts 6 minutes).  If Ramiro goes, Verglas will offer Njal the same enhancement.
When they're just about to attack: cast Haste.  If Ramiro stays, Haste will target Ramiro Njal, Verglas, Gromnir and Stormrir.  If Ramiro leaves to circle around, substitute Tonlist. (lasts 6 rounds)

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* gives a wide smile
Augment? In what way? Unless you can make me faster, (He does not know that its possible)
I think I would be of more use causing some initial disarray.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas nods trimly.

*"Yes precisely Faster bigger and stronger is what I was going to offer you Also, Tonlist's specific learnings may be of some use to you as well Still as you've said disarray is also of use so I will leave it to your discretion."* 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

So, to recap: Haste and Enlarge Person are available from Verglas.  Tonlist has the ability to impart DR/2 in a 30' burst for a minute 1/day.  I'm also not sure how close Ramiro needs to be to Tonlist to benefit from Inspire Courage, if she chooses to use that.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Oh he pauses a moment to process the change in the tactical options.

Faster is good, bigger just makes me an easier target.  I will hide behind that rock. (He gestures)
Is that close enough?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Hide (1d20+12)[*30*]
Move Silently (1d20+12)[*17*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas beams at Rodrigo, and finds a somewhat smaller rock to hide behind.  She turns to Dog and speaks with uncharacteristic brevity.

*"Guard."*

When Njal signals his readiness, Verglas will give Tonlist a nod and then brandish her mittful of snow as she casts her first spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once everyone's ready, Verglas will try to select a location that gives her cover from the frostfolk, and cast Haste on Njal, Ramiro, Stormrir, Gromnir, Dog and herself, which will last 6 rounds.  
And then, I guess, initiative!  (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal looks down at the frost folk, his eyes crackling with power as he reaches up into the air to the dark clouds and begins to draw upon their power. He starts as Verglas beside him causes them all to accelerate and Ramiro runs to hide. 

As he reaches the crescendo of the spell a vast bolt of lightning thunders down striking the middle frost folk 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cast Call Lightning 
Imitative (1d20-5)[*8*]

When spell complete (3d6)[*9*] or (3d10)[*11*] (if Stormy) Electricity damage
Ref DC16 for half

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 5, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Around twilight
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

It perhaps was inevitable, but it was still terrible to witness the Folken's alacrity.  As Njal began calling on the Spirits in the clouds, two of the Frost Folk's heads snapped around to the ridge where they were concealed, and the rest of them turned as Verglas began to cast their spells as well.  One of them was barking some guttural words in the winter wolf's ear.  They were already reaching for their weapons as the dwarf's spell reached its crescendo, and then the crack of thunder lanced down--

The Folken in the centre of the group was extraordinarily fast.  Faster than the wolf, which was already loping away from them, away from the party and the ridge they were on.  Oh, the Folken was still _hit_ by the lightning, the Spirits whispered to Njal that even under the actinic flash of light and the roll of thunder, but he had certainly avoided the worst of it.  Which somehow didn't seem possible, but--

One of the others was speaking.  Not any language they knew.  No, there were liquid syllables coming from its mouth.  _Magic,_ Verglas realised, peeking around the rock she was behind, _they have a spellcaster with them and--_

A massive bank of fog suddenly billowed into existence, five feet in front of the gathered Folken, building 20 feet high in a second, stretching out to 40 feet wide, covering both the Folken and the tree with its dreadful impaled victim in a white mist thick enough to block their vision.  In seconds, the Folken had disappeared.  And the field had gone to silence again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

Verglas and Njal both pick the spell as _Fog Cloud,_ though not clear whether it was cast as a divine or arcane spell.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Tempted as he is to cause chaos in the mist, he does not want to get accidentally struck by friendly lightning.
He stays behind his rock, listening for the first one of them to rush the position.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Listen: (1d20+11)[*28*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas had occasionally omitted the seemingly obvious in her previous communications, sometimes to her immediate disappointment ultimate detriment.  So she is more explicit and less economical in her words than she might otherwise choose.

*"They have a spellcaster and know our approximate location This is a bad combination We should work our way to another position while they can't see us the better to pick off their spelluser when they reveal themselves."*

Gesturing for Dog to heel, Verglas works her way around the edge of the ridge to her right, ending behind another lump of snow and rock.  She drops the snow in her hand and holds her crossbow ready to fire if a frostfolk or winter wolf comes into view.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hoping that Dog follows her.
Verglas moves 50' ish along the ridge, stopping when she gets to another bit of cover.
If this reveals a target, she fires.  Otherwise, she readies an action to do the same.
Attack: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Piercing Damage: (1d6)[*5*]
Fire Damage: (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Holding the charge of the lightning Njal pushes Stormrir down the slope approaching the fog slowly, tigerskull club held in hand with Gromrir keeping close beside him. He readies to call down more of the storm, the crackling energy playing around his beard and shining in his eyes.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



advance 30ft towards the fog cloud, ready a lightning strike (3d6)[*7*] if something comes out the fog

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 5, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Around twilight
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

Nothing answered their movements, at least as far as they could see or hear.  The winter wolf had bolted off in a direction still covered by the fog cloud, apparently, and from the fog there was dreadful silence.  If Njal wanted to pursue closer or investigate further, he would have to enter the fog bank before them - if not be supported by the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal looks to Tontin and Verglas and speaks so they cna hear. *"Get ready lassies, I'm about to prove Verglas right about being an ol' windbag..."* he trots the horse forwards to the bank of fog pulling out a an old and tattered piece of vellum covered in dwarven runes and carefully reads it. Seconds later a massive gust of wind surrounds him flapping his beard and hair about his head before striking the bank of fog to tear into pieces 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Advance another 30ft
Use Scroll of Gust of Wind to disperse the wind

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 5, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Around twilight
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

Njal's measures certainly cleared the field of fog a moment or two later, but didn't remove the uneasiness from the field.  There wasn't a Folken to be immediately seen apart from the figure hanging from the tree, half-crucified; the snow and ice all round had been torn up and disturbed with a mixture of footprints, drag marks, and other activity, but on a quick glance it wasn't immediately apparent where those footprints led -and a decent number of rocks, snowbanks, ice-covered bushes, and fallen logs to hide around or in - if they remained.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas reaches down to grab a handful of spring snow. She murmurs one of her favourite incantations, and a duplicate of herself - well, perhaps a bit more attractive (all is vanity) - lifts into the air and floats a few feet above the air down into the valley below.  This Verglas holds a significantly butch-er crossbow, and it peers from side to side as it descends.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Verglas casts Silent Image, using Snowcasting, Cold Focus, Greater Cold Focus and Frozen Magic..  She creates a duplicate of herself about 20' behind her over the ridge, and has it fly at high speed just a few feet above the snow, down toward a point about 50' away from the crucifiction. 

She is hoping to use it as bait to draw out the frostfolk.  If it is attacked, she will do her best to react, dodging arrows and blades, being hurt but not killed by frost breath, etc.  Will save DC 18 to disbelieve once an individual has interacted with the image.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal pauses, *Throggs balls* he snarls as he sees no sign of the folken. With a whistle he sends forward Gromnir a little, the heavy set husky sniffing tye air for signs of them 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Njal, pauses and readies for any Folken to appear and will throw lightning at them (3d6)[*9*] DC 16 half
Gromnir advance 30ft, sniffing out with scent (1d20+7)[*23*]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* hearing none of the enemy activity....
What do you see? he whispers as he maintains his position behind the rock.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 5, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Around twilight
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

Nothing.

It was like the Folken had all but disappeared.  Gromrir didn't seem ruffled by scents or anything moving nearby, and nothing attacked Njal or the image of Verglas now flying around.  There just wasn't a sign of them in the immediate vicinity.

If one excluded the Folken crucified on the tree, that was.  The creature's head was hanging down, and closer to the point as Njal was, he could now see one of the Folken's tormentors had rammed a half-foot-long spike into the creature's chest, from which black blood was still trickling.  The Folken was still alive, but likely not for much longer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Haste wears off in the interim.  What do you do?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* is not content to allow information to go uncollected.
He is going to remove the spike, and apply healing to the wounded Folken.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Spend 2 charges from the healing belt (3d8)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

The dwarf looks around and looks back to Verglas shaking his head. [B]I dinnae ken  where they be.[/] he snorts in disgust, *Like ice in the sun they be gone.* He adds as he trots  carefully towards the tree, Stormrir kicking up the light snow that had been blown about by the gust of wind.

He circles the tree once carefully, his hand and beard still alight with lightning as he watches Ramiro wrenching free the spike and waits to see what the frost folk has to say



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas and Dog remain at the ridge, and glances back at Tonlist to see what she has been doing throughout this time.  Verglas calls down to her colleagues.

*"They can't be gone that fast  I immediately moved to the side as soon as the cloud appeared so there was no angle that they could have used to leave this area entirely, especially since they wouldn't know exactly where we were in order to avoid those paths of escape I am therefore forced to conclude that unless the teleported the entire group away they are still close but hidden Please be careful!"*

Meanwhile, the floating Verglas comes to rest just above the tree, seeming ot take up a guard position of sorts.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

the folken created a fog cloud between themselves and us, about 150' away.  Verglas then moved 50' laterally.  There's only a relatively small triangle of space by the tree that is both obscured to Njal & Ramiro and to Verglas, and once you move out of that triangle, you would have been visible to one of us. Hence her concern.

What is Tonlist doing?

Verglas will maintain concentration on Silent Image.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 5, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Around twilight
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

Tonlist hadn't replied, but was wading through the snow down into the dell, to see the playing out of the drama there.

Ramiro set about the gruesome task of pulling the spike from the Folken's chest, and winced as the creature gave a dreadful, rasping shriek of pain when he did.  Black blood poured from its dreadful wounds.  Ramiro immediately called on the power of the Healing Belt, putting his hands on the Folken ... only to find that while the belt functioned and eldritch power poured from it, the creature's wounds were unaffected - as though it rejected the belt's energies.

The Folken was surely dying.  Nothing in this world could survive the quantity of blood now escaping it.  And yet - incredibly - it was still conscious, and the blue-on-blue eyes of the creature still had awareness to them.  The eyes shifted ... to the black-lacquered scabbard that had shifted to Ramiro's side.  And to the red-tasselled hilt of the _shi'hun_ the young swordsage carried.  The Folken met Ramiro's eyes again, and the blue-on-blue eyes took on the shadow of intent.  Purpose. 
 Another long, rasping groan came from the Folken's mouth, and it raised a trembling arm...

... and made a movement.  A shape with his hand.  A shape and a movement that Ramiro recognised.  One that he had made himself, many times, so many times, practising alone, poring over the travel-worn notes he had carried these years.  It was so familiar he could almost feel the _ki_ flowing with the movement.  It was the technique that had been called _Hatchling's Flame._  And a lick of fire appeared in the Folken's hand ... only to flicker and disappear as the Folken's hand trembled with the pain and with his ebbing lifeforce.  But the Folken hadn't intended to harm Ramiro, it seemed, or anyone; the creature's eyes remained focused on Ramiro.

The Folken seemed to summon a last reserve of strength.  Its hand, trembling, rose to a thin string around its neck.  The Folken snapped the string with a hiss of pain, and held it out to Ramiro.  It wasn't just a string, but a pendant: a tiny, wooden tube about six inches long, which had been hidden behind the Folken's long, bone-white hair.  It was delicate, and as though on command, when the pendant passed into Ramiro's waiting hand, the tube clicked open and two tiny pieces of parchment fell out.

The first one's nature Ramiro immediately knew.

*Spoiler: Ramiro*
Show

There was a certain ... aura? Smell? Feel? to such things.  Verglas would have called it a magical aura, but that didn't really matter: Ramiro knew it as a Martial Script, a peculiar item in which the words of the script, read aloud, set up a particular vibration in a martial adept's body, changing his muscles, his senses, filling him with a temporary, hour-long insight, a temporary moment of seeing deeper into the truth of his teachings.  Even more incredibly, this one was a technique he at least had heard of: what in the old tongue had been called _Getsumei No Michi,_ the Way of the Moonlit Path, and which the more vulgar name for which was _Insightful Strike._  The vibrations that allowed one to use the script also caused the destruction of the delicate script, but for one conflict at least, he'd be able to use this.


And the second made something sing in Ramiro's soul.

*Spoiler: Ramiro*
Show

Because it was a tiny scroll which had clearly been unrolled several times.  Pictured in ink as black and beautiful as the day it had been dipped, on the reverse side of the papyrus, was a symbol.  A candle in the centre of a black circle.
A flame, in the shadows.  The same symbol that appeared, faded, and creased, on his family's scrolls.  The symbol of the Hidden Flame.  The symbol of the school that his family had carried down through the generations, and of which he had thought he was the last.

Ramiro could feel his fingers tremble, involuntarily, as he turned over the scroll to the other side.  In flowing text, four little lines had been written on the otherwise blank piece of paper.

_Three brothers in company
In noontide's sun
Walked into falling darkness
And up unto a lonely crag_

And now Ramiro could feel his body tremble, involuntarily.

The Crag.

It was one of the lost monasteries, one of the places where Red Hand was taught, and White Hand ... and ... so it was said ... the school of the Hidden Flame.

This was some form of riddle that referred to the Crag.  Long lost, long forgotten, long sought.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Understands that there is naught to keep this person alive much longer, but he spends the last charge trying to ease his pain.

Gripping his hand
I will find it, and place your _Nafuda_ there. What is your name?

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 5, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Around twilight
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

There was no answer, and the Folken's head had rolled to the side.  The blue-on-blue eyes stared at nothing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal watches Ramiro out of the corner of his eye, whilst he slowly circles the tree atop the horse wondering where the Folken have gone. he barks out to Tontin and Verglas, *"Keep yer eyes peeled for those icy swine. Can't see where they did vanish but they'll be bastard close. I can smell them.."*

As he keeps watch, Gromrir trailing after him, he also ask Ramiro. *"What did the one pinned to the tree have tae say fer himself?"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
He was part of brotherhood of the Red hand.  More than that I cannot say.

Can you track them?

Once again he focuses on sound checking for their presence.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Listen (1d20+11)[*23*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas is deeply divided.  On the one hand, she was apparently wrong about the frost folks' ability to vanish into the landscape in a few seconds, and she hated being wrong.  On the other hand, they were not dead, and had...won?  

She watched from a distance as Ramiro spoke with the dying frostfolk.  She sent her illusory self winging around the valley and the ridge surrounding it, just to be sure.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 5, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Around twilight
Hardwalker Hall, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

_Still_ nothing.  Despite a careful look around, and a tense, near-sweating wait, the animals didn't seem disturbed, and they weren't attacked.  There just didn't seem to be anyone nearby at all.  Or if they were, they were exceptionally well-hidden.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Complication Pool rises because the checking and staying in place is consuming time.  What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal looks about at the featureless snow and shakes his head. *"The white folken move like ghosts. None can track 'em anymore than can track smoke laddie."* He approaches the tree and stares at the one nailed to the tree and then spits by the base of the tree. *"Good riddance..."* Then with a last look about he nods to Ramiro, *"Ye want to bring the scroll laddie? We can press on fer the manor eh?"*

He checks the saddle and waits for Ramiro before riding onwards towards the manor, fully intending to leave the frostfolk still nailed to the tree



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

Despite a careful march scanning the hills and terrain around them, nothing interrupted their journey, and indeed the night passed without incident.  Njal was once again able to find food for himself, but again the pickings were slim for the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ramiro, and Verglas mark off 1 ration each, everyone else manages to support themselves out of the local terrain.  Waterskins are refilled.

I am tracking this via spreadsheet offline, just FYI, and I make it 7 remaining for Verglas, 27 for Njal, and 2 for Ramiro after deductions.


Better still, the weather warmed a little overnight, and Njal could tell by the feel of the air on his skin that their various articles of clothing would suffice for protection against the weather.

He led them on, into the Valley.  And it was around midday that they finally saw it.

Ahead, there was an elaborate-looking building visible in the distance, at the top of a small rise north of them.  At least, it _would_ have been a small rise if the ground all around it was level.  But the earth north, east, and west of the rise had fallen away in a vast semicircle, leaving the manor at the top of an isthmus protruding into a great, semicircular depression in the earth, a good 100 feet deep and several hundred feet wide at least.  The area of the isthmus, at a very rough guess, looked to be about 20 acres of land, standing atop clifflike slopes, and only approachable from the direction the party was coming from, the south.

The southern approach, surprisingly, revealed the remains of a narrow cobblestone track amongst the snow, about half a mile out from the building and leading towards it.  Being the path of least resistance, the party reached it and followed it up toward the house.

It quickly became apparent that while the southern approach was the only one realistically possible overland given the cliffs around the place from all other compass points, neither was the southern approach completely open.  A stone wall, nearly ten feet high, stretched to the east and west as the group drew up to it.  The wall seemed to be crumbling under the assault of the elements and waves of a black, difficult-to-identify mouldy substance on it, aside from the topping of heavy snow.  The half-hidden cobblestone track led up to a break in the decrepit barrier: a rusted, stylised iron gateway, the rust making little impact on the strange, eldritch alloys the elves had used in decorative pieces like this.  At the top of the gate, the metal had been bent and warped to form flowing script of some kind.

*Spoiler: Verglas*
Show

The gnome could read it, since the script was in the Slavemasters' tongue.  It was a name; specifically, the name of an elven clan, or circle, or family: _Kith'in'sherillinar_.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas gestures to the script atop the gate.

*"I believe that it's the name of one of the prominent elven houses in this area.  Perhaps this was a private mansion of sorts, a kind of family estate? Regardless, I don't like the look of that mould May I suggest that I do a quick reconnaissance of the building in order to ascertain whether there are any other possible approaches, or to assess the viability of forcing our way in through the gates It will necessitate my becoming an elf in appearance only and I know how that riled some folks up when I did it last month so I wanted to check in with both of you before I did so just in case you were under the impression that it would turn me into some kind of raging primeval monster What do you say?":*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Verglas is proposing that she turn herself into an avariel to do an aerial survey of the place.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Be careful, the place may react poorly to rivals.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal had been happy when he had managed to navigate to the right place and then paused, *"Eesh, well that dinnae be a sight you see every day. Whay happened to the earth eh to make it fall away like that"* He eyes it suspiciously sure that its not natural.  Eyeing the mould along the top of the wall he considers what it might be, looking at it carefullly to see if he had seen its like before.  

At Verglas's offer he nods. *"Aye lass, last time it wer the shock of it. I know you be you under that. If we be needing to get through or under the wall I can turn myself into a great badger and just burrow under it if you don't mind getting a wee bit muddy?"* he offers. Then nods, happy to Verglas flap around and scan the area from the sky. He makes sure to load his sling as the only help he can offer (well aside from turning into some sort of dire haw and streaking into help). 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know(Nature) on mould (1d20+5)[*20*]


*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Nodding, Verglas turns to Tonlist.

*"I will briefly be changing my appearance into that of an elf Please do not take this as a sign of an apocalyptic return to a time of darkness and enslavement Above all, do not smite me I cannot stress this enough No smiting."*

Hoping for the best, Verglas murmurs her powerful spell of transformation and changes into a winged elf.  Not surprisingly, she looks like an aloof a**hat in this form too.

Launching herself into the air, Verglas attempts to get a better aerial understanding of the remaining structure.  Naturally, her first priority is on noticing anyone or anything that might be preparing to shoot her, blast fire at her or otherwise ruin her day.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alter Self into an Avariel.

One circuit of the structure at a height of about 100', looking for movement or nastiness.  Assuming this is clear, she'll do another at a height of about 20', going slow enough to try to grasp the details of the layout and look for the easiest ways in and out - especially if there's a way that doesn't involve probably-innocuous-but-who-knows black mold.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

After completing the double circuit of the place, Verglas returns and lights gently and gracefully on the ground.  Although the elf form seems to have all the strength and physical menace of a child's toy, there remains something of the bird of prey in its eyes as she looks around at her three colleagues, preparing to report on what she saw.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

Verglas's flight around the Manor had to balance covering distance with close observation.  On the quick flight around 20 hectares of land, she didn't have a lot of time to closely observe things, but there was enough for her to conclude the wall they stood before barred the entire southern approach to the Manor, and the other approaches were steep cliffs leading down to the treacherous snow, ice, and sharp rock below.

Immediately within the wall stood row upon row of leafless, ghostly white trees breaking from the frozen earth, forming a grim orchard.  Each plant seemed gnarled and bare, like hundreds of giant, skeletal hands tearing from the gray dirt to claw at the uncaring, bleak sky.  There was a clear path up to the manor itself - she didn't have the chance to get very close to it - and the hint of some sort of garden-looking-enclosure further north.  Moving north, at the northernmost end of the knob of rock upon which the Manor stood, what seemed to be a half-collapsed ... _gazebo?_ Was that the Archipelago word for it? ... overlooked the cliffs.

*Spoiler: Rough Map of what Verglas sees*
Show




Area A is the gate she and the party are at.
Area B is the orchardlike area she observed.
Area C is the gardenlike area she's seen.
Area D is the manor.  The rough shape is as she sees - two large-ish wings and a central structure.
Area E is where the gazebo-like structure stands.

The side view indicates the rough altitude from the side.  The party, as said, is at the gate, in Area A.


As she landed, Verglas didn't miss the small shudder that Tonlist gave, disguised as examining one of the pipes in her instrument for a moment.  It seemed while the dwarf's views weren't quite as extreme as some they'd travelled with, Tonlist didn't much care for reminders of the physical forms of the elves either.

While she was gone, Njal had gingerly inspected the mould trails from the bottom of the wall, and concluded that while it'd make climbing the wall a tad more tricky, the stuff wasn't poisonous or even mildly acerbic.  Indeed in some of his more forgettable moments in the mountains, Njal had the feeling he'd been able to eat stuff like this with only mild alimentary consequences some hours later.  It was just some variety of mould.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Apologies for the long delay before updating, folks, I got a bit distracted after surgery was done.

Anyway, Verglas's flight takes about two minutes and the map above should give a mud map idea of where things lay.  Inspecting these areas any closer requires, well, closer inspection.  What do you do?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas' gaze lingers for a moment on Tonlist.  She tries to think of something to say that wouldn't sound patently false, trite or a platitude.  Thought for a moment more about this, and came up blank.  And then realized that staring at Tonlist was exactly the worst thiing she could be doing, and turned to Ramiro.

*"There is a very steep path through some trees, next to what looks like an orchard of dead trees  It leads up to a manor house with two significant wings and no major outbuildings  Behind the manor and overlooking the cliffs is a open frame shelter of some kind A gazebo I think that it's called No movement or signs of recent habitation that I could see.  

"I wish to stress again that this is a very steep climb."*

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Turning to Njal
Do you mind if I borrow the kit, and I go up first and drop a rope?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Nodding at Ramiro's wisdom, Verglas turns to Dog and points to Tonlist.

*"Guard!"*

She turns back to her colleagues.

*"I am an indifferent climber at best Perhaps I can make use of my remaining minutes in this form by taking the rope and securing it at the top of the steep patch, then dropping it down? I only understand the theory of these things Oh and if you can't find a way to bring Dog up with you just find a safe spot and tell him to stay."*

Unless there is a response in the offing, Verglas takes a coil of the rope and flies up to the top of the steep patch, looks for a place to tied it off and drop it down, and waits.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Verglas has about an hour in this form, but I'm not sure how much time has gone by.

Her goal is to make it easier for the group to get up the 70 degree angle part of the climb, if she can, and to avoid that part of the climb herself. 

If she still has ample time in the avariel form, she'll do a low-altitude buzz of the estate and gazebo, from about 20-30' away, trying to track entrances, windows, and looking for any signs of habitation (paths, footprints in snow, etc).

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Verglas has plenty of time in Avariel form - the initial overflight only took about 2 minutes or so.  What follows takes about another 10 minutes.


There wasn't much of a reply, so Verglas took the coil and flapped her way up the steep slope before her.  She found a suitable-looking spot where the ground started to level out again; there was a very dead but pillar-like icethorn growing at the top of a draw that the path happened to climb, so not only would her companions have a rope, they'd also have some decent footholds where the cobbled path climbed at the near-insane angle to the crown of the great hill.  Exactly why someone would build a road like that made little sense, though her geographical studies hinted that maybe something had happened to the very earth itself after the road had been built.  Which made the intact nature of the manor - or seemingly intact nature - even more disturbing, but then, they weren't exactly in the land of Satermayan reasoning anymore either.

Verglas tied off the rope with enough care that even she was fairly sure they'd get up the hill with few problems, and then settled to wait.

She got bored.

This only took a minute or two, and admittedly part of this was the enticing ruffle of the feathers of her assumed form, teasing her with the cold wind of the air.  The manor was still some distance from here, and it didn't look like she would be joined in a hurry, so she took to the sky once more and decided to take a second flight around the grounds.

The first place she decided to revisit was the orchard.  Or maybe what had been an orchard.  Indeed that was something in itself; as she closed in on it, she realised the trees were ancient - dead, certainly, but still, ancient - trees that were sometimes seen in Chalice and the richer regions of the Highmark as apple trees.  Not now, of course; no apple had grown in this part of Hylkeiden for a thousand years.  But it was unsettling enough to see the white trunks, cracked and cracked again by ice and wind, still standing here as some pale, bone-white monument to the distant, green past.

The screaming smashed at her ears.

It hit her with almost physical force.  Three great shrieks, filling the air, echoing through the dead white trunks.  Shrieking that didn't operate solely on the physical, but on some supernatural level, hammering at the doors of her mind.  Somehow - somehow - she managed to push back the insistent clawing at her mind, pushing down the fear, remembering the more dreadful things they'd seen in the Valley of the Spear, and with a second's eyes squeezed shut, the assault on her ears and mind receded.

To be replaced by horror.  With quick, flicking, _revulsive_ movements, three head-sized shapes came flitting out from the tree branches closest to her and came winging towards her on batllike wings.  No.  Not head-sized shapes.  _Heads._  Eighteen inches high, wingspan of four feet, the creatures looking like heads with wings came flapping on fast, efficient wings...

*Spoiler: Verglas*
Show

And she knew what they were.  _Vargouilles._  Looking like hideous, distorted human heads suspended from leathery wings, the things were crowned with writhing tendrils in place of hair, and the eyes burned with green flame.  These were ... _visitors._  Sometimes, in places of death or suffering, the world between here and the Lower Realm became ... thin.  And sometimes things came through.  To hunt.  To feed.  In this case, likely, on _her._


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What does Verglas do?

I should note that you had both good _and_ bad luck.  Bad luck, in that Verglas's really bad Spot and Listen rolls were further deep-sixed by low numbers.  Good luck, in that had Verglas failed any of the three Fort saves - at DC 12 - that I just made, she'd be down paralysed and being kissed by a vargouille right now.

As it is, Verglas is not paralysed, and can't be affected by the vargouilles' shrieks for 24 hours, so she has a couple of choices.

On one hand, she could stay and fight.  There's only three of them and amazingly they have an even lower AC than our friendly gnome does.  Since Verglas just saved against their shriek-and-kiss combination, the vargouilles are down to their bite attacks at a comparatively low chance of hitting, but any damage taken (assuming the Fort save is failed) can't be healed by normal healing and requires _neutralise poison_ or similar.

On the other hand, she could try and beat a retreat, presumably back down to the others.  In avariel form, once she gets turned around, Verglas has a better speed than the vargouilles and can probably get back to Njal, Ramiro, and Tonlist in straightforward fashion.  However, that of course gives the vargouilles more targets to go for.  Including Dog, Stormrir, and Gromrir.

Or she could attempt something else.  All up to you.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas' mind reels. But this was hardly her first brush with madness, not even the first this year, and while the vision of three flying heads screaming at her would populate her nightmares for weeks to come, on the surface she adjusted to this new reality with relative sang-froid.  

She briefly considered making a stand.  She was much bigger than these chompers, and given a few shots with her staff, she might be able to...no, that was absolutely moronic bravado.  

Instead, Verglas turned and zipped toward her companions, As soon as she put some reasonable distance betweeen herself and the Threepenny Opera, she slowed enough to pull out her crossbow.  It felt like a oty in her larger hands, but she tried to overcome that and shot at the nearest of the heads, the bolt catching fire as it flew towards the strange creature.  

Once she got close enough to her companions to reliably be heard, she screamed:

*"Vargouilles!  Nasty flying head things!  Tonlist sing that song you sing to drown out other songs  And everyone SHOOT THEM!  SHOOOOOT THEM!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Wheee!  I'm not super clear how close I am to the others, but am assuming it's at least a couple hundred feet.

Screaming: lots, and as soon as she thinks the others will hear her.  She's recommending in her inimitable way that Tonlist make use of her Countersong ability.

Round 1: run action flight straight towards her companions.
Round 2: move action towards her companions while pulling out her crossbow, which is currently too small for her.  Standard action to shoot the nearest Vargouille.  
Attack (factors in -2 size penalty): (1d20+3)[*14*]
Piercing damage: (1d6)[*1*]
Fire damage: (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Reassured by the mould bing "safe" Njal had been happy to slip down from Stomrir's back and leave the horse by the base of the wall. A nod to Gromrir and a command to *"Aye, guard the horse"* to the husky had left both beasts guarding the other animals as he had followed Ramiro up the rope and over the wall. A pause at the top to offer Tonlist a hand as she climbed.

Dropping down and looking at the slope he'd sensed a wrongness here but shrugging he'd looked to the others. *"Aye well, with nae wings we'd best get a walking"* The sudden scream from Verglas had had him glancing up in shock as the elf came streaking back through the sky towards  them




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Init (1d20-5)[*2*]
If time allows, cast Produce flame

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*

Wordlessly draws his blade while dashing in the direction of Verglas
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Init (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

The vargouilles, it appeared, were not stupid.  Or had the low cunning that one expected from denizens of the Lower Realm.  Verglas was outdistancing them, but when the creatures spotted her allies, the winged heads broke and went fluttering back the way they'd come.  Verglas' keen eyesight noted they seemed headed back for the main body of Kirillin Manor, but any further precision on precisely where would take a closer inspection.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

You're free to continue your journey or exploration.  What do you do now?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

As Verglas sees the death-heads break off, she pursues at a distance, firing at them again and again as she goes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once the Varguilles break off, Verlgas stays about a hundred feet away but pursuies, firing at them as long as the opportunities remain.

Round 1: 
Attack: (1d20+5)[*16*]
Piercing damage: (1d6)[*3*]
Fire damage: (1d6)[*6*]

Round 2:
Attack: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Piercing damage: (1d6)[*3*]
Fire damage: (1d6)[*4*]

Round 3:
Attack: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Piercing damage: (1d6)[*3*]
Fire damage: (1d6)[*1*]

Round 4:
Attack: (1d20+5)[*16*]
Piercing damage: (1d6)[*4*]
Fire damage: (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

The _clunk_ of the first crossbow bolt leaving the rest was satisfying, but more satisfying was the distant _thump_ of both its impact and a miniaturised explosion as one of the vargouilles was shredded by the fiery bolt and bits of batwing, skin, and other unmentionables rained on the white snow.

The others got the message very quickly, though, and took off as fast as their flapping wings could carry them.  With the interminable time it took to reload the damned crossbow, they were well more distant by the time her second bolt flew, which went awry.  She tried one more, and it would have been satisfying to note that the shot winged the vargouille even at this range, though it managed to keep flying with its sole remining uninjured colleague.

She refrained from any further shots as the vargouilles seemed to be out of effective range and headed for what looked like some sort of bell tower structure affixed to the main body of the Manor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Worth noting here that relative distance and flight maneuverability come into this.  Verglas has to maintain half her movement allowance to remain aloft, which means she's down to moving 25 feet per round or 50 maximum if she double moves (and therefore can't shoot in the same round as she moves, since crossbows take a move action to be reloaded).  If the first shot is at the 100 foot distance, it takes a -2 and so hits, but the next round Verglas can't move but has to reload and fire, which allows the vargouilles to pull another 120 feet since they have Good maneuverability.  The second shot misses, and the vargouilles pull another 120 feet to make it 350 feet of distance.  The third shot hits even at a -6, albeit doesn't kill it.  The fourth shot, the vargouilles pull another 120 feet making it 470 feet of distance, and by that point a fourth shot can't hit.

Thus, 3 bolts expended.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Seeing the dots in the sky that were the vargouilles Njal hurried his pace, stamping and pushing through the snow and garden brush. As they flapped away he slowed and waved, *"Oh... lass, come back 'ere. Dinnae let them draw ye away."* he calls once more as she starts chasing them. 

Stomping up the hill he gestures at the distant house. *"Away now, lets be having some time at the house."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Init [roll0]
If time allows, cast Produce flame

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas flutters back to above the others, pointing to the rope that she's dropped down to help their ascent.  Reloading her crossbow, she returned to wait at the top of the hill, keeping a careful eye on the estate and it's Two Heads of Terror.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Are you alright?

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

She was.  And she helped them up the steep incline towards the plateau where the manor stood.  The vargouilles, at least, did not return, and they made the last steps  of their journey to the building they'd sought.

The broken cobblestone path ended in a misshapen circle surrounding a crumbling, ice-choked fountain.  Above loomed the dark halls of Kirillin Manor.  Webs of long-dead vines covered the blackened stone walls, winding morbid paths between dozens of shattered panes and barred windows.

Towering even higher, the aged belfry over the facility seemed to sway in the wind, threatening ruin.  Directly ahead, a flight of stone stairs rose to a pair of solid-looking but obviously charred doors, remarkably still on their hinges after centuries of decay ... but partially open, as though they'd seen recent use.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This places you in Area C on the map, more or less in front of the Manor.  There are, of course, other areas you haven't gone near yet.  What do you do?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*

I will scout ahead.
He approaches and enters the manner, keeping silent, and keeping an ear out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move Silently: (1d20+12)[*25*]
Hide: (1d20+12)[*20*]
Listen: (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

The young swordsage was not opposed as he cautiously stalked up the great stone flight of stairs and to the double doors, and nothing tried to slam the doors or assault him as he slipped through the opening of them with no more noise than a shadow.

*Spoiler: Ramiro*
Show


The smothering scents of dust and ash pervaded a fire-scarred stone hallway, thirty feet wide and thirty feet long.  Long-dead cinders piled high at each corner, around scattered debris and against aged refuse.  Although burnt and peeling, several doors still lined the walls: east, to Ramiro's right, a pair of simple sliding doors; west, to Ramiro's left, a large - obviously once quite elegant - double door, its frame carved with the charred faces of what seemed angelic figures.  The burnt ruins of great picture frames hung crooked on the walls or lay dashed to the floor, their subjects consumed by flames.

Ahead, the hall ended, and opened into, a spacious, rounded chamber.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Spoiler: Njal, Verglas*
Show


Tonlist watched the double doors for a moment after Ramiro disappeared within them, and then turned her gaze to the great building itself.  Two wings, as Verglas had said, stretching away east and west.  There wasn't a sign of the 'garden' or the 'gazebo' the gnome had mentioned - it must have been around to the rear of the building.

She shivered.  And realised the source of the shiver as she walked across to Njal and Verglas, but pushed it down, gesturing at the circle with the ancient, ruined fountain at its centre.  "Maybe some kin' o' coach circle, this was," she said.  "Tha' steep climb wasna' natural or here when th' place was built, I heard.  Path's wide enou' for coaches or wains t' pull in an' stop at th' foot o' th' stairs.  Like ye would f'r any fine slavelord's home.  But..."

She shivered again, and decided to address openly what the source was.  The young bard nodded at the windows of the structure.  "Barred across wi' steel, ev'ry one," she said.  "Th' slavemasters were not ones any mortal could ken easy, bu' I've no' known anyone who had a pleasure palace wi' bars o'er th' windows.  Seems th' stories 'bout th' place bein' some kind of prison aren't jus' speculation."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

As the group reunites at the top of the steep hill, Verglas stows away the rope, gives Dog a treat and a drink of water, and nods a thank you to Tonlist for taking care of him.

Making the most of her time in the winged form, Verglas leads Dog a bit closer to the estate. 

*"The open air structure I mentioned is around on the other side of the estate, between the main building and the cliff face  And I saw the two remaining Vargouilles disappear into that window  Anything that they can get THEIR head through, I might be able to do the same."*

She keeps an eye on Ramiro, ahead of them, and keeps within about 60' of the young warrior.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Staying close to the winged-elf that was Verglas and Tontin Njal clutches his tiger skull club tightly. *"Lassie, best we be sticking together aye? Plenty of nasties we be seeing here like those flying heads."* he gestures at Ramiro, *"Lets wait and see what the wee laddie reports and then we can clear the manor or prison if it be that."* He shuffles slowly closer to the doors as there are no screams or shouts from within he excpects that it must be safe or Ramiro would have been screaming




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas smiles at Njal.  With her borrowed elven face, the effect is slightly waxwork-like.

*"I entirely agree That's why I'm following after Ramiro I suppose I should have made that explicit Heel Dog!"*

Once Dog and Tonlist have caught up, Verglas continues to, as Njal suggests 'be sticking together.'

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* carefully scouts the rooms adjacent to the hallway, and then reports back to the others.  (He starts with the room on the right.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

*Spoiler: Ramiro*
Show

*Spoiler: The room to the right*
Show

The two sliding doorways on the right, to the east, appeared to connect to the same room: a rectangular space about 40 feet long and 20 feet wide.  Looking in from the doorway, which slid aside with a _hiss_ of dust in its tracks, Ramiro could see the charred and mouldering skeletons of a variety of furniture lying in ashen heaps here.  From the far wall, a chill breeze seemed to be whispering through a debris-choked fireplace.  A dilapidated frame hung askew over the mantle, above a pair of porcelain figurines.  The cloth in the portrait had been slashed in half and was hanging askew, hiding whatever or whoever had been the subject of the piece; it wasn't possible from this distance to see much more, at least not without going into the room and exceeding his mandate of scouting.

"_Help us,_" a voice whispered.  As though it were right in his ear.  "_Please,_" came another voice, different from the first - female, perhaps, race indeterminate.  Plaintive, as though in pain.  In either case, there was nobody in sight who he could see might have said the words.  The breeze rose, for a moment, and died again.

Ramiro didn't respond, right then at least.  He instead closed the sliding door and stalked north, towards the end of the corridor.  The voices did not follow him.


*Spoiler: The room at the corridor's end*
Show

This area, it seemed, had been some sort of main, grand reception area.  The passage opened into a wide oval room.  A thick, curved desk presided over the space.  Behind it loomed some sort of massive timekeeping device, a clock as it was called in the expensive places of the Archipelago, easily ten feet tall -- a long-dead sentinel at an abandoned post.

Three pairs of heavy double doors exited the chamber - to the north, east, and west.  There were also a pair of ascents: a stairway with a thick, broken bannister and a steep ramp.  Above each of these rising egresses hung massive frames.  Their subjects - depicted in singed pigments - seemed to be gigantic, stern-faced elves, wearing leatherlike garments of chiurgeons ... or mages.

The room was scattered with charred debris.  However, among the fallen timbers and ash-stained floors, Ramiro could see a wide bloodstain had permanently marred the stone floor before the desk.  Irregularly shaped, and maybe ten feet in diameter, the stain was immediately a disturbance to his eye ... because while it appeared dry, he had seen enough blood to guess it was still sticky ... as though the blood were spilled only days ago.


*Spoiler: The room on the left*
Show

Moving back south down the corridor towards the entrance to the manor, Ramiro glided up to the set of double doors.  They, too, opened to his touch.

The past function of this room seemed more simple to determine than the others; it had been some sort of chapel or temple space.  The only congregation now, though, were rows of burnt pews holding a silent vigil, facing a dais and raised altar made of white marble.

Upon the walls, carved panels of sanctuary and comforting figures had been deformed by fire, holy men warped into half-formed monstrosities and the Higher Realm twisted into abyssal vistas.  Presiding over the sad service was a shattered stained glass window, its symbols broken and scattered.

There were enough signs for Ramiro's rough knowledge to suggest the place had been sacred to the Mother at some point, but if She had ever been here, her presence had seemingly long abandoned this place.



Ramiro came back to the others, standing just outside the doorways, and reported what he had seen.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Complication Pool rises by 1 because scouting these rooms was a time-consuming task.

What do you do?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas* 

Once Ramiro has briefed them on the contents of the three rooms, Verglas speaks softly in a rapid murmur.

*"While it's possible that the voices from the right-hand room are some sort of programmed magical effect it seems more likely that they are from creatures of some sort Those creatures could be the two heads that I told you about They could also be some other kind of spirit guardian or someone in genuine distress My suggestion is to check that room out first regardless Tonlist if I understand the nature of your gifts correctly you have a way to use your music to block out the music of other voices and sounds I would recommend being ready to use that in case it turns out to be the heads which have a scream capable of robbing you of the power to move or one of the other forms of undead which use shrieks, songs or 'boo's to powerful effect."

"Acceptable?"*

She releases her spell of transformation, shrinking back down to her regular gnomish form.  Verglas clambers awkwardly onto Dog, still clutching her crossbow nervously, and prepares to move forward.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Njal, would you be able to determine if the words belong to the spirits of the deceased?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Following Verglas and Ramiro he nods and listens to the souds, but not feeling hopeful as he wasn't the beast read of dwarves. *"I'll dae me best, but me hopes ain't high"*. On the assumption he recognises nothing he'll move towards the room with the voices and enter cautiously, shield and club in hand to see if they are hostile spirits or not



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Know nature (1d20+4)[*18*]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

All four of them slowly crept below the arch of the manor's entrance, Tonlist nodding to Verglas's request to be ready with some of her abilities.

Dog whined and was shivering under Verglas's thighs.  But they all slowly filed into the room on the right with the sliding doors.

Nothing had changed since Ramiro had seen it.  The broken furniture, fireplace, dilapidated frame, and porcelain figurines were still in place.  And again came the voices, plaintive, begging: "_He's returned! Thank the Mother! Help us! Save us!_" "_Oh, by the gods, please, come, save us from this!_"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do? Draw off Ramiro's previous entry to the room for details of what you see.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas carefully guides Dog out of the doorway.

*"Stay Dog!"*

When the voices return - and clearly recognize Ramiro - Verglas mentally discounts the possibility that this is some kind of pre-programmed bit of nonsense.  To try to gauge the provenance of the voices, she calls out them in the ancient elven tongue, seldom spoken and not much liked in these parts:

*"If you want our help answer our questions Who are you and what is the 'this' that you need saving from?"*

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Attempts to locate the origin of the voices as they respond.
And where are you?

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

There was a moment's pause at Verglas's words.  Then the plaintive pleading began anew: "_Please! Come closer! We're here, we're in the fireplace, we need your help!_"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal stares at the fireplace unable to see anyone and spits on the stone floor to ward off evil. *"Have a care lassie. I sense nowt but evil here. If you be going closer than have a care"* Njal slows, and hangs back a little to be able to see what happens with the fireplace



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Know nature [roll0]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Stand back, I will open the fireplace.
He performs a performs a flourish with his blade, and then opens the fireplace grate.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


He uses adaptive style to ready Moment of Perfect Mind, and Action Before Thought

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

There were delighted little sighs as Ramiro stalked toward the fireplace.  The voices became shrill.  "_Yes! Yes! Come closer! We're here, please come, please help us--_"

As he closed in, Ramiro's attention was drawn by the two porcelain figures on the mantle.  No bigger than half a foot tall each, the polished figurines depicted delicate, finely-detailed, calm elven women - no - they were two images of the same woman in two different poses, one as a dancer, one with a harp.

And the figurines' angular faces swivelled to look at Ramiro.  The porcelain twisted in expressions of hate.  And the delicate carved lips of the harpist now moved to match the words of the shrill voices: "_Yes! Come here to your doom, fool!_"

And both figurines exploded into shards of showering porcelain, the shrapnel whistling high as it flicked through the air.

Ramiro's abilities, though, were more than adequate to the task.  The school he had practiced for years meant a distant part of his mind was already noting the paths of the shrapnel through the air, and he moved with the air, shifting his body ...

... and not one shard of gleaming porcelain touched his form.

The porcelain pieces rained on the floor of the room.  Ramiro immediately recovered to guard position, awaiting the next assault -- but there was none.

Only mad laughter from high, shrill voices, fading rapidly, as though two young women were running away down an unseen corridor.  In moments, there was only silence and the slight draft from the fireplace.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action Before Thought is deemed expended.  The party earns *150 XP each*.

What do you do?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas flinches from the exploding porcelain, admiring the way in which Ramiro dances around the flying fragments without beginning to fathom how a person might actually accomplish such a task.  Truly a remarkable boy.

She watches the two figures intently as they dart away.  She is interested not so much in their insipid taunts, but in their accent and tone.  Are the voices reminiscent of the Masters?  Is their turn of speech suggestive of a millenium ago, or more recent?  What are these creatures, and will the foursome have to face them again?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What are the creatures?  Knowledge Religion: (1d20+9)[*27*]
How arachaic are their accents?  (1d20+9)[*14*]

Did they respond in the human language, or in Elven?

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

*Spoiler: Verglas*
Show

The cool, calculating part of her at last managed to identify the phenomenon they'd just experienced.  And if there was any question that some form of elven power was still at play here, those ... beings ... put it beyond doubt.

They weren't spirits as such.  Not the kind that Njal honoured and placated with his magic, and not minions of any of the five deities either.  No, these had been a species of creature of the type Roland had called Forsaken and Benydict had called the un-dead.

Most Forsaken tended to be tied, as though enslaved, to their decaying, disintegrating physical forms.  Others, rarer, typically more dangerous, were incorporeal, but tied to physical places.  Some of the scholars and lorekeepers of the Father reasoned most Forsaken existed ... or, perhaps, persisted ... because, for whatever reason, they could not accept the fact of their deaths - and so could not hear the call of Father, Mother, or Firekeeper drawing them on.  Others, it was reasoned, remained because they refused or fled the denizens of the Lower Realm, with whom they had made bargains.

And rarer still were those incorporeal Forsaken which were still tethered to places, but had developed the ability to manipulate, inhabit, possess physical objects in their haunts, cast minor cantrips, and make sounds.  Such creatures usually were more balls of cunning than intelligence as such, not great forward planners - as though they had traded reason for the sheer will to manipulate material objects.  One of the arid texts Verglas had read had given them the classification of _bell spectre,_ though the tome had used the Chalician word _poltergeist_.  Either way, having destroyed their physical inhabitations, the Forsaken had become incorporeal and clearly had fled - possibly elsewhere in the structure, which presumably had to be the source of their tethering.

Verglas had her doubts that they'd been destroyed or would be gone forever.  That sort of feat normally required the righting of a great wrong ... or the intervention of a templar from the faiths of the Father, the Mother, or the Firekeeper to turn them.  Even clerics of the Exile and the Wild Man had trouble with Forsaken; it took one of the Great Three most of the time.

And indeed the relative rarity of this type of Forsaken was what convinced Verglas that there was some admixture of elven power involved in the site.  One poltergeist would have been rare enough, _two_ of them in such proximity was on the order of the odds of finding the proverbial hobnail in the greenstack.  There was _something_ in the air here.  It carried a trace of the feeling she'd had back at the Portal, but where the pulse and power of magic there was like a chorus heard through a thin wall, here ... here the chorus was fainter, dissonant, broken music, singing with some other melody counterpointed in it.  It was a puzzle - but a puzzle capable of generating such effects as the Forsaken they had just encountered.

The tone and accent of the voices was certainly not modern.  It wasn't in the elven tongue, but there were enough lilts and softened occlusives in the speech for Verglas to recognise they had adopted _some_ elements of the elven language.  Illumians in particular still had a touch of that, even now, fifteen hundred years after the Uprising.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Well, that was a clearly malicious trap.  I am surprised that the evil ones would have used cries for help to attract thieves.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

"No' so hard t' ken when ye remember cries f'r help mean th' crier's likely no' able t' defend themselves, and so an easier mark f'r a thief," said Tonlist grimly.  "Though I've yet t' see any pickpocket wi' hands faster than ye, Ramiro.  A great shower o' shards an' not a mark on ye.  'Tis somethin' I'd no' ha' believed a sage o' swords could do ha' I no' just seen it wi' my own eyes."

She sighed, taking a couple of steps into the room.  "So now what? Mebbe we coul' take a look through th' whole room, see if there's anythin' here.  No' that I can make me skin stay smooth when rummaging in geists' cupboards, ye ken."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Good point, and good idea. He will assist in searching the room

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal jumps a the figurines explode and then shakes his head with a smile. *"Well done laddie, ye be moving faster than my stone bones."* At the sounds of laughter and song receeding he scowls, *"shades and spirits that ain't friendly eh... well naer mind. Come lets push through and see if there be anything of value in here."* He searches the rest of the room carefully before nodding back to the corridor, *"So, shall we be clearing the ground floor before we head upstairs?"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Know nature [roll0]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 6 of 6*

They turned over the room fairly well.  The fireplace, despite the chill in the air issuing from it, revealed nothing but old, charred fragments of wood.  And there remained little more than debris; whatever had been the furniture in this chamber, the amenities had been burnt away or destroyed by time, reduced to worthless trash.

Now that the figurines had shattered, the only decoration that remained even partially intact was the sizeable portrait hanging over the fireplace.  Its cloth canvas had been slashed in half and was hanging askew.

Tonlist used one black arm of her bagpipes to lift up the torn picture, revealing its subject: a stark, strangely beautiful watercolour which didn't seem to have been painted by brush strokes but seemed to have _bled_ onto the material in a hundred subtle shades.  It was an image of a prideful-looking male elf, wearing a pristine white robe with silver trim that had some resemblance to the aprons doctors wore even now.

Below the picture, the frame had been carved with flowing elven script.

*Spoiler: Verglas*
Show

This at least was still legible.  It read _Kith'in'sherillinar'vas'finshaillis, sennhaya'or._  Which essentially translated to Finshaillis Kith'in'sherrilinar, Master Chiurgeon.  Or ... taxidermist.  Finshaillis was presumably the name of the subject of the portrait, Kith'in'sherrilinar the name of the elven circle or clan.  And presumably Master Chiurgeon was his title.


Tonlist shivered, letting the ragged portrait drop.  "Elven bastard. 
 May his studs rust off him, wherever he is."

That was when Ramiro and Njal noticed the blood.

At least, it looked like blood.  It was the coppery red of blood, and made a soft _plint_ noise as it struck the stone floor.  It was dripping from the hanging edge of the portrait that Tonlist had just released.  Not much; not a torrent; like the first water dripping from a roofline with the first warm day in Alkukevaasta.  But dripping, nonetheless, drop by drop, onto the stone floor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

The gnome had been tense as they investigated the room, not even getting off of dog, perhaps to maintain a more top-down perspective on objects.  The interaction with the pair of spirits had clearly shaken her.  She didn't like to acknowledge that there was _any_ aspect of life that priests were better suited to dealing with.

When the portrait began bleeding, Verglas flinched away, and instinctively steered Dog toward the doorway again.

*"Looks like more spirits playing silly bu**ers to me I think we've established that there's no one in here wanting our help I'm with Captain Brogue over here I think we should leave this place and examine the rest of this floor Maybe we'll discover something that might give us some kind of clue as to what unfinished business there might be that holds spirits to this place Besides a juvenile and malicious sense of humour."*

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal looks at picture and scowls before hawking a gobbet of spittle at it in a disgusted manner. *Elven bastard* he snarls at the painting 

Then he joins the others in leaving the room agreeing with Verglas, *Aye gnome, nowt we can do till they reveal themselves.* Still with his tiger skull in hand he moves into the next room ignoring the painting and blood dropping from it.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Know nature [roll0]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*

Well that is creepy, lets check the other rooms.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

At Tonlist's suggestion that it was a good idea to maybe look into the room opposite before moving to the more open space, the group crossed the hallway and to what had once been some sort of chapel.

Nothing seemed to have changed since Ramiro had been in here.  Njal judged the room was the same size as the one across the hall - forty feet long by twenty feet wide.  The intent of the place appeared to have been a chapel of some kind, and still had a congregation of dark wooden pews, but it had been heavily damaged by the fire that had ripped through the place centuries earlier.  Most of the icons and frescoes had been burnt to gross parodies of their former glory.  Even Njal could tell it had been devoted to soft goddess Mother that the humans and other races honoured; there didn't seem to be much evidence of the Father or the Firekeeper's presence here.  At the far end of the chamber from the door stood a short dais, holding a simple altar of white marble inscribed with the Mother's sigil.

*Spoiler: Verglas*
Show

Verglas also noticed something else missing among the burnt icons and frescoes: any sign of a representation of one, or more, of the Seven Enlightened.

The slavemasters honoured the gods, too, or so she had studied and read.  Their favourite was the Mother, of course.  The account was that seven elves, early upon their creation, had been touched by the Mother's insight in order to teach her precepts to the elven race.  The Seven Enlightened usually featured in any elven ruin that still retained indications of worship.

Not so here.  Despite the fact this place was clearly in the demesne of the Kith'in'sherillinar Circle, this chapel's icons and frescoes contained not a hint of any of the Seven Enlightened at all.  Rather, what she was seeing were the chosen, or champions, of other races.  And featuring most prominently were images of Illumian prophets - those rare few who had been blessed by the Mother with her knowledge.  Yes: there was Parchak the Healer - and Stolzhan, the Weaver - both those images had survived the fire.


There didn't seem to be anything moving here, or any obvious threat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

Sorry about the delayed update, guys.  It's been a busy couple of weeks.  I'll get a running map up soon.

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Looking around at the devastated chapel, Verglas is unperturbed by the desecration, but there is a tickle at the back of her mind.

*"Intriguing Despite the bleeding portrait in the other room there is significant evidence that the major influences on this place even in its heyday were not elven but Illumian The unseen spirits of the last chamber spoke in the mannish tongue not an elven dialect Now this chapel has not a trace of any elf-specific divinities In an elven sanctuary of this type, you would expect to see the icon of the Mother surrounded by seven elven figures, usually arranged in groupings here, there and over there But here there is no sign, not even a dias yanked away by anti-elven zealots Instead, those figures are clearly meant to represent  Parchak the Healer and Stolzhan the Weaver  I certainly don't need to explain what THAT suggests."*

Nodding curtly, as if having completely and clearly explained her thought process, Verglas pauses and tilts her head.

*"Which opens up interesting questions about who was actually masters of this place and who set the fire."*

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
That seems reasonable. (It is unclear if Ramiro had any comprehension)

He investigates the alter, looking for hidden compartments, thats a classic place to hide the magical goodies.  The latent aura of alter often masks the goodies (Or at least thats what his parents used to tell him).

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

And as it turned out, Ramiro's parents had not been far off.

Or at least, not far off that altars weren't always what they seemed.  The sigil of the Mother on the front of the altar was matched by an identical one on the altar's rear side.  Identical except for a depression in the icon, where, with his delicate fingers, Ramiro found a small keyhole.

Opening it, of course, would require considerable time, effort, and skill ... in the absence of said key anywhere nearby.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

With the strange religious iconography and other trickery Njal had been quite quiet. Much of this being far more esoteric than his days of exploring the wastes or scaling mountains. He does grin though as Ramiro finds the hidden catch, *"Aye laddie, well done. Wise words them frae yer parents."* Looking at the mechanism he shakes hi head, *"if ye have nimble fingers that may help otherwise we be breaking it open."* 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas bends to glance at the keyhole, then draws back to remount Dog.

*"May I offer a third possibility We should continue our exploration in hope of finding a key If nothing has been found then I may be able to open the lock magically tomorrow without risking damage to whatever the contents are Remember that one of our reasons for being here is to secure any remaining artifacts It would be a shame to lose them to an enthusiastic hammer blow."*

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Thats a neat trick and a good call.
(Moves to the next room)

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

The group moved out of the chapel and back to the main receiving hall of the manor.

Here too nothing had changed since Ramiro's brief inspection.  The passage opened into a wide oval room. A thick, curved desk presided over the space. Behind it loomed some sort of massive timekeeping device, a clock as it was called in the expensive places of the Archipelago, easily ten feet tall -- a long-dead sentinel at an abandoned post.

Well, there _was_ one thing that had changed.  When Ramiro had come through here, three pairs of heavy double doors exited the chamber - to the north, east, and west.  Now, however, the northern doors were wide open, as if something had flung them back.  Beyond that doorway, a hallway continued north, into shadow - there was little light that way, and perhaps a little more shadow than seemed right in the space.  But that hallways also had at least a couple of doors through there.

Aside from the three exits at ground level, there were also a pair of ascents: a stairway with a thick, broken bannister and a steep ramp. Above each of these rising egresses hung massive frames. Their subjects - depicted in singed pigments - seemed to be gigantic, stern-faced elves, wearing leatherlike garments of chiurgeons ... or mages.

The room was scattered with charred debris. However, among the fallen timbers and ash-stained floors, Ramiro drew the group's attention to a wide bloodstain had permanently marred the stone floor before the desk. Irregularly shaped, and maybe ten feet in diameter, the stain was immediately a disturbance to his eye ... because while it appeared dry, he had seen enough blood to guess it was still sticky ... as though the blood were spilled only days ago.

Tonlist cleared her throat, glancing around the room.  "Somethin'  wrong wi' all this," she murmured.

*Spoiler: Njal*
Show

And Njal knew what she was talking about.  That was the thing about dwarves and structures.  Even having spent much of his adult life well outside buildings, and leaving aside the skin-crawling feeling he was getting from being in one of the Slavemasters' manses, any dwarf knew when lines weren't plumb, when walls didn't meet at right angles.

The fact was, the walls and even the high ceiling didn't somehow look sound.  _Nowhere_ so far that they'd seen did it look sound.  Several pieces of masonry even in this room, and sections of the crumbling ceiling and supports somehow looked as though they shouldn't still be standing at all.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As said, a bit of a map update:



One square is 10 feet.  You're currently in the main central space, with a ramp and stairwell leading up to the next level.  You entered this building from the bottom, the 'south', entrance.  The chapel you came out from is on the lower left of the map, and the other room with the bleeding portrait and the geists is on the lower right.  I've omitted the great desk and timepiece in this room.

Also, enough time's passed that Verglas's _Alter Self_ spell has worn off.

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal nods to Tonlist. *"Aye lass, it be wrong. the walls be squint, be like they are moving. I dinnae like this."* Looking around he stamps on the bottom of the stairs to check they are sound. Before gesturing up with the tiger skull club. *"Shall we be looking up there? if there be something important it either be in the cellar or up in the heights."*

If they agree he'll carefully stomp up the stairs, testing each step carefully as he moves up the lefthand curling stairs 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas nodded absently-mindedly at Njal's words, although it wasn't immediately clear which part of his sentiment she was agreeing with.  Instead, she focused initially on the banners, and then guided Dog over to the tall time-telling mechanism.  She glances over her shoulder at the stain on the floor.

*"Doesn't that seem like more than a person's volume of blood?"*

She pulls out a crossbow bolt to use as a don't-want-to-lose-a-finger tool.  She pokes hesitantly at the clock, seeing what openings might present themselves.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Very cool!

Knowledge History to try to determine whether the elves' clothing on the banners dates from just before the time of the disappearance, or an earlier period?  (1d20+9)[*20*]

Knowledge Architecture and Engineering to try to figure out whether the clock still works - that is, whether it simply wound down, or is broken.  (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

*Spoiler: Njal*
Show


Njal's informal inspection of the stairs did not reveal any structural flaws, although his eyes kept insisting that the stairs shouldn't be standing at all.


*Spoiler: Verglas*
Show


The clothing in the massive portraits above seemed to be from a variety of periods, not simply the time period immediately before the Uprising.  Also intriguing was the high degree of facial resemblance between one portrait and the next - and indeed with what she remembered of the bleeding portrait back in the other room.

Elven variety in appearance was significantly less than that of the races they'd enslaved, and that combination of factors led Verglas's mind to surmise that she was indeed looking at a series of images of Kith'in'sherillinar masters of this place stretching back for many centuries, if not thousands of years, prior to the Uprising.  Elves were also long-lived, and they had methods for ensuring their artistry survived.  The manor, it seemed, had been here _far_ longer than the stories perhaps suggested.

Which led one to perhaps question what purpose the place served ... or whether it had served another, before being brought to the alleged role of 'hospital'.

Her subconscious mind worked on this as she picked open the door of the timekeeping mechanism.  The mechanisms within were a marvel; fine and delicate "engineering", as one of the masters at the Mountain had called it.  All cogs and spirals and wheels of thin metal rivalling the workmanship of a jeweller.  The mechanisms didn't appear to have any obvious damage to it - although the clock had been singed by some long-ago fire, there was no obvious fault with the interior that she could see.  The clock's face appeared to be fixed, stopped, in an eternal stare over the desk it stood behind.  However, attempting to get the clock started again would take some time to carry out, even for a plainly talented and fine-fingered gnome such as herself.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Perhaps there was another bleeding portrait in here? (Looks around (especially up) for something that might have leaked onto the floor.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

There didn't seem to be anything directly above the stain which could have generated the quantity of blood that seemed to be here.  The portraits hung above the stairway and the ramp, well back from the pool's position before the huge, heavy desk.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal looks at verglas playing wit the clock and eyes the gears. *"Aye, fine if fiddly wee work there. But it seems broke.."* he spits on the stairs at  his feet and then take s breath and begins stomping up them, stepping heavily on each to heck that they bear his weight before he ascends. *"Wait till i be at the top in case they come down eh.."* he suggests to Tonlist, *"They be built for the fey folk nae for stout mountain folk"* he adds nodding to Tonlist. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Toliudar

*Verglas*

Verglas carefully seats herself on Dog again and slips the crossbow bolt back into the quiver.

*"The device is a marvel, if one that would take some time to get working again  I will think on the best way for us to restore it to use, and to the world It is an intriguing and worthy challenge.

"Those banners suggest that there was a familial line in charge of this place for centuries perhaps millenia Clearly there is magic at play or at least there was or the oldest of the materials would have faded and come apart centuries ago However it also affirms that this place could not possibly have been primarily a place of healing No one situates a hospital on top of a cliff and no one would arrange the gods as we saw in the previous room if they were primarily devoted to healing I don't know what this place's purpose WAS yet but we'll get there." * 

As Njal begins his ascent, Verglas quietly takes out her crossow and holds it at the ready.  Just as a matter of principle.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

It seemed to take Njal quite a while to ascend the stairs.  And despite the lines of the walls and ceiling seeming so wrong, the stairs appeared just as solid as everything else they'd encountered so far, and they held under his feet.

The stairwell curved up to a landing.  He took a couple of steps onto the landing...

*Spoiler: Njal*
Show


Broken tiles and treacherous gaps to the floor marred the long hallway that was revealed.

Northward, six doors lined the hall: a nondescript door of singed wood, four doors fixed with broken, circular windows, and one, at the hall's far end, groaning softly and pathetically as it swayed on rusted hinges.

At the hall's other, southern end, bannisters replaced the walls, creating a bridge over a portion of the lobby below, leading to an intimidating pair of heavy metal doors.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: For Njal only*
Show

So you're on the second floor at the top of the stairs, and what you can see from there is as follows...




Also, just restating the current first floor map for clarity...



What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


At the top Njal glances down to he others. *"Aye lads and lassies. There be a big set o' doors over 'ere."* he shouts pointing at the metal doors over the bridge over the lobby. *"Shall we have a peek and see whats occuring."* He moves to the centre of the balcony upstairs to peer better down the corridor and make sure there is no-one about. His arm hair stands on end with the unease and strange feeling from the house but he feels confident with  Verglas, Tonliss and Ramiro joining him and the tiger skull club in his hand.

If they join him he'll approach the doors carefully and move to open the heavy metal double doors. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Steps lightly approaching the doors, blade in hand, but point down.  He listens at the door before Njal opens it.
Give me a moment to check for movement. he whispers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Listen Check: (1d20+11)[*26*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
After Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

The group cautiously ascended the stairs, joining Njal at the southern end of the hall.  Ramiro crouched down by the cold, ageing steel, stretching his senses out for any sign of activity beyond.

All was quiet, at least so far as Ramiro could tell.  The only noise that could be heard was back down the other end of the hall, the soft _thump, thump_ of a door shifting in some unfelt breeze.

Having satisfied themselves as best as was possible that there was no noise on the other side, Njal tried the metal door's handle.

It didn't move.  And wasn't damaged or jammed.
"Locked," grumbled Tonlist.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do? (I know Toliudar's away travelling until 1 August, so...)

Just keeping track of the current maps:

You're all on the second floor, in a hallway with five doors in it; one of the doors on the north end seems to be moving in some sort of unfelt draft.  You've have crossed a bridge to the door at the southern end of the hall.  What you can see is as follows...



Also, just restating the current first floor map you've explored, for clarity...



1 square = 10 feet on all maps.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal lets out a breath he didn't even realise he had been holding. *"Aye well... be a pain then to kick them down. Stout looking beasties."* Turning he looks to the other end of the corridor, *"Aye, well that one be open.. lets a get going and head through there eh?"* he suggests and instead moves towards the other end of the corridor and the open door, slowing to scan the area and let Ramiro scout as needed. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* happily complies.
He slinks along the edge of the hall toward the indicated door, putting his ear to each door he passes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Listen: (1d20+11)[*17*]
Move Silently: (1d20+12)[*13*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
After Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

Ramiro crept up the shadowed hallway, listening at each door as he moved.  There was nothing but cold silence at each, and none of the doors opened to his hand.

That led him to the last door, which still _clunked_ and drifted open and shut, and finally came to rest half open as he approached the open doorway.  It was as he stepped up to that door, with the rest of his group strung out behind him, and just asking himself why the door had fallen still, that the wood of that open door twisted beside him, the wood _creeaaaking_ horribly as a face began to form in the wood itself - a face, as though something were trapped within it.  A black gash appeared like a mouth in the door, and two knots in the wood suddenly slimmed and opened like eyes, burning orange with fury.  A wave of fear blasted over him, Njal, and Gromrir - but they all braced against the force of the  corrupt, malign gaze, and the ripping at their souls passed over them.  The black gash opened, and a tortured shriek, endless as pain and agony, echoed down the cold hall, as the door flicked from its rest, the great wooden mass swinging at him ...
"Mother's Milk!" screamed Tonlist, stumbling back a step.

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


As said above.  Initiative Count came out as follows:

- The Thing In The Door
- Njal and Gromrir
- Ramiro
- Verglas and Dog
- Tonlist

Have at it.  Let's hope nobody dies here.

EDIT: By which I mean, the Thing already had its surprise round, so we're in normal initiative and the Thing has taken its turn for the round.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal curses as the door seems to come to life and scream at them. *"get back Ramiro, it be a door it ain't got wee legs to chase ye with."* Even as he speaks he keeps his ground he beclons with his hands and a vast sphere of flame lands upon the door (but not ramiro) seeking to burn the evil out of the wood




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cast flaming sphere (3d6)[*11*] Fire damage DC15 negates (but hoping a door isn't the most agile)
- Spell resistance (1d20+5)[*11*] if needed

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
I do not fear infrastructure.
Despite his words he retreats before posing blade horizontal above his head, open palm facing the door, launching his own orb of fire at the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action: H8
Swift Action: Change to Assassin's Stance
Std Action: Initiate Fan the Flames
Ranged Touch: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Damage: (7d6)[*27*] fire

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
After Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

Fire exploded through the corridor, roaring flame echoing up and down the passage.

Njal's ball of fire lit on the door, and the grotesque expression in the woodwork grimaced as though in pain.  Smoke poured from its charred surface from where his orb had struck it.  But it screamed and swung, on its hinges, trailing smoke, at Ramiro as he tried to back away ... and caught the young swordsage at his heel.

A terrible torpor leached into the young man's form, the world going numb.  But his training kept him moving, and a few feet away from the doorway he turned, calling on the discipline, and a dreadful blast of fire roared once more into the passage.  Terrible shadows leapt up the walls and the door gave a final, awful keening, fading away into nothingness, the door's surface falling back into its normal, charred shape, wisps of smoke still curling from it.  There was a _crack_ from one of the iron hinges, and the door hung halfway from its frame, its pivot gliding to a halt as the door gently _clunked_ against the wall behind it.

Whatever fierce, twisted power had driven it, that power seemed to have fled - leaving nothing but the charred door behind, and the doorway now open.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


That's *200 XP* for each of the party.

Ramiro takes 1 DEX *drain* but is otherwise unharmed (he took an AoO from retreating and it connected).

Ability drain, of course, doesn't heal, and takes the intervention of a cleric to do much about.  There are clerics of the five faiths perhaps to be found back at Hardwalker Hall.

What now?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal grabs Ramiro and helps pull him further back. *Ye be good lad, it be cooking now, evil be burning.* To emphasise his words he leaves the flaming sphere in the door for a couple more rounds before rolling it into the next room ahead of Njal as clutching his shield and tiger skull he follows the sphere into the room scanning for trouble




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cast flaming sphere [roll0] Fire damage DC15 negates (but hoping a door isn't the most agile)
- Spell resistance [roll1] if needed

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
After Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

The flames of the door burned out quickly enough, leaving nothing but the repulsive smell of burnt dust in the air.  Fortunately, at least for a few moments, Njal's flaming sphere lit the way ahead into the room, the flickering yellow and red sending shadows dancing, pushing back the room's darkness for a few moments.

The room past the remains of the door was about twenty feet by twenty feet.  And it appeared that fire had already had some touch on this room.

Although even that didn't seem to match.

Although discoloured by smoke and charred to a degree, this ... chamber... was strangely untouched by fire.  Its possible past functions sent a chill down Njal's spine, and unholy things crawling up Tonlist's.  A pair of cabinets faced a metal-and-wood table in the centre of the room.

The table was lashed with worn leather restraints.

Upon the harness buckles, a thick, red crust was plainly visible, even in the flickering of the flaming sphere's torchlight.

And then there was more than a red crust visible.

Two ghostly figures appeared near the room's centre, one lying face down, restrained to the metal table, while another in black chiurgeon's garb was studying a tiny, delicate, gleaming blade held before him.  The apparition on the table wore a simple white robe, though the back had been torn open, revealing innumerable interlaced scars.  Some were well healed.  Some were quite new.

The figure in chiurgeon's clothing leaned towards the one on the table.  The features creased into a smile.  The chiurgeon's features were ... _wrong._ _Hideously_ wrong.  Not misshapen, but grotesque.  An alien face--

*Spoiler: Verglas*
Show

It was Verglas's curiosity that (barely) overrode her immediate, reflex disgust.  The curiosity itself was overset by bewilderment.  Perhaps the others could not have described it, but the chiurgeon's facial features, bone structure, and cold blue eye colour seemed to have both _elven_ features and _human_ features.  As though someone had merged the two species into one.  An abomination.


The chiurgeon's voice cooed, a beautiful, melodious tenor.  "Now, do tell me truly how this feels."
And with that, the chiurgeon stabbed the tablebound figure with the blade and dragged it along his back.  The figure on the table screamed, lifting his head off the table as he arched his tortured back ... revealing a face identical to the chiurgeon's.

Then both figures faded away as quickly as the echoes of the scream did.

And Njal's flaming sphere flickered out, leaving the room in darkness.

*Spoiler: Anyone with Darkvision*
Show

Darkvision swiftly revealed nothing had changed in the room, but there was no sign of the figures.  Everything was silent once more.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do? Remember, the room is in full darkness.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal mutters an oath, *Ye beast, stop yer torture* and rushes forwards to where the mad doctor stands, he skids to a halt as they vanish whirling around scanning for a door or other exit, his dark vision highlighting the room in greys and greens.
*They did vanish. Like smoke, can you see em Tonlist* he asks the other dwarf before he continues to search the room 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*

Do either of you have a torch? I can bring forth fire, but sustaining it would be tiring

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


At Ramiro's words Njal looks around and grins. *"Aye laddie, sorry. I forget ye canae see in the dark with yer wee surface eyes."* He claps his hands togethers and the gloves marked with stars and the light illuminate, a thin beam of light shining from the palms of his hands. *"Aye lad, you have a wee look around"*. he stands in the middle of the room, hands scanning the room to shed light on everything to give Ramiro a look around




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Activate "light at will" from Gloves of the starry sky

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
After Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

Tonlist had shaken her head to Njal's question about whether she could still see them, and the room had stayed silent.

In the light of Njal's gloves, Ramiro set about searching the chamber.  He made a careful inspection of the grim table at the centre of the room, and then set about looking through the metal and wood cabinets.  There didn't seem to be much left: two flasks of acid in ancient green glass bottles of elven make, two flasks of what Tonlist looked over and guessed were antitoxins, and ten tindertwings.  The rest of the room didn't seem to contain much other than the physical furniture itself, which was old but solid wood and metal cabinetry ... and of course the metal and wood table.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do now?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Hmm, help me move this table there may be something underneith

Verglas, was that a real haunting, or illusionary trickery?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal nods to Ramiro and walks across to clear the table, dumping the range of thing on whatever surface is handy. As they manhandle the the table he glances at the pile of stuff and then at Tonlist. *"Lass, any of that worth much? Be nice to have some change for the fees that guild do charge?"*.

then he looks back to the table and searches underneath it



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
After Midday, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

The table, in ages past, had been fixed to the floor with metal pins driven deep into the stone floor.  But the march of time had - at least in this case - stamped over the pins, and some long-ago moisture had festered into rust.  Though it produced a metallic scream not unlike that of a dying child, the pins gave way and the table was separated from the floor.  However, despite a careful inspection of the stone floor beneath it, there didn't seem to be anything underneath it, and the underside of the table was only thick with ancient, dead mould.

Tonlist had been humming a little tune that Njal thought at some points he might have recognised, but she was doing so quietly and there were points where the melody skittered away from the one he knew.  The little mouth-music didn't seem to have much purpose other than to steady the red-haired dwarven woman's nerves; Njal had noticed her fingers trembling as she picked through the contents of the cabinets.  Eventually, she looked up at him and Ramiro.  "'Tis all mundane stuff, I'm thinkin'.  Bu' tha's odd in its way, too.  Th' acids and countertoxins must'a bin here for _centuries_ if they date bac' t' when this place was in use.  Bu' ... they look, feel, smell, sound ..." And she held one of the green bottles up to her ear, giving it a careful shake, "...like they w's brewed yesterday.  Dunno if they'd be worth more than th' sort o' thing ye could ge' from an alchemiser at Hardwalker Hall, bu' they'll work fine enough I think."

She glanced around the room again.  "An' ... shivers me skin t' talk about, bu ... I think those ... people ... shapes ... ghosts, what we saw ... I heard o' such.  They'd no' be Forsaken, more like ... like ... like th' echoes of old songs, drifting in th' arches of great halls.  Th' singers, an' th' songs, are long gone, bu' the power of th' song ... and the violence of th' singers ... a little o' its' force remains.  Mi' be in a place such a' this, where there was ... blood, suffering ... there mi' be many such echoes."  She shook her head.  "What ye wan' do now?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do now?

As a reminder again, you're on the second floor.  Here's what you've seen of it so far:



All the other doors on this level are locked, didn't open to Ramiro's hand, as Ramiro already knows.

The first floor, below, is here:

 

There's still four doors visible down there so far that you haven't gone near yet.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Content there is nothing else of value in this room, he heads across the way.
He launches a barrage of fire at the door.
Just in case. he states before attempting to open it.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

The light had shifted a little as the afternoon came on.  It was cold in the long hallway connecting the rooms to one another, and the smell of the charred, burnt _thing_ in the door had mostly dissipated in a draft that had picked up from back down the hall, towards the stairway, bringing strange, wordless echoes from the rest of the building.

Ramiro unleashed his talent on the door opposite.  Once again a great wash of cleansing flame, light, and heat leapt from his hands and lit on the ancient frame.  The aged wood _whumped_ as the blast bit greedily into the fuel, sending a wave of heat and smoke up as it instantly charred.

In this, there was both good news and better news.  The good news was that no creature screamed in outrage or pain or tried to spring at Ramiro from the door's structure, and even better was that while this door had not opened to his hand when he'd experimentally tried it earlier, some crucial damage was done to the frame such that the wood gave a _crack_ like bones breaking and sagged, ajar in its frame.  It could be opened without having to resort to lockpicking at all.  Which, after waiting several moments for the smoke and heat to die away, Ramiro did.

The room beyond, visible once Ramiro had carefully pushed the door open, seemed of a similar nature to the one they'd just left.  It was certainly of the same dimensions.  However, it was a dark twin to the room opposite.  Greasy alchemical-looking stains covered the walls and peeling cabinets of the ruined chamber.  Ichorous trails oozed towards a floor layered with shattered glass and warped shapes of metal which Ramiro surmised were some sort of chiurgeon's tools.  At the room's centre crouched another, uncomfortable-looking iron table, threaded through with charred leather harnesses.  A thick, humanoid-shaped layer of ash and charred debris lay piled upon it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


As the second door opens revealing a darker and less happy room Njal reaches out and grabs Ramiro. *"Aye lad, lets no go in there. It do be looking dark and misery in there. Lets be checking the next room alonng"* If Ramiro pauses he moves to the next down the corridor (K9) and give sit a solid kick to open it as he approaches it warily




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

Njal's boot turned out to have much the same efficacy as Ramiro's flames.  The frame gave way as Njal's bootheel _crunched_ into the wood, splinters flying, and the door flew back on its hinges, _banging_ hard against the wall behind it before rebounding a few inches.  Dust rained from the timber and the noise echoed up and down the hallway.

If Njal had regarded the room Ramiro had opened as holding dark and misery, this one perhaps added to it.

The twenty-foot-square, flame-eaten space contained what looked like five, low-to-the-ground, man-sized cribs.  Each, however, was only about two feet deep and covered by a barred, wooden lid, blackened with fire.  Visible from the doorway, Njal could see three of these tortuous-looking cradles contained crammed, charred skeletons.  Fire-scabbed bones dangled, still, awkwardly, through the cradle bars, as though trying to escape even long after what must have been a horrible way to die.

As the echoes of Njal's blow faded, the dwarf realised he could hear something else.  Indeed all of them could.  There was a faint weeping reverberating through the chamber, echoing as if coming from the very walls.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal jumps back, paling slightly in the horror of the room he had revealed. He reaches out and slams the door shut as hard as he can. *"Nae lads, nae lasses, nought good in there. These folks did do great evil in these rooms."* He spits on the floor, *"Great evil and it be leeching our frae the very walls."* Looking around he shrugs, *"Once we been done searching this place we should fire it to destroy the legacy here."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Close the door and peek through the next door

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

Carefully pushing the door open wasn't particularly an option since - like all the others - it didn't open readily to his hand.  However, Njal put his shoulder to the ancient wood and it gave way with a husky grunt of timber being forced.

Luckily nothing jumped out at him, because beyond the door lay a small space where a narrow, winding stairwell led upward and out of the dwarf's sight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal steps back as the door gives way and looks around the room in the shadowy shades of grey from his dwarven nightvision. Looking at the others he growls *"Aye, nothing in that one, but be stairs upstairs"*. Looking at the next door he moves towards it and pushes open the next one





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

The door Njal now came to was somewhat different to the other wooden doors they'd breached so far.  This one appeared thick and looked very much intact.  It was quickly clear that the door was locked, and that forcing it would take more time, effort and measures other than a simple kick.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If you want to get this door open it'll involve picking the lock or perhaps hacking it down or otherwise destroying it.  This is possible, but it will take time - advancing the Complication Pool clock by 1 and also the passing of time itself, with all that entails.  What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

THe sturdy dwarf rebuffed the door looks at it angrily. Then turns to Ramiro and Tonlist. *"I dinnae want to be forward about a dubious youth... but either of ye able to deal with the wee lock or do we be smashing it down."*  He'll eye up the door carefully as he see's if any of his companions can be subtle than hismelf with a barbed skull axe that will take some time to batter down the door. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 4 of 6*

It took a few minutes of discussion, but in the end they decided brute force was probably the best door-opener.

Njal's tigerskull club proved to be equal to the challenge, at least with the ancient elven crystal that spewed licks of flame along with its blows.  It took a few minutes of loud, crashing _thunks_ against the door ... noises that seemed to warp into screams in the echoes down the hallway ... but finally the old lock gave way under relentless assault, and the wooden door crashed open to Njal's boot.

Here, the stagnant breath of old water lingered, wafting from a pair of rusted iron tubs filled to the brim with tainted water.  The room's purpose was unclear, filled only with the tubs, an overturned writing desk, numerous items that looked like manacles ... and a hulking contraption of fused metal and rotting wood.  Comprising this device was a large oak disk, strangely untouched by fire and affixed with four leather restraints, standing upright upon a base of deteriorating metal.  From the device's frame, a long metal crank presented itself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal looks at the room, a frown on his face. *"Ah, I dinnae like this. I don't know what that be but it don't look good."* Looking suspiciously at the water in the tanks and the weird contraption he advanced cautiously towards the desk and waved over Ramiro and Tonlist. *"Can you help me have a look. I dinnae spek or read that elven script. So help be good frae ye both."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

Tonlist cautiously crossed to the upended desk and set about searching through it.  The oaken wood was decades, perhaps centuries old, and had been marred by fire and then by expansion and cold, but she eventually pried open a swollen draw with the point of her longspear.  With a grainy groan, the draw popped open, allowing her to get her hand into it and free its contents.

Some sort of leatherbound, dusty book came out.
"'Tis no' a tome o' knowledge," she said, brushing away the dust and flipping a couple of pages.  "More a kin' o' diary 'r journ'l.  Like a ledger," she said.  The dwarven bard flipped a few pages.  Her face wrinkled.  "Some o' it's no' writt'n in Common tongue.  'tis ... well, th' flowin' script's like elven.  I dinnae know th' tongue - we mi' ha' t' find a schol'r who read th' slavemasters' tongue t' translate it."

She flipped a few more pages.  "Oh, wait - no' all o' it's in elven.  Th' script's ol', bu' 'tis Common here.  Wi' some elven ha'way through.  Strange.  And..."

She stopped talking, flipping through more pages.  Her face grew grim within the halo of her red hair.  "'Tis some record o' wha' things were done t' those kept here.  Some sort o' ... attempted ... remedies."  She indicated the page before her, reading out the entry to those with her, her performer's voice echoing in the gloom.  "_'Day Fourteen of Method Apresun.  Bath was heated with flame to point of near boil.  Subject did not appear to respond to same.  Withdrawal as normal, placement in chair, restraints applied and bleed applied to upper arms this time.  Subject appeared to respond somewhat, small indication of thaumaturgical auraic interactions.  Attempted infusion of Thalassamonis.  Ended auraic interaction, subject lost consciousness.  Returned subject to cell to recover for next iteration of Method Apresun._'"

She bit her lip and flipped onward, this time frowning at a new entry and taking several long moments, tracing a thick finger from line to line before looking at Njal and Ramiro again.  The look on her face was even more grim, and she nodded at the oak disk with its leather restraints, and the metal crank attached to it.  "Th' most recen' entries're in Common.  There were three ... inmates, patients ... were used t' test tha' spinning wheel there.  All three o' them died durin' th' tests."

She slapped the book shut with a dusty _thump._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal looks at the others as Tonlist reads the words. *"It do be sounding nasty. Testing on use lowly cattle fer them elves. But not sure what those rights and rituals were eh? Would be good to know and find out so we could be giving the best advice."* he looks at Tonlist and Ramniro, *"Any idea what any of that means"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
I do not.  But if this was used to the detriment of the subjects, then perhaps we should destroy it so that others do not run afoul of it later.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Some Knowledge Checks:
Martial Lore: (1d20+10)[*26*]
History: (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 5 of 6*

Tonlist's face was grim.  "Based on th' stories I heard, this place, Kirillin Manor, was a kind of' refuge or hospital or summat for slaves who were - aberrant, mad.  Murderers, lunatics, accursed, ye ken.  Elven masters supposedly want'd t' try t' treat them.  This stuff soun's like w's some kind o' attempt a' medicine, but cruel.  Verra' cruel," she said again, looking at the book in her hand once more.  "Bu' somethin' still doesn' add up.  F'r a start, th' book here's half in elven, half in Common.  I dinnae ken why th' slavemasters would write in Common.  Mayhap th' Illumians they ha' here migh' have had reason to so write, but dinnae why a combination in th' same book.  And th' book mentioned 'Thalassamonis'.  I heard 'tis a herb ... doesn' grow on Horizon anymore, no' since th' Rebellion an th' elves turned th' world cold.  Stories said it only grows down where 'tis still a little warm, on the Archipelago.  Th' stories say it makes a wizard's spell stronger if he chews th' leaf before he speaks th' words.  Ne'er heard o' it used for medicine before.  Dunno why it'd be used t' treat madmen.  Or prisoners."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal shakes his head at Tonlist's words. *"I dinnae like this place. Every room be another horror to shake us."* Spitting on the ground he looks at the next set of doors down the corridor, *"Come on then. lassie, lets be sweeping the rest of this place and then we can be burning it down."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*

Then lets start this way (Indicates north)

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

The little group headed up to the northernmost door on the upper floor.  It took several moments of combined burning and bashing, with noises echoing down the corridor, but the old wood finally gave way, exposing this room as well.

This chamber was larger than the cells and theatres of horrors they'd encountered on this floor so far.  Elongated, the room they'd come into was fifty feet by twenty feet by the look of it, with no doors outward.  They'd come in at the middle of it.  It was windowless, but there were still curtains.  Once white but now yellowed and blackened by age and smoke, the mouldering cloth swayed spectrally through this long ... ward? .... separating numerous incinerated beds.  On one bed nearby, glimpsed through a swaying gap, a layer of ash and singed sheets obscured a peculiar bulge.  Ramiro was quick to notice ominous-looking red-brown stains beneath that bed.

To the west, a small wooden desk still seemed to be standing, and at the east end stood an ancient oaken cabinet and two barrels.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

(I will get round to doing a more complete map so you've got a better picture of where you've been and the salient features in the rooms so far.)

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Choosing to not gaze upon the dead, walks passed the beds, and started rifling through the desk carefully.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_
*
Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

The sounds of Ramiro looking through the ancient desk - the slide of draws, the click of wood, the hiss of dust - seemed preternatually loud in the stillness.

And the stillness revealed nothing.  There were two tiny scraps of paper in one draw which crumbled to dust at the young man's touch, and despite a careful look, there was nothing to be found in the desk except perhaps for firewood that might be made from its form.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Nothing in the desk
Then pops the lid on the barrel to see if its contents were something non-perishable.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

Ramiro didn't make it to the barrel.

To get to the casks, he had to pass by the bed with the peculiar bulge, and which had stains beneath it.

The bulge moved.

Which was to say, the sheets on the bed suddenly tossed themselves off the thin mattress, as though a body beneath them had moved them.  But no body was visible.  And _something_ shifted from the mattress, the ancient material softening as though something had stood from the bed and had now moved.

As Tonlist moaned in fear, Ramiro's senses came alive, all his training coming to the fore.  _Something_ was in the room.  Something he couldn't see.  He couldn't place it, but he was sure they weren't alone in here.

Tight quarters.  Beds and furniture in a room only fifty feet long and twenty feet wide, lit by the illumination from Njal's standing spell.  The dwarf was on edge by the door already, and his wolf growled in warning...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Where is it?
He speaks as he moves in front of the desk, having failed to spot it, he allows his shadow to elongate as he puts back to a corner.
The bright flames that follow dance in concert with the flame.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift action, enter Child of the shadow stance (Gain concealment if moved at least 10 ft in the round)
Move action, move in front of the desk, and then to a corner (I assume this is at least 10 feet)
Std action, initiate hatchling's flame.  If the entity is in the AOE, DC 15 for (3d6+3)[*11*] fire damage.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Freezing the dwarf looks into the chamber where Ramiro had vanished. *"What was it? What did ye see Ramiro?"* Njal with the dog at his heels plants himself firmly in the doorway. *"Get back here, we'll hold here and see what's occuring."*  He makes sure his shield is tight and the club is held in his fist as watches the big room carefully




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 41/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

Ramiro's instinctive leap to the corner and blasting the air before him with fire didn't seem to reveal anything.

Njal was tense, at the door, his wolf beside him, growling.  He was on alert, dwarven eyes gleaming in the darkness, the light of his spell illuminating the room in a cold blue radiance.  There seemed to be nothing.

Nothing hit him.

It had the force of a blow, cold, colder than any wind he'd trudged into in the mountains, cutting through his tough skin, to bone, to the _soul,_ and he could feel his heart skip a beat, his blood chilling, even as a great, spreading bruise appeared on his midsection as though conjured there...

And still.  There was nothing to be seen.  The gleaming torchlight was still unbroken, no horror appeared...


*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show






*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


Njal takes a negative level and 11 hitpoints' damage.

Initiative Order:
Ramiro
(Something Awful)
Njal/Gromrir
Tonlist

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* complies moving swiftly, shadows trailing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Double move out of the room. (Probably provoking from the thing he cant see)

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

As the cold hits him he calls out in pain. *Ahh, its a cursed thing. Lets be gone and seal this dark wee place.*  he bellows.  As Ramiro leaps out the room Njal, still holding his side now covered in a massive area of pain he holds until Tonlist and Verglas leave the room before he jumps out to slam the door shut




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ill check what a negative level does, Ive forgotten! 

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 30/41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey



Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

Ramiro bolted from the room, though against his expectations his movement was not met by a sudden, chilling touch and the draining of his lifeforce (as seemed to be happening to Njal - the dwarf seemed to have _aged_ even in the quick glance Ramiro had made.

Njal was still snarling for them to get out of the room before his voice cut off - for a moment - again.  Another great blood of blood and bruises appeared on his midsection, and again something awful drained from the dwarf's soul.

Tonlist broke and ran, though she still was calling Njal's name as she fled the room after Ramiro, and Gromrir howled his misery and fear before the wolf, too, ran into the corridor.

Njal straightened, backing toward the door --

-- and again the touch of whatever it was in here lashed across him, leaving no wound but tearing at his heart and soul.  He fought the feeling aside, and grabbed at the door to the chamber, which stood askew in the frame.  It wasn't anywhere near as sturdy as it had been; Njal's fingers brushed across chop marks and his nose filled with the smelled of charred wood from where they'd blasted it down.  It wasn't much of a barrier, but he could at least try to pull it shut in the ancient frame.  He wrestled the door into place, _clunking_ it into place.  The door opened inward, so he'd have to pull on it to secure it--

There was a wordless snarl from beyond the door, and a mighty _tug_ on the wood from inside.  Njal held it.  He had to hold it.
At least a little longer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


We're back around to Ramiro again.

Whatever it is got two attacks on Njal: one on its initiative count, and one on an attack of opportunity.  Both hit.

Njal takes two more negative levels and takes 16 hitpoints in damage.  No one else is hurt.  You're all out in the corridor again.

Njal's holding a half-broken door shut against something on the far side that seems to want to get out, and will likely try again on its turn this round.  It is not assured that the door will remain shut; you did it some significant damage getting in there, and a broken lock isn't much for locking anything beyond being a big old plank of wood.

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal doesn't make it to the door, more bruises and damage appear on his torso and he starts to push the others towards the door even as he can feel the darkness encroaching on his vision from every angle. He stumbles backwards, his fingers brushing the door and the way out before another slash across his back lands home and the cold and darkness overcome him, the light around Ramiro in the doorway slowly vanishing to a pin prick before its fades to dark and there is a loud thump as his head hits the floor and the howl of anguish from Gromnir who freezes beside Njal's owned body. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



With the 16 damage and the 15 from the 3 negative levels he hits -1 Hps
Stabilisation 10% change on (01-10) (1d100)[*70*]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* -1 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*

Seeing Njal slump, Ramiro charges back to the doorway lunging in the moment the door opens.  Blade wreathed in shadow and flame.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action, move to the door.
Switch Action: Initiate Burning Blade
Standard Action: Ready Clinging Shadow strike to attack when the door opens.

Att: (1d20+10)[*19*]
Dmg: (2d6+4)[*14*] + (1d6+4)[*8*] fire

(Has concealment from the stance)

If this hits, DC 14 fort save or get 20% mis chance (I suspect its immune to this)

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

Ignoring the howling of Gromrir and Tonlist shrieking Njal's name, Ramiro threw himself forward to the door, sinking into his instincts, sinking into the training he had been given.  His blade flickered with flame, sending shadows licking along the walls.

It was a terrible thing to see the door moved.  It seemed to dislodge itself from the frame, hurling itself into the darkness of the room beyond.  Something was there.  He knew it.  All his senses screamed it, even if he could not see it.  It gurgled something, and he sensed it was the fire that moved it so; flame, and light, against cold, and darkness.  With all the training the school of Shadow and Flame had taught him, he snapped the _shi'hun_ out into its strike into the dark.

But the shadow here was deep, and he knew even as he reached the end of his strike that he had not connected with whatever it was.

And then came the shadow's counterstroke.

Pain smashed through him, the impact powerful enough that he had a dim instinct a rib had been broken.  His side ached dully with the agony.  And he felt some of the flame at his heart lessen, his lifeforce draining from him as cold, uttermost cold like the frostbite he'd nearly died from weeks ago struck him hard...

Something had galvanised Tonlist.  The bard gave a wheezing sob, and grabbed Njal's form, half-pulling the cold dwarf off the ground and getting his arm around hers.  She began to half-stagger, half-run, back towards the stairwell leading to the door.  Gromrir snarled and barked his sorrow and fear.  "Th' door, swordsage! Le's ge' from here 'fore it kills us all!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ramiro takes 11 hitpoints damage and 1 negative level.

Njal's out, really, so what does Ramiro do now?

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* begins retreating with Tonlist, igniting a flame in his palm, and throwing it behind him blindly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action, flee away from door.
Std Action, initiate Fan the Flames (Not expecting it to hit, but hoping it might make the thing think twice before chasing us further)
Ranged Touch: (1d20+5)[*12*] Dmg (7d6+3)[*23*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Kirillin Manor Grounds, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

The white-hot ball of flame leapt into the darkness from Ramiro's form, lighting the room with awful shadows for a brief second before disappearing again.  And again nothing appeared to be struck by the fire that the young man brought from his soul.

There was another echoing snarl from the door, and Ramiro was sure he could hear something moving.  Whatever it was, it was no ghost, but it was, nonetheless, following.  It wasn't rushing.  There was no hurried noise of pursuit.  Ramiro could feel in his heart that it was there, but ... taking its time.

He knew there was no way they'd get out of the manor before it caught them again.

So did Tonlist.  As they reached the stairwells leading back down to the lobby, she turned.  Turned back to the darkness, away from the seemingly-distant light of the far door.  She had a strange look on her face, among the tears and sheer terror.  She shoved Njal's form at Ramiro.  "_Go!_" she all-but screamed at the young man.

And walked back into the darkness, in the direction they'd come.  Towards whatever was pursuing them.

"_Go!_" she screamed, one more time, as the shadows swallowed her.

And then the _real_ screaming began.  Not of exhortation, but of pain.  Fear.  Death, being purchased so Ramiro could leave with Njal, if he didn't want to die here.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal jerks awake, his body filled with pain and a sense of emptyness and loss from his sapped strength. Stumbling to his feet he see's the others looking terrified and grabs the wand from his belt tapping legs and chest where the horrific scars are. Reeling he stumbles down thestars with Ramiro but as Tonlist stops and runs into the darkness he can only bellow a faint *"Nae Lass.... no.."* before she is gone, too fast for his current weakened state. 

As the screams begin he grabs at Ramiro and pushes the young monk of the flame towards the stais, *"Away lad. Dinnae let her die fer nothing. We must be fleeing his horiffic place."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know (Nature) (1d20+2)[*9*]
Cure light wounds wand x 2 (2d8+2)[*6*]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 1 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* is about to rush back when Njal tugs at him.
He considers Njal's condition, and supports his escape.

Alright.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 6, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Outside the grounds of Kirillin Manor, Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Tonlist's screams echoed after Ramiro and Njal as they staggered down the stairs to the reception area of the manor, and even out of the front door.  Mercifully, they faded and disappeared a few moments later.  And the two of them were not pursued further.

The human and the dwarf staggered back down the long, winding path of the manor's grounds.  A couple of times they glanced back, but the vargouilles that had harassed them earlier didn't seem to want a second go-round, and they were unmolested right down to, and over, the wall that ringed Kirillin Manor's grounds.  Stormrir was still there waiting for them, head bowed, as if sensing that they were coming back with fewer than they'd begun with.  It was only after they'd clambered over the wall once more and stopped that they finally took a moment to rest and consider their appalling situation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Tonlist is dead.  And so is removed from the game.

The most immediate thing are the negative levels you've both taken.  Njal has 3 negative levels, Ramiro 1.  If they're still in place by this time tomorrow - Afternoon, Day 7 - then there's Fort rolls to see if they become permanent, i.e. if your level is reduced by one for each failed save.  This will not wind up killing either of you but will of course knock your levels back down.  If you are unlucky enough to draw a drained level this way, it'll take finding a cleric who can cast _Restoration_ ... and note that there's actually a time limit on that, too: restoration can only remedy a drained level for X number of days after the event, X being the caster level of the person casting _Restoration._  Which means you have about 1 week to find a cleric who can cast fourth level spells, and the longer you go before getting _Restoration_ cast on you, the higher level caster you'll have to find.

The most obvious place to find a cleric of one of the Five Gods would be back at Hardwalker Hall.  At slow pace, that's about four days away; at normal pace, about three days; at fast pace, two days.  These different paces have different implications for perception and your ability to forage on the way, as the front page in the OOC thread describes.

That said, you don't have to go back to the Hall if you don't want to, or not go back right now.  You could recover, take another crack at the Manor, or go wandering in the wilderness.  It's up to you.

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Reaching the wall and slithering over Njal lands in a heap, only Ramiro's and Gromrir's support helping him stand upright. His beard streaked with grey and necrotic black patches scattered over his arms and hands. Breathing deeply he looks at Ramiro sadly, *"Too high a cost laddie. A place o' nighmare. Here let me tend you."* he adds as he pulls out the wand and taps himself and Ramiro a few times.

As he heals for a minute he looks at the horse, *"Ramiro, lets get back tae' the Hall. This place be too much fer the likes of us."* If Ramiro agress he'll mount up and make best speed back to the hall. The food not being a concern with their numbers depleted.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Njal Cure light wands (3d8+3)[*8*]
Ramiro cure light wands (3d8+3)[*12*]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 8 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Agreed.  Perhaps one day we will have the might and equipment to cleanse this place, but not in the near future.
I will join you up there once I begin to flag.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Because Ramiro can ignore difficult terrain and has base move of 30, he probably is about on par with the mount until he gets tired.  He does not want to slow the mount with the extra weight.
He will also make use of the belt of healing, so as to minimize the use of the wand.
Healing Njal first since hes lower (2d8)[*6*]
Healing self (2d8)[*14*]

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 7, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Afternoon, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

The two of them waded through snowdrifts, over minutes, then hours, and through to sunset.  They camped with a wind howling out of the Valley in the lee of another massive hill covered in snow and dirt.  For a mercy, nothing assailed them during the night, and by morning they were on their way once more.  Again the weather was cold; again Njal was able to tough it out and Ramiro likewise with good clothing.  They headed south to the foothills of the great mountains surrounding the Valley, and having reached the tall sentinels, turned west, the range pointing its way towards Hardwalker Hall, another day hence.

Again, nothing assailed them.  They saw a herd of caribou at one point plodding off eastward, but no creatures assaulted them.  The real test was still coming.

Njal knew it and had made such preparations as he could.  The foulness of ... whatever had killed Tonlist ... was leaching into his soul, and by the time the sun began its descent into the afternoon, it would crest, threatening he and the lad's lifeforce, threatening to permanently burn their spirits with the sort of scar that only a cleric of the Five Gods could heal.  He was steeling himself for the challenge the whole morning, and as they crested a  hillock looking west by northwest, felt his heart skip a beat ...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


This is it.  The Fort rolls for loss of negative levels.  What we'll do is this: I'll give the foundation d20 rolls below, and in your response/s you can tell what if any measures the character took to add to those numbers.  It's a Fort DC 20 to beat.

Njal:
(1d20)[*8*]
(1d20)[*16*]
(1d20)[*20*]

Ramiro:
(1d20)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

*Njal*

Njal breathed heavily and was sore for the day. A blessing of _lesser vigour_  further knitting wounds together. The day fairly quiet, Njal having little to say as the echoes of Tonlists screams still echoes in his ears

In the evening as he felt the cold cluthes of death around his heart he fortified his body to resist it before finally nodding to Ramiro. *I dinnae feel great laddie. But I do be needing to connect with the Earth to weather this storm in me body.*

That said his form slowly stiffened and changed, his beard darkening and growing a white stripe. His body lengthens as he drops to all fours and his face contorts into that of a badger. Then he buries into the Earth.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Snowcast bears endurance
Snowcast resistance
Wildshape into a direbadger with Con19

Gives me +7 > +11 then -3 for Neg levels
Final saves 16, 24 and 28

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Sunset, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

They both had nightmares that night; and in the morning both came away with the sense that something vital had been lost from them both ... although nowhere near as much as might have otherwise been the case.  Njal's connection to the earth and the Spirits had mitigated the worst of the damage done.  The winds howled, but again they were unaccosted; and the next morning, packed and trudged on westward through the Valley of the Spear, finally spotting the distant flag of Hardwalker Hall's towers as the sun dropped ahead of them, sending pale yellow rays across the path.  They came wading through the snow, less than they were, some hard lessons learned, and as the sun touched the horizon over the Bay of Seals, they reached the easternmost Gate of Sighs at Hardwalker Hall.  The guard knew them, at least, and they finally left deep snow for the hard, cold cobbles and gravel of the streets within the fortress's walls.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


What do you do now?

First, deduct 2 days' worth of trail rations each and 1 iteration of supplies for both Gromrir and Stormrir.

Njal's efforts cuts the monster's injuries down to one level lost - for both himself and Ramiro.  As such, until you can find some way of restoring that lost level, you're both at level 4 in your classes.

It's now sunset, meaning there might be a couple of stores open, or maybe a templar of the Five Gods somewhere to be found inside the city walls.  Another alternative might be to check in at Hardwalker Hall and see how Lyssa and her father Rowan are doing.  Alternatively you could just head to your house and take a long rest overnight.  Comes down to what you want to do.

Also - I will be setting up a recruitment thread in the next day or two.  Figured now might be a good time since we may well end up in a slight drop in posting until DrK's back.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
To Njal:
Lets see if the gods can help us.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ramiro is in favor of going to the temple of the 5 gods, to see what can be done.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal had been quiet on the walk back. His face pale and drawn and haggard under the heavy furs and beard from the ordeal. As he saw the gates of the Hold he clapped Ramiro on the shoulder *"Well at least we've made it back then lad. We lost much but we back now eh?*
As he slides off Stromrir's back and starts leading the massive horse thoughr the streets he nods at Ramiro's suggestion. *"Aye, the Temple. I still feel a lack in me soul. A piece missing from whatever that beast be."* Then in a harder tone, *"When we are stronger, when we have learned more we'll go back there and avenge poor Tonlist"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Njal Cure light wands [roll0]
Ramiro cure light wands [roll1]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 8 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Valley of the Spear
Twilight, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

_Here my song turns
To four part harmony!
For such is all life
It sings as one
And each part of the song
As bright as the other
Like gold, gems, blood, and ale
On the great drake's hoard!_


*Njal and Ramiro*

The journey west from the Gate of Sighs up the Hall's cobbled roads somehow did not seem as cold as the journey over the hills and out of the Valley.  Perhaps it was the fortress's protective walls, or perhaps just the sight of living people again.  The Hall was settling in for the night, certainly; lanterns trimmed with whale oil shone from doors and windows shuttered like narrowed eyelids; candles from guides on the roads; here and there, a glimpse of a fireplace, accompanied by the _chlong_ of a hand across the strings of a lute.

The Temple of the Father stood at the bottom of the great mountain that housed Hardwalker Hall itself, a long hall facing north-outh, high-arched in the roofline with two little towers protruding from it.  Its great doors, thick and braced with iron, were still open, and choirs of candles still gleamed and flickered within, left by petitioners.  On entry the normal tradition was apparent; though called the Temple of the Father, so named for the god seen as the patron of the settlement and the dominant god worshipped, the Temple contained small altars to the other four gods as well, at different parts of the great central hall: to the Father's right, the Mother; to his left, the Firekeeper; and closest to the entrance, the Wild Man to the left and the Exile to the right.  The floor had been tiled in black and white, interlocking tiles creating a geometric pattern below.

There weren't many people here, perhaps a few farmers lighting devotional candles and leaving a steel piece as donation.  Insofar as the Father's Templars held services, they were usually during daylight, though it wouldn't be long before the doors to the temple were closed.

But getting there, they ran into a problem: no sign of an actual Templar.  No rough-spun white robe in sight.  Instead, the only person vaguely like a cleric they saw was a tall, pale, rake-thin human barely out of his teens with rough-cut blonde hair.  He was wearing a rough brown habit secured with a simple hemp belt.  He had no weapon other than the simple hay broom which was being used to assault the dust in one corner.  But he did have the pale grey scarf, which was the symbol of the Father's church - worn by novitiates, before they'd taken their final vows.  He had the sort of smile that seemed to have difficulty coming out of its grave.

It had particular difficulty rising when they asked (naturally) where a cleric could be found.  Indeed it looked like the young man was gritting his teeth.  "Not here," he said.  "Unless it's matter of life and limb, if you're looking for Fallschelder, come back tomorrow.  _Late_ tomorrow morning, if not close on afternoon.  What do you want?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Kaelen Frost-Eater*

Kaelen reached Hardwalker Hall by the North Gate at nightfall, and it was apparent enough to her that this was the rich quarter.  She had come in as a tagalong on a late-running merchant convoy from Kynsi, of course; the dwarven porters had pushed their great deerbeasts hard, their long white fur waving in self-generated wind as the convoy hurried to reach the gates.  But now they were inside, and she had a vantage point as the convoy trudged up the main street between stone buildings with slate rooftops, heedless of tired farmers, crafters and hunters as they moved back to their homes.  The convoy halted in something of a great town square, and the dwarves respectfully bid her farewell as they alighted and began the process of beginning to unload by twilight.  The city was awash with the smells of all cities: smoke, meat, dung, leather, steel, and a dozen besides, all pooling in their shelter behind the great walls.

Eventually, while looking around, it began to occur to Kaelen that she'd likely have to look for food and shelter in here somewhere.  Some wandering in the area might do just that with reasonable odds of success, given the size of Hardwalker Hall and its organisation had been proven true on what she'd learned so far.  There might be a Temple here that could take travellers ... or, perhaps, a Mother-house, as they called the orphanages in this part of the world, run by the Mother, one of which she had been raised in herself.  It would take queries, it was clear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So ... what do you do? Food and shelter are a thing, as said.



*Etti Birchlegs*

Etti came through the Gate of Sighs actually about half an hour after Njal and Ramiro, though he could not have known it.  That was his way; from what he had heard, the seaway to Hardwalker Hall was blocked, so, after a long, long journey along the southern shore of the Bay of Seals, living on unlucky fish and unluckier rare ice crabs in the rocks, sleeping half in the open with Flitterpip chittering his annoyance at the less than salubrious surrounds, they had finally reached Hardwalker Hall.  Not often that sole halflings in the world came walking out of the wilds rather than being carried in, and rarer still that he came in looking more or less intact, but the guards didn't raise much more than an eyebrow at his look and demeanour, and Etti passed into the fortress with candlelight rising and the sun just a red glow over the Bay of Seals, westward.  The city's lights and buildings were silhouetted against the darkness, and he could feel the change in his bones as he stepped across the threshold from wild lands to those under the full sway of Father, Mother, and Firekeeper ... but he also knew that cities could be as much a wilderness as the deepest, savage taiga forest.

Eventually, it occurred to him he'd need to likely observe local customs and find food and shelter rather than hunt it down or lie down in a street somewhere.  Some looking around might help him on that score.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, as said, food and shelter are the likeliest needs you've got, what do you do?



*Gerlin Kaisa*

For a moment we should pause to reflect that perhaps the only person crazier than a fisherman in a small boat willing to run a blockade of a port conducted by wild creatures occupying Ryhavalas Island which controls the approaches to Hardwalker Hall, would be someone crazy enough to travel with him.  Which is how we meet Gerlin Kaisa.

She bid farewell to Bruhl, the fiftysomething fisherman who had a superbly-maintained fishing boat that he'd sailed through shoals and shadows through from Majakka all the way to Hardwalker Hall by the southern channel by the Island, and started up to the citadel through the Fish Gate.  It certainly smelled like its name, even though the fish market was finished up for the day and the merchants and fishers alike were trudging back to their homes.  This part of the city felt like the dirtiest part of town, certainly; coming through the gates she could tell the guards here were as much on punishment as on duty, and there was the normal reek of tanners from further up the streets to her right.  But there were signs of money here, too: women in fine but functional robes which indicated they earned it rather than were Kindled to it; the glint of gold on some hands with the sunset and candles.  Her Illumian sigils got a frowning face from one of the guards, but the fortress was not at war and they allowed her through to get her first glimpse at what was the last finger of civilisation for several hundred leagues here.

And eventually it occurred to her she'd have to find something to eat and somewhere to sleep.  Looking around would likely allow her to do just that.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As said, food and shelter are key needs, what do you do?

----------


## Metastachydium

It could have been worse, of course. There could have been a gate toll. Or they could have stopped her. Gerlin doggedly refused to even notice the atrocious smell (although her stomach seemed to believe it was definitely there) and managed to do an _adequate_ job of explaining the suspicious looks away: this was a difficult place of difficult people; the guards were, if anything, wise to finding the unusual Well, unusual. Worthy a look. It was their job. And yet, this wasn't the most promising of all possible starts. But this was a safe place nonetheless; she could tell the guards were seeing to that and in safe places, she should expect the living to value the living. She'd be fine.

Ambling northwards, gently pulling Mule along she tried to take stock of her current predicament. Hardwalker Hall was safely reached, and now she knows the sea route's not the same as it used to be. There's always a road, of course; Hylkeiden wasn't the whole world, or, for that matter, all of Highmark. She'd have to be smart about it, but that was hardly knew. If she could get to Joen Suu How far away was that, again? She should have brought a map. *I should have bought a map.* she told Mule for added emphasis. And a map of Hardwalker Hall, perhaps. Maybe an atlas. She really didn't expect to end up here, but that was ultimately a blessing. It's not like she could resupply properly in Järven Talo or some homestead by the road. 

That thought gave her enough of a pause to make her stop for a second and instinctively reach onto the pouch on her belt. The coins inside didn't miraculously begin to multiply since she last checked. That's another thing to take care of sooner than later. And she would, she was sure. She wasn't her parents' deep pockets. That nor did she have those would only serve to prove that much. Assuming, of course, she figured out how to proceed here before the last of the doors would get shut and locked for the night. Tugging at her braid with her right, she looked around, for a landmark or friendly face.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Alright, let's see if Gerlin can recall anything useful about the place:
Knowledge (local): (1d20+6)[*17*];
Knowledge (religion): (1d20+10)[*14*];
Bardic Knowledge: (1d20+10)[*19*]; and
Clerical Lore: (1d20+8)[*18*] to recall places of worship, cheap abodes for pilgrims, people or organizations she could turn to and the like.

----------


## Cygnia

*"May the Mother protect your path and fill your purses..."* Kaelan had said in thanks to the dwarven merchants who had generously let her come with them to Hardwalker Hall.  She took a moment to acclimate herself to the area she found herself in, not wanting her senses overwhelmed by everything.  Kaelan hoped that this more well-off quarter might mean that any inns or taverns would be open later as well.

True, she could perhaps find refuge in a Mother-house.  But, given the later hour, she felt it would look bad to intrude at this time.  No, best to sup and sleep at an inn if at all possible and hear what tidings and news the winds of gossip would bring in in the meantime.

With a smile and making sure her holy symbol was in view, Kaelan approached a few on the street to ask where the nearest inn might be...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Taking 20 on Diplomacy for 27 
(1d20+9)[*22*] Lore (if needed)
(1d20+7)[*11*] Know: Local (if needed)


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Kaelan Frost-Eater*
F LG Human Cloistered Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 31/31, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 4, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Sling (20)*  +5 (1d4-2, x2)
*  MW Sickle*  +1 (1d6-2, x2)
*Least Crystal of Energy Assault: Acid MW Light Crossbow (40)*  +5 (1d8(+1 acid), 19-20x2)
*Least Crystal of Adaptation MW Studded Leather*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 15
*Condition* Endure Elements (from Least Crystal of Adaptation)

Cold Endurance: You can exist comfortably in conditions between 0° F and 90° F without having to make Fortitude saves (as described in Cold Dangers, FB page 8). You also gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against cold effects. Cold Endurance doesn't provide any level of resistance to cold damage.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal lays a hand on gromnir's collar as the husky bristles sensing the man's rudeness. Njal himself is weary, bone weary and looks at the man with anger. *"Listen sonny. We have seen death itself, we come wrapped in the shroud of it and need the help from yer bloody priest. Where is the Mother's welcome here eh?"* Trying to control himself he will shake his head and look at Ramiro, *"If the priest no be here we can return in the 'morrow. We should still have our shack waiting fer us. But probably with that damned hole in the rood after the guild where so hostil to helping us."* 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Njal Cure light wands [roll0]
Ramiro cure light wands [roll1]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 8 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Friend Njal, we should be more respectful to those we ask for aid, regardless of their rudeness.

Turning to the acolyte:
This IS a matter of limb.  The forgotten ones have stolen our essence, and I understand there is a small period of time where it may be restored to us.  We can return on the morrow, but I would appreciate if you alerted Fallschelder tonight, in case there are special preparations that are needed.

Turning back to Njal
Let us return home, so that we can rest and mourn.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Twilight, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*


*Njal and Ramiro*

_Temple of the Father_

The novitiate gritted his teeth again.  "If you're headed anywhere in the general direction of the Drunken Snowflake, you'll likely alert Fallschelder faster than I could.  He's likely into his third tankard already.  Partaking of the 'Mother's Milk', or so he calls it.  If it's really that urgent, I'd look for him there."  The young man pushed a clod of dirt out of the way with perhaps more force than was strictly needed for a sweeping, sighed, but looked back at them again.  "The forgotten ones ... you mean Forsaken? Something drank of your life force? Both of you?"  He glanced around at the silent racks of lit candles, dancing their light in an unseen breeze.  "What, ah ... what is it you're needing, some form of restoration of life force?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

There's something odd about the young man asking what you need; normally novitiates don't seem to have a lot of power in offering clerical services and usually don't have a lot of strength with the five gods themselves.

As for the Drunken Snowflake, it's by reputation the most popular if not the biggest inn/tavern in Hardwalker Hall.  Not that far from here if you want to go looking for Fallschelder there.




*Kaelen Frost-Eater*

_A Market Square_

Although the dwarves' merchant caravan had arrived on twilight, it quickly became a hub of activity as smaller traders and shop owners appeared as though by magic to begin exchanging coin for the various commodities the dwarves had come in with.  Kaelen didn't have to go far to find someone to talk to.

The someone she ran into was a human woman named Rhodil Stormsdottir.  She was about half a foot shorter than even Kaelen's not-towering frame, stocky and powerful; Kaelen guessed her to be in her mid-twenties, and she had pale skin with almost-white, long hair kept in dozens of exquisite braids.  She was wearing well-worn mail armour with a heavy hammer looped over one shoulder.  A small, simple bronze ring hanging on a leather thong around her neck identified her as a member of the Blades Guild, a body that had small chapters across Hylkeiden, including here at Hardwalker Hall; it was some mix of mercenary band and family group, a sort of locationless clan with a little more status than the average _domobezh_ adventurer had.  She had a rigid, soldier's posture and didn't seem to be relaxing.

Rhodil was initially startled when Kaelen approached her, but the bladeswoman sized her up as a cleric of the Mother and came off her guard - a little.  Rhodil kept looking up and down the unloading caravan as they talked - as if she was waiting for something or looking for someone in the flickering torchlight of the porters and dealers - but she answered Kaelen's inquiries politely enough:
"Well, it's like any town, isn't it? Four out of five inns are dives and the fifth's good but expensive enough to make you call 'shattered chains' when the bill comes.  Here, that'd be the Drunken Snowflake - biggest inn within the walls.  Good meals, not much lice in the beds.  My guild's paid to supply its security, it's not like anyone'll go kicking down the walls some dark hour and take your money off you.  Least not that way."

"Still, if it's something a bit cheaper you're after, you could try Adriga's -- it's a bed and breakfast down Gatekeeper's Alley, ask your way around the south wall, they'll direct you right to it.  I stay there myself.  Not the most comfortable of beds, but the food's good and the rabble don't waylay people there - not sure who she pays to keep trouble out, but nobody's tried to rip her off for a long time now."

"The Snowflake's just down the street there, and there's other flophouses, but none I'd recommend to a woman of the Mother."

It also occurred to Kaelen that there was another option, something she'd heard back on the road from Majakka: that clerics of the Mother were traditionally offered a place to sleep in the fortress itself if they could establish their need and no other place was feasibly available.  It was an old, old tradition at the Hall and required a direct discussion with a scion of the Hardwalker clan, but tradition was as old and telling as blood in this part of the world.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?




*Gerlin Kaisa*

_A fish-smelling part of town

_Gerlin took a moment to try to recall what she knew about this place.  It wasn't like people hadn't heard of Hardwalker Hall, after all; plenty of bards had found the idea of a great fortress standing both before the rebellion and after people returned from the Archipelago sweetly romantic.  And it was something of a military hub in the whole region.  To say nothing of the storied defence of the fortress ahead of the lifting of the siege by the Pilgrimage, about thirty years back.

There were, however, more prosaic and perhaps practical features to the place that she had heard of.

There was the Drunken Snowflake, most prosperous inn in the city walls, and if Gerlin remembered right, it also served as a hub of performance for those bards or entertainers who wanted to try their luck with the local population.

If she remembered right, there was also the Littlebird Room, a small theatre gods preserve them all, over close to the fortress itself.  She'd heard they sometimes allowed actors and players to bunk down there.

There'd doubtless be other inns and flophouses around if she asked around.

There was the Temple of the Father, which likely also served as the temple of the other four gods as well.  She had heard of Fallschelder, the local head of the faith and who was most likely the source of information for where to find leads on ... knowledge, of all kinds.  The Father's clerics were rather like that.  Likely there was at least a shrine to the Wild Man within those walls, too, though people of her faith didn't ordinarily run actual shelters or guesthouses inside city walls; the closest thing to that might have been a Mother-house, whose emphasis was more on orphans and the terminally ill.  One possibility there might have been to look into whether Dawngleam Forge, the well-renowned blacksmith of the city, was actually a cleric or priest of the Firekeeper - sometimes they had berths for visiting smiths.

It occurred to Gerlin that she _did_ actually know someone in this town after all.  Or she was fairly sure of it.  Oiva "Stonefist" Shoreborn, the mountain who had taught her the art of the Red Hand, had a brother - Talvo, who (according to Oiva, anyway) was as thin and not-impressive-looking as Oiva had been wide and high.  Talvo, so her mentor had said, had been nicknamed 'Icedeep' when they were young ... mainly because he _was_ thin like Alkukevaasta ice, you never knew what his depth actually was, and he was exceedingly dangerous, preferring thin, delicate weapons to Oiva's rather more ... _direct_ style.

Talvo, so Oiva had said, had gotten so bored with the Chalician life that he'd forsworn the family and gone not _domobezh_ but sworn to the Blades Guild, that loose affiliation of warriors and sellswords who could be found through many Hylkeiden lands (and beyond) and whose job was mainly to get paid for fighting and see to guildmembers' families in some small ways when they didn't come home.  Talvo had relocated to Hardwalker Hall, where the Guild was established long enough (and wealthy enough) to have its own guildhouse, standing quite apart from the great guild hall that covered most of the other cartels, er, _trade brotherhoods_ that regulated industry inside the city walls.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Would you like to know more?

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin's right remained lingering half-raised as she went through her options, or, at any rate the options she was aware of. The Snowflake didn't sound like a place sized for her currently somewhat depleted funds and for all of old Greybeard's efforts, she always leaned more into the aspect of the lorekeeper than that of the performer so far as her bardic training was concerned. The temple she would have to visit, if only to honour the shrines; but this wasn't the right our for that.

Her face only lit up truly when Master Oiva's rumbling voice seeped from memory into her train of thought. Talvo. Of course. Talvo of the Blades, as much an outsider as herself, or almost as much, born of Chalice, vassal to no lord. Oiva spoke with a respect, of sorts, about him; his brother, she was confident, was going to lend a keen ear to news from back home. Abruptly, she turned around to begin tracking her footsteps back towards the gate, and fast enough to make Mule grumpy. *Oh, come on!* she grinned at the half-horse, patiently pulling them forward with both hands. *We are going to a warm place. You'll like it.* she added. Assuming, of course, that she could find the guildhouse. Although that shouldn't be an issue, she figured. She would take the road that runs along the southern wall, and jut north. And should the need arise, the Hall's defenses were well-manned. There must be guards to point her towards the right direction, even if the townsfolk was to hole up for some sleep within their homes.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal pauses and looks at the young initiate. *"Sorry wee fella'. Its has been a trying few days. We've lost our friends and part of 'me soul."* Taking a seat on a pew for a few intakes of breath. *"But aye, ye be right. Some beast, some creature o' power we couldnae' see sucked out our life force and clawed us badly."* He lifted his vest slightly to show the recently healed scars. *"Aye, we need something to restore our life's vitaility. Can ye' be doing something to help or shall we be heading down tae the pub?"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Njal Cure light wands [roll0]
Ramiro cure light wands [roll1]

*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 8 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Cygnia

The need *was* there -- but until Kaelan verified that that was no room at the Snowflake, it would not be feasible to ask for refuge at the fortress itself.  Indeed, she would try her luck at the Mother-house first if it came to that.

But she thanked the Blades guildswoman with a smile for her information, then confirmed the directions to the Drunken Snowflake before heading off. 

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Kaelan Frost-Eater*
F LG Human Cloistered Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 31/31, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 4, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Sling (20)*  +5 (1d4-2, x2)
*  MW Sickle*  +1 (1d6-2, x2)
*Least Crystal of Energy Assault: Acid MW Light Crossbow (40)*  +5 (1d8(+1 acid), 19-20x2)
*Least Crystal of Adaptation MW Studded Leather*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 15
*Condition* Endure Elements (from Least Crystal of Adaptation)

Cold Endurance: You can exist comfortably in conditions between 0° F and 90° F without having to make Fortitude saves (as described in Cold Dangers, FB page 8). You also gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against cold effects. Cold Endurance doesn't provide any level of resistance to cold damage.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Twilight, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*


*Njal and Ramiro*

_The Temple of the Father_

The novitiate looked around one more time; the temple was quiet except for a couple of farmers over in the front rows, heads bowed quietly in prayer.  He looked back at the dwarf and the swordsage, seeming to weigh them up again.  Coming to some sort of decision, he set his broom to one side and leaned in close with them.  "I might be able to.  Fallschelder'll charge you hard for the sort of magic you're talking about.  He has to stay in his cups and he has to contribute to the taxes like everyone else.  But I can ... get access to ... a staff he's got here, in the back of the temple.  It's an old, battered thing, been here for years.  I don't know how to perform the ritual to use it, but I've read enough about how the things work - and if you can find another cleric of some kind, they can likely bring forth its power.  It doesn't have much left to it - I think it has three, maybe four drops of its former strength - but 750 gold, and it's yours.  And I know that's cheaper than you'd get for that many scrolls or what Fallschelder would charge you."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Kaelen Frost-Easter*

_Heading to the Drunken Snowflake_

She was on her way down the Street of Stone, with the Drunken Snowflake off in the distance, when she saw them.

Their smocks were as grey as the stone and buildings around them.  It seemed somewhat strange that people were walking past them without looking at them, but that could have just as easily been the shadows of twilight and the fact the nearest lanterns weren't penetrating to that corner of the alley.  From this distance, they looked to be maybe ten years old - the boy - and eight years old - the girl.  They had grimy faces, dark hair, and blue eyes that looked out of the alleyway with that look of bravery mixed with fear that all children seemed to have.  There didn't seem to be any adults with them, or at least not tending right to them.

But at the same time, perhaps they had an adult around.  Perhaps there was someone from a Mother-house nearby.  Not every child in the middle of nowhere was Kaelen's concern, especially now that she had needs and concerns of her own...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Gerlin Kaisa*

_Blades Guildhouse_

The experience of walking from the Fish Gate up to the east side of Hardwalker Hall was a distinct shift in smell, at least.  And a shift in money and business, too.  There were more crafters' shopfronts and minor smithies as she wandered up the streets, directed by a succession of pointed fingers (and hesitant responses, when some of them spotted the sigils circling her head.)

Ahead, though, lay what she had been told was the Blades' Guildhouse.  It was a large, two-storey structure, in red brick with no-nonsense white stone cornicework.  It had a fairly-solid-looking centre and two wings which had more the look of residential premises.  It didn't have much of the look of a fighting pit, at least from the outside, nor like an armoury.  And neither were there guards set outside ... but then if the Blade Guild's reputation was deserved, it usually wasn't getting _into_ one of their guildhouses unannounced that was hard, it was getting out with all four limbs.  Or head.

There was something of an oddity, though, since a goodish proportion of the ground nearby the hall was occupied by nothing but a wide, rough-cut pyramid of some sort of obsidian.  It seemed to be part of the town; there didn't seem to be any concern about this odd monolith's presence right there, but it didn't fit with the surroundings either.

"Copper for your fortunes," came a voice from her right.  A hunchbacked old human woman with a beautiful blue scarf was sitting on a stool by a storefront; a leatherworker was closing up his doors, sending annoyed glances in the old woman's direction, but he didn't seem to be chasing her away.  The woman was addressing Gerlin, a hand out, the other gnarled hand clutching what seemed a palm-sized pouch made of sackcloth.  "Last copper of the day, kind one," she amplified.  "Twilight fortunes are best, most worthy.  'Tis the Exile's moment.  A copper for your future?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Cygnia

Kaelan bit down on the instinct to immediately approach the children.  Before she left Majakka, her superior insisted on warning her about Things To Watch Out For when she came to the larger settlements.

One of those warnings was about thieves.  Not just the obvious thugs and cutthroats, but how some of the more canny ones liked to tug on the heartstrings of their prospective victims.  Like faking injuries...

...or exploiting children to do their dirty work.

Kaelan took a few heartbeats to observe the children then.  Either way, if they were being exploited or not, she was honor-bound to get them away safely whether they liked it or not.  No child deserved to be out in the elements on a night like this.  But Kaelan had to make sure she wasn't walking into a trap...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Taking 20 on Sense Motive (Hunch) and Spot to determine if there's anything off about this situation...


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Kaelan Frost-Eater*
F LG Human Cloistered Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 31/31, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 4, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Sling (20)*  +5 (1d4-2, x2)
*  MW Sickle*  +1 (1d6-2, x2)
*Least Crystal of Energy Assault: Acid MW Light Crossbow (40)*  +5 (1d8(+1 acid), 19-20x2)
*Least Crystal of Adaptation MW Studded Leather*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 15
*Condition* Endure Elements (from Least Crystal of Adaptation)

Cold Endurance: You can exist comfortably in conditions between 0° F and 90° F without having to make Fortitude saves (as described in Cold Dangers, FB page 8). You also gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against cold effects. Cold Endurance doesn't provide any level of resistance to cold damage.

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin took her time staring at the pyramid and the guildhouse alike. The latter, at least, seemed inviting enough  perhaps not so much for Mule, but she would take care of that when the need arises. She was in no hurry. A visit seemed already borderline inappropriate; it would be no less so a little while later, but nor would it be much more impolite. With a brief shake of her head, she spinned around to crouch down opposite the old woman, offering her a cordial smile. *There should be no bad blood between brothers.* she said simply, depositing a little Island-minted disk of metal in the fortune teller's waiting palm. *You carry the Exile's blessing?* she asked, leaning slightly forward, sneaking a side peek at the scarf (wherever could that be from, she wondered; the colour would go well with her own mail).

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Deducting a copper piece from Gerlin's meager funds!

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Twilight, 1537
_
*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*


*Kaelen Frost-Easter*

_Heading to the Drunken Snowflake_

Kaelen applied her senses and instincts to the situation, and found something reassuring and something even more puzzling.

The first was that it didn't _seem_ the children were being looked after or used as bait or cats-paws.  Children of that age usually had to have their handlers close by, and after a slow, casual scan of the street and the buildings nearby, she couldn't detect anyone paying any more attention than usual to them.  Indeed - like many children, and especially many beggar children - they seemed practically invisible to most of the people walking by.  Although that, too, was understandable.  Some of them appeared to be simple crafters, trudging home or to an inn after a long day's work, and she spotted a little knot of about six worried-looking peasants  making quickly in the direction of the nearest gate, the one she'd come through.   Peasants who came in to work the city but didn't have homes within the walls often had shelters somewhere in walking distance of the city walls.  That six were leaving their departure very late to risk walking home in the dark, even close to the gates.

The other thing was that the children weren't beggars, exactly.  They didn't seem to be too keen to actually talk to any of the adults passing by, which was rather inconsistent with the normal behaviour of beggars.  And they didn't have the thin, drawn, near-starving look of beggars, either - no, these two seemed to be rather decently fed, or at least they didn't have the hollowed-out eyes or stick-thin limbs of beggar children either.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Gerlin Kaisa*

_Blades Guildhouse_

"Who can say, lighted one?"  _Lighted one_ was a common enough nickname for illumians, and not too original given it derived straight from the sigils that drifted around their heads.  "Old Mersil only knows her words sometimes echo into the days to come and bring people back to her with eyes wide.  She's been this way since she was younger than thee, and she bathed in th' pool tha' th' druids held sacred.  But th' Exile she bows to, for 'e has a smile she knows."  Her grin had several teeth missing, and were clearly visible as she peered at the coin Gerlin had handed her.  "Long way ye've come, long as this copper! But still longer ye've got t' go.  Ah!"  The old woman shook her head in mock-frustration.  "Old Mersil's tongue escapes her teeth wi' age.  But given ye have, and so shall she."

The Island coin disappeared into a sleeve, and from the little sackcloth pouch tumbled a set of tiny, polished bird bones.  Mersil emptied the pouch onto the back of her hand, and then with surprisingly speed for her age, flipped the bones into the air and caught them again with the same hand, casting them onto the ground before her.  She peered at them for a long moment.  Her face shifted from genial to grave, but she then shook her head and sighed.  She turned to Gerlin again, peering with a keen eye at her.  "Old Mersil has words for ye, and take them as ye will.  Ye'll regret what ye do this night, and ye'll have a long time to do so.  Riches ye'll find, and pain, and one mixed with th' other.  Old Mersil only says this else: watch fer a woman of ice, a man of fire, and two who are no men at all."  The old woman seemed to sag as though she'd had some sort of physical exertion, though she quickly looked up and smiled again at Gerlin one last time.  "Telling's over, lighted one."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin straightened somewhat and narrowed her eyes once Old Mersil delivered her prophecy. The process itself and the old lady's explanation of her powers were nothing short of intriguing (she would have to look into lore on that pool, time permitting), but the words themselves were _Ominous_. She made a curious face. She wasn't really after riches. Well, she _did_ have need of some more coin, for the moment, but not _riches_ per se. And then there was pain. She absolutely didn't need that in her life. Still, her gaze returned to the soothsayer, as did the warm smile onto her face. Whatever were to happen, Old Mersil wasn't to blame for it. Perhaps she spoke true words of wisdom god-granted; and then, Gerlin herself gained valuable insight. Perhaps she were an imposter after all; but caution would serve Gerlin well all the same and she was up for a pleasant surprise. *Thank you, Old Mersil.* she said with a nod, rising to her feet. *Have a good warm night, and a good day with the morning.* she added, taking a step backwards, before turning around to lead Mule on towards the guildhouse. _She may yet come to regret this._ But then, fate was a strange thing. And a hard thing to dodge too. She shrugged lightly, without even noticing she did so. And on she walked.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


A few passive checks to see if she knows the polite way to address Blades Guild folks at an unreasonable late hour:
Knowledge (local): (1d20+6)[*13*]
Bardic Knowledge: (1d20+10)[*25*]
Clerical Lore: (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## Cygnia

Kaelan nodded to herself.  Her vows to the Mother would not let her leave for the Snowflake until she made sure the children were indeed safe and all right. Carefully, she strode over to the alleyway.

*"Hello, young ones,"* she began politely, again letting her holy symbol be seen.  She dropped to a knee so as not to tower over them.  *"If I may ask, where are your parents or guardians this night?  Is everything well?"*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Kaelan Frost-Eater*
F LG Human Cloistered Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 31/31, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 4, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Sling (20)*  +5 (1d4-2, x2)
*  MW Sickle*  +1 (1d6-2, x2)
*Least Crystal of Energy Assault: Acid MW Light Crossbow (40)*  +5 (1d8(+1 acid), 19-20x2)
*Least Crystal of Adaptation MW Studded Leather*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 15
*Condition* Endure Elements (from Least Crystal of Adaptation)

Cold Endurance: You can exist comfortably in conditions between 0° F and 90° F without having to make Fortitude saves (as described in Cold Dangers, FB page 8). You also gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against cold effects. Cold Endurance doesn't provide any level of resistance to cold damage.

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda* (hands over 750)
We will take it, thanks.

(Gives a minute of Prayer to the Firekeeper and the Exile)

(Leaves the temple)

To Njal:
Lets see if we can find a priest with the needed knowledge, that is not DRUNK.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Twilight, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*


*Njal and Ramiro*

_Temple of the Father_

The young novitiate produced the staff from a back room in the temple.  The staff itself was about five to six feet long, made of a pale white wood that Njal recognised as _attermandas,_ a wood shaped and drawn from the slain forms of the predatorial plants known colloquially as 'assassin vines'.  Assassin Vines were near-extinct across the world now; few had survived the sudden change in temperature when the world was whitened, and on the Archipelago the press of human civilisation had all but eliminated them in the temperate climates as well.  Interestingly, though, Njal could tell from the particular shape of the wood's swirling grain that _this_ staff hadn't been produced all that long ago ... which didn't fit with the near-extinction of the species.

As for the novitiate, he took the bag of gold Ramiro provided with trembling hands, tying it to his belt.  Then, with a grin that belied the angry eyes and brows of his face, he took the broom he'd been using, broke it over his knee with one great swing.  "Thank you," he said.  "Now I can go and get my sister and we can leave this cursed land."  And he began to stride out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Kaelen Frost-Eater*

_Heading to the Drunken Snowflake_

The children shrank back from her when she first approached them, but when they saw her holy symbol seemed to calm.  Which suggested that they at least had some education to know the Mother's sigil.
"No," said the older one.  The girl glanced around again.  "We got away from bad men.  We're really hungry.  The bad men might be looking for us.  Can you take us home? We live in Luhanja..."

Kaelen knew enough about Hardwalker Hall and its immediate surrounds to recognise the word.  'Luhanja' was the name of a small settlement - barely the rough size of a hamlet - one of many which the Hardwalkers protected.  It lay some miles south of the city.  Like most large towns, much of Hardwalker Hall's supplies and goods came from the small, isolated holdings and steadings that peppered the landscape in a twenty mile radius of here.  Luhanja was one of them, maybe held in fief by some minor vassal to Lord Rowan Hardwalker.  Either way, it was a bit of a hike, though Kaelen would have to ask around for more information abefore striking out for the place without directions - if she was minded to take that responsibility on.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Gerlin Kaisa*

_Blades Guildhouse_

It seemed that Gerlin's luck was still with her.  The guildhouse - so the doormen told her - was on the verge of closing for the night, but since she was polite, not immediately apparent as a threat, and had curious sigils drifting around her head, the stocky journeyman guildsman who met her rubbed the bronze ring hanging on its leather thong around his throat and took her up to Talvo's chambers.  The guildhouse had more the look of a hotel, at least those parts of it she saw on that first entry - although she could hear the ring of steel and the sound of feet scraping on sand somewhere down another corridor.  But the journeyman guildsman didn't seem worried about the noise of combat, so neither did she.

Indeed the ease with which she'd gotten into the place was puzzling, at least until one entertained the thought that getting _into_ a large building full of heavily armed mercenaries wasn't the hard part, it was getting out with all limbs intact that was.

She met Talvo in a sitting room.  Illuminated by an array of long candles, it had fur rugs from several large wolves from the look of it, a preponderance of steel weaponry on the walls, and a curiously large array of stone sculptures running the gamut from realistic to almost impressionistic.  One statue, a green-grey stone polished to look as if it were some sort of curling wave, Gerlin was fairly positive was actually elven in origin ... insofar as she could guess.  The slavemasters' art forms, of which there were few surviving pieces, were something almost alien to even the illumians, who arguably had been closest to their masters.

Talvo proved as thin and lean-looking as he was reputed to be, and while the white hair likely had a few strands that were clearly those of age, he had the same penetrating gaze that Oiva had, and his body had the dangerous combination of lean and wiry that indicated he could use the thin blade belted at his hip.  He wore a simple black tunic embroidered in curling gold rope at the edges, with the Guild's bronze ring on its thong around his neck.  He paced into the room with hands behind his back, standing evenly with his feet shoulders-width apart more than arms-length away from her.
"You would be Gerlin Kaisa, I take it," said Talvo.  A quiet, mild voice, again a contrast to Oiva's more direct form of address.  It seemed all the brothers had in common was their eyes.  "And what business do you have with the Guild of Blades, Gerlin Kaisa?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin did not expect to leave the guildhouse in more than one piece; the journeyman was decidedly less than threatening and it took her no effort to stay equally pleasant and thank him profusely for the assistance rendered. Still, as she was about to drift closer to that one statue so ominously _Elven_ in style to be surprised by the just as ominously calm host as he entered the room, she had the shadow of a second thought surface in her mind for a moment.

But the moment passed, and the illumian straightened herself, her best smile spreading out on her thin face. *Greetings, sir; a pleasure to meet you.* she said, the brief bow of her head doubling as a nod confirming her identity, before she would take a better look at him. *You really don't look anything like him.* she spoke up again cheerily, almost as if she were suppressing a chuckle. Her body began to shift back somewhat, into a wider stance, and she stuck her chest out, raising her right up, bending the elbow, all the way to _nearly_ behind her head, as if stretching. _Open up to the foe; invite them to strike. Raise and twist the arm; raise and twist the blade: lend it strength and weight._ Just as Stonefist taught her. *But those are Master Oiva's eyes. I came to see you.* she continued, relinquishing the stance and crossing her legs. *Nice collection, by the way.* she motioned towards the statues with a finger, to then clasp her hands behind her back, as if mimicking Talvo  and to resume smiling.

----------


## Cygnia

Kaelan's heart broke at the hunger in the children's faces.

*"'Twould be too dangerous to leave the walls and travel at night, little one.  But food and board, that I can provide.  Come with me to the inn.  I'll get us supper and a room for the night -- and you can tell me more about these men and what happened.   I am Kaelan. What are your names?"*  Kaelan spoke gently. offering the children an encouraging smile.  _By the Mother, whoever did this to them needs to pay..._

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Willing to take 10 on Diplomacy if that will help


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show


*Kaelan Frost-Eater*
F LG Human Cloistered Cleric, *Level* 5, *Init* 2, *HP* 31/31, *Speed* 30
*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 4, *Will* 9, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Sling (20)*  +5 (1d4-2, x2)
*  MW Sickle*  +1 (1d6-2, x2)
*Least Crystal of Energy Assault: Acid MW Light Crossbow (40)*  +5 (1d8(+1 acid), 19-20x2)
*Least Crystal of Adaptation MW Studded Leather*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+3 Armor, +1 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 15
*Condition* Endure Elements (from Least Crystal of Adaptation)

Cold Endurance: You can exist comfortably in conditions between 0° F and 90° F without having to make Fortitude saves (as described in Cold Dangers, FB page 8). You also gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against cold effects. Cold Endurance doesn't provide any level of resistance to cold damage.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Njal looks at Ramiro, a nod of thanks and a promise of "_we'll settle the cash later"_ in his dark craggy gaze. As the novitiate smashes the broom Njal stops to grasp his hand. *"Blessing o' the gods lad. Ye are a good 'un"*" before he and Ramiro head outside. Looking at the staff Njal runs his hand down the wood, *"Strange eh.."* he mutters *"An assassin vine, a nasty wee thing. Plant the be eating people if ye believe it. But all should be dust now but this one ain't. Where did the father find such a thing eh?"*

Clutching it he tries to understand its properties, a ferverent prayer to the mountains *"Aye, please gie' me a chance to restore what was lost eh."* 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Detect Magic and 
Spellcraft (1d20+2)[*11*]. Although its a staff and the spell is on the druid spell list should be able to access it thankfully.


*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 8 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Saintheart

*Spoiler: Sorry about the delays*
Show

...it's been a hell of a Christmas season so far.  I'll be around over the break and into New Year, but I've just been drained out at work and just got all this done.  Sorry it took so long to update!



_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Twilight, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*


*Njal and Ramiro*

_Outside the Temple of the Father_

Njal did give the staff his earnest consideration.  However, it wasn't uncommon for items of the Five Gods to react ... standoffishly ... to the insight of those who followed the Spirits of the world.  Though he could sense the surging of power through the staff that signified its healing power, the precise dweomer he couldn't place; there was too much of the Father's radiance in it to tell precisely what spell it was, although there surely seemed to be three iterations of the dweomer still remaining in the item.

No, it would take either more investigation or finding a cleric of the Five Gods to work out how and if this item could be activated.  Although at least they'd secured something that could - likely - restore their lost lifeforce.

Night was falling, and it was time for the two tired adventurers to make some choices about whether to retire for the evening to their house, or look around for more assistance.  Fallschelder, of course, would be at the Drunken Snowflake apparently, but perhaps he wouldn't be the only cleric in town or able to see what this item actually was.  Or they could go and look for a warm fireplace and a decent meal, which an inn would surely have.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Gerlin Kaisa*

_Blades Guildhouse_

Her little set of movements drew one of the corners of Talvo's lips upward.  Or at least it _looked_ like a half-smile for the few seconds it was on Talvo's face.  "Five Gods protect you if Oiva's been teaching you how to stumble around a battlefield," he said, after a moment.  "But then you don't really seem to be the type he'd normally take on.  My brother was rather better at teaching hacking and hammering to rather ... wide ... types, Gerlin Kaisa, and that certainly does not appear to be you.  So that still leaves me with the same question, Gerlin Kaisa.  You're not here to pass a message.  If Oiva wanted to talk to me he would come in person.  And that's leaving aside this," he said, with a quick, flickering finger making a circle in the air near his forehead, indicating the sigils floating around hers.  "Not many Illumians out this way.  You're not from Abthek Duskwatcher's cabal out in the Spear, of course, which means you're outlander, _domobezh_ to this part of the world I take it.  Rather odd for an adventurer to come all the way up the Bay of Seals just to join the Guild of Blades.  You haven't come here just to admire my collection, have you?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?



*Kaelen Frost-Eater*

_The Drunken Snowflake_

The girl's name was Jakki; the boy, Kal.  Their last name - they were siblings - was Luhanjaläinen, which of itself seemed common enough since it basically meant 'of Luhanja' in the local dialect.  She was ten and the boy was eight years old.  And they nodded quickly when she offered to take them in for the night.

The next stop was, of course, the Drunken Snowflake.  The shingle hanging outside the place was half-black with age but the gorgeously-painted image of a snowflake bent in half over a keg of beer was still clear and visible on it, and the wave of raucous noise from within was its own identifier.

Aside from the noise, a geyser of warmth, smells of smoked fish, roasting deer, and expensive tobacco washed over Kaelen and the children as she stepped into the inn.  High, thick candles stood all around the room, throwing orange and yellow light across brown-tinted shadows.  The common room of the inn was a good fifty feet across at least, and round tables were dotted across it like lichen on granite.  A bar stood on a massive stone plinth at one end of the rectangle of the room, with a couple of halfling bartenders running up and down its length attending to the patrons.  There was a great melting pot of people here: whalers, fur-clad merchants, carpenters, stonemasons, fishermen, huntsmen, a stinking tanner a few feet from Kaelen, what looked like a steward, guardsmen off duty, tinkers, and even a few peasants in plain old smocks sagging over tables and beers.  The bar had so many people on it that it seemed to be a fence made of people as pales.  Somewhere behind the bar stood a kitchen, glimpsed only as serving staff bashed in and out of the door, unloaded and loaded with food respectively.

A blonde, blue-tattooed waitress scurrying back from one of the tables with an empty platter in hand noticed Kaelen, taking in her holy symbol and the two children in tow at a glance.  "Rooms are full," she half-shouted above the noise of conversation when Kaelen asked the obvious question, "but there's a few meant to be leaving in the next hour or so, if y' want to wait a stretch down here.  I'll keep an eye out for them leaving and move ye up.  Do ye want something to eat?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do? You could wait down in the common room with the kids for a room to come up, maybe get something to eat at the same time, or skip it here and go look elsewhere in the settlement for board.

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin pressed a cold, thin palm against her own nape and pursed her lips. The half-smile, quick as it were to pass, was a good sign. And Talvo was right: she was here to talk. *Well, that is correct. I didn't even know you had a collection.* she admits. *But a domobezh? I'm not what I'd describe as one. In fact, it's worse than that.* the illumian said, her serious face lighting up again with an almost mischievous smile. *I'm an Islander.* She spread out her arms somewhat to give herself more space to gesticulate. *I'm also in something of a delicate situation.* she began to explain. *Difficult, even. Master Oiva* she went on, drawing quick circles into the air with a finger, *He was a real godssend. You know him; he all but told me he'd train an elf if the elf paid. Well, not a literal elf, but* she stopped to wave the thought away. *The thing is, I know this place as well as a map or, say, one of those insipid treatises in the Chalician libraries, but that's not like I've always lived here or my ancestors always lived here, see what I mean? I'm kind of lost most of the time.* she confessed. *And few tell me that, but I think people find the sigils offputting. I could turn them off, of course, as in, I could turn them off right now if you mind them, but that makes me feel like my head is full of thick, wet, sticky paste.* She lowered her hands again. *It's fine, though. Learning's what I do and I learn fast. But sometimes it's hard.* she went on with a few quick nods, mostly to herself. *Anyway. I didn't mean to end up here; I was headed westwards, to Gullcry, but that damn ship died on me at Majakka and now there's some blockade in the bay and I had to pay this fisherman hard to get somewhere civilized* she paused for a second, and a little, almost amused smile appeared on her face as she looked up at the ceiling and then at Talvo again. *And I'm rambling. Long story short, my plans did not work out, I've just arrived here, it's getting dark and I'm a little short on funds. You are the closest thing to someone I know in all Hardwalker Hall.* Gerlin's smile broadened as she clasped her hands behind her back again. *I'm not asking for money or Anything, really. But I could use some advice.*

----------


## Cygnia

*"That--"* Kaelan began, offering the server a grateful smile.  *"--would be most appreciative, thank you, yes.  And yes, we will be dining too.  I'll have whatever your special is.  Children?"*  She turned to ask them what they wanted to eat.  They were here now.  Mother willing, a room to sleep would become available.  Still, letting the children sup in a place of (hopefully) relative safety and warmth could only be a good thing first even if they did have to look elsewhere afterwards.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Twilight, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*


*Gerlin Kaisa*

Talvo's eyes didn't shift from Gerlin's face as she gave her rough story, only adding a nod when she paused.  "Well, the first piece of advice I'd have is to not bother with Gullcry.  The place is a ruin.  They'll be decades still rebuilding after the Pilgrimage, and the land has a shadow on it that's outlasted the fall of Savarlos.  As for more germane advice ...  if it's work you're looking for, there's plenty to be found hereabouts.  The city's under the sway of trade guilds for the most part, but they need the odd _domobezh_ to make more dangerous errands, and even the Hardwalker Clan isn't averse to bringing in adventurers if the need is great.  This guild doesn't work like the others - we don't force membership to those who wield weapons inside the walls, we are simply ... more reliable.  And more of a home for men and women who want to make their way in the world by the path of blood and silver.  As for even more practical concerns, if you want a soft nest for a little spell while you dry your water wings and get your bearings, the Drunken Snowflake's not cheap, but it _is_ secure.  You'll not likely have to worry about the innkeeper knifing you in your bed like one or two places we know down the south end.  If you like, we can head up there for dinner.  I can pay for both our meals, and you can tell me more, Gerlin Kaisa, about how someone with an education managed to swindle my brother into teaching her how to duel ..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?




*Kaelen Frost-Eater*

The children asked for simple meals of fish and white potato, and the waitress moved off with a nod.

The three of them settled into a corner booth not far from the door.  The wait gave the cleric a little more time to scan the common room.  Although most of the room seemed the normal riotous collection of people blowing off steam or hungrily tucking into dinners either alone or in company, there were a few people who caught her eye.

Off to one side of the bar, a big, red-bearded man was drinking from a well-worn tankard in a fairly determined manner, not looking to either side of him.  There were sour looks directed at him from others in the place, but nobody appeared too keen to interrupt his consumption.  And perhaps the oddest thing about him was the dark grey scarf tied around his forehead, which was a symbol usually worn by a cleric of the Father.  And not usually seen in these sorts of premises in general.

At one of the tables on the far side of the room, a young, dark-haired woman in a long, severe but expensive black dress tied off with a red sash was sitting at another table with a venomous-looking smile on her face, talking to two mail-clad men who appeared to be dressed in the uniform of the local guard, given she'd seen that same set of accoutrements on arrival.  Kaelen would have to get closer to catch their conversation, but they seemed to be arguing with her about _something,_ but the woman didn't seem in the least concerned about the gesticulating hands, annoyed expressions, or forward tilt to their bodies.  She was sitting with her hands folded in her lap, listening casually to them.

And it was as Kaelen's gaze drifted to the door of the inn that she realised she was being watched.

There was a big, heavyset man, maybe in his forties, with unshaven cheeks - maybe some sort of blacksmith, or tanner - standing at the door of the inn, where he'd apparently just entered.  He was looking straight in her direction.  And when she met his gaze, he immediately turned and pushed his way out the door of the inn, disappearing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin opened her mouth for a short moment to explain that what Talvo was trying to warn her about, Sealight, the shadow and ruin, constituted the exact reason why she headed out for Gullcry, but as tired as she suddenly felt, she realized that such an interruption would only serve to sidetrack the conversation. And so she listened on, with obvious interest, for those were indeed answers she could use. 

The man's final suggestion, at last, drew a surprised, quick blink from her and made her smile, if possible, even more warmly grateful. Food in good company was another thing she could use. *Thank you, Master Talvo. I'm very not going to say no to dinner. This has been A day.* she tugged at her braid and narrowed her eyes briefly. *I'll find a way to return that courtesy. Somehow. Once I'm back on track.* she added, her nods betraying firm conviction.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*


Njal looks at the stick, and smiles at Ramiro. *"Shall we had back to our house Ramiro, we can get a warm fire and a bed for the night and then we can find a cleric that don't be drunk in the morning?"* If Ramiro agrees he'll head back to their house and curl up in his blankets after setting a fire to warm their tired and drained bones.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 8 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding




_@Saintheart: If its a staff or wand and the spell is on the druid list would I know how it works automatically?_

----------


## Novabomb

*Ramiro Sanda*
Sounds like a plan

----------


## Cygnia

Seeing one of the Father's workers -- and the expressions of those looking at him -- well, it wasn't Kaelan's place to judge.  Not knowing any of the inner goings-on of Hardwalker Hall and the people in it, there might be a story indeed.  But now wasn't the time nor place to be a hen looking for juicy gossip.  The same, too, could be said of the woman arguing with the guardsmen.

But the heavyset man who was *looking* at her -- and who immediately turned around and left when she caught him staring..._that's not normal._

Kaelan wasn't vain enough to think the man had any sort of romantic interest in her.  Was it her holy symbol that he had issue with.  _Or is it me?  I know no one here..._  Kaelan's brow grew troubled, wondering if, by some odd circumstance, somehow he DID know her or her quest.  _That's fool's thinking, girl.  That only happens in tales by the fireside..._

She shook her head as if to clear it.  Seeing to the safety of the children took precedence. And it would be fool's doing to follow after a stranger in a strange settlement at night.

Still, something to be wary of, just in case.

Kaelan turned back to her meal.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Night, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*


*Ramiro and Njal*

_The house_

Trudging back to their little hut on the north side of the citadel, man and dwarf at least were met with one pleasant surprise: the hut was still standing, and the journeyman builder, Aimo Virtanen, had stopped by to make at least interim repairs to that part of the roof which had been left open; there was a heavy, beige piece of canvas blocking the hole which had fastened securely with pegs and good-quality twine.  The journeyman wasn't there but had left a note scribed in careful strokes of some sort of pencil on a piece of parchment: _Come by the builders' guild when you're back and ask for me.  Materials are ready but needs preparation (slimming down as discussed)._  The two of them remembered this as the experimental technique the builder had wanted to try with some help from Njal to thin a thick piece of wood to bladelike thinness.

Nothing else seemed to have been disturbed (not that there was much to be taken from their house anyway.)  So they could settle down for the evening and rest at least without the immediate threat of death or disembowelling from local pedestrians.  It was still early evening, though, and the sounds of night activities still swelled from south, toward the city centre.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

(DrK: I forgot that the way staves work mechanically, whilst you can activate the staff and know how it works, you still have to ID the spell that's in it - which failed because he missed his Spellcraft check.  So you just need to find someone to ID the spell.)




*Gerlin Kaisa and Kaelen Frost-Eater*

_The Drunken Snowflake_

Kaelen, of course, had noticed the Illumian walk in; red sigils floating around someone's head was enough to draw glances from the whole room, but just as interestingly, those glances quickly found other places to be when the person accompanying the Illumian followed her in.  But the thin man in gold-trimmed tunic was met enthusiastically enough by the waiter who came to the door, and Kaelen put together both that reaction and the bronze ring on its thong around his throat - he must have been a guildsman, maybe a guildmaster, of the guild that provided security to the Drunken Snowflake.  _Those_ two certainly got a table fast enough, in what seemed to be a good spot, more than a chill's distance from the door.

Gerlin took in most of the details of the Snowflake in a gestalten flicker.  Smell of smoked fish, old beer, some tobacco in the air.  Flickering orange light and candleflames; drift of old smoke in the rafters like incense to the Firekeeper.  Near-roar of conversation and clatter of cups, though the conversation dimmed in a ten to fifteen foot radius around Talvo when he walked by.  She was fairly sure the effect wasn't magical in origin.  Planed and sanded feel of the wooden table and chairs that she and Talvo were sat at ahead of the waitress going to find out what the specials were.

Some sights and sense impressions stood out, though: a red-bearded drinking man with the Father's scarf at his neck, propping up the bar; a frighteningly-attractive women in a black dress sitting with two surly companions at another table ... and a cleric of the Mother in a corner booth with two little children next to her.

"That's Fallschelden, preceptor of the Temple to the Father," said Talvo into her thoughts, nodding at the red-bearded man.  "He's here a lot.  The woman in the black dress is Orissaina vel'Maris, one of the more ... influential guilds in the city, though you won't find a stall for them at Traders' Hall."  He exchanged a shallow nod with the woman from across the room, but Gerlin was close enough to him to detect something akin to a look of mild disgust cross his face, albeit it was gone in a second.  Talvo shifted his gaze to the cleric in the corner with the two children.  "Interesting.  Not sure why she'd be in here.  The Mother-house on the south side isn't exactly rolling in money, but it has enough space and food that they don't need to go palm-baring in places like this.  Don't recognise her anyway, she's not one of the local crowd."  A clay pot with fine stone cups arrived.  "Ah.  Tea?"

This was about the time that the man who had left earlier after meeting Kaelen's gaze returned.  He came in through the same door he'd departed from.  With two more companions, also male, also similar fortyish in age, also unshaven, and also with the same interested look in Kaelen's table...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin took in the sights and smells, not to mention Talvo's words, full of helpful insight, with quite the enthusiasm, and indeed enough of it that she barely noticed the brief stares she drew upon entering the establishment. The Snowflake seemed quite the pleasant and friendly place, even after the respect Talvo quite evidently commanded and which (this much she realized) rippled out far and wide enough to encase her as well in a safe bubble of attention and hushed voices was discounted. Nodding along with unfeigned interest she couldn't help but muse upon what a pity it was that she couldn't afford to spend more than a night or two in the inn. Of course, it would spoil her rotten, all the comfort.

Still, just then, she was willing to indulge; it wouldn't last anyhow. *That sounds lovely.* she smiled at the man once again. *The tea, I mean. I wonder what's it made of.* the herbalist in her had to add, just as she glanced at the other patrons once again, contemplatively. *It would seem that I understand even less of this place than I used to figure.* she continued, sniffing the air softly, trying to catch the scent of the tea. *Here's this place and these people, for instance.* she flashed a quick glance at the two clerics. *I didn't know the Mother's clergy had a thing for travelling. Or, the Father's for* she paused, trying to find a polite way to put it. *For that.* she motioned, at last, discreetly in Fallschelder's general direction.

----------


## DrK

*Njal "Stormcaller"*

Collapsing on the bedoll he tosses the stave down beside him and looks at Ramiro. * "The stick be resisting me. We will have tae find a lass or lad tae help me with it in the morning once we have slept and rested."* He pauses to think, *"I not be sure which priest or priestess we seek out, Verglas would have been able to help but with her gone now it will be harder. "*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Njal "Stormcaller"*
M NG Dwarf (Glacier Dwarf) Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* -5, *HP* 8 / 41, *Speed* 
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 2, *Will* 7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*+2 trip MW Tigerskull Club (Lesser Crystal of Fiery Assault)*  +7 (1d8+3 [+1d6 FIRE], x4)
*  Quaterstaff *  +6 (1d6+3, x2)
*  Darts            /  Sling (10    /     20 )*  +4 (1d4+3  / 1d4+3 , x2)
*  Dragonhide (White) Breastplate*, *  Heavy Wooden Shield* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Condition* +1 hit Greenskins, +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 vs Spells/Poison, +2 vs Cold, +4 vs Fey
*3 Negative levels: lost 3 spells, -3 to attacks, checks, skills, saves*


Stormrir 
30 / 30 hp (4HD)  Init +1    Speed 50 ft    Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
AC	17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural +3 AC), touch 10, flat-footed 16
BAB/Grapple	+3/+11
Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills/feats: Listen +5, Spot +4 / Endurance, Run
Equipment: Military saddle, Saddle bags, Std'Leather Barding

Gromnir (Wintery Huskie) - Level 3 companion
29 / 29 hp (4HD)  Init +3  Speed 40 ft  Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
AC   22 (+3 Dex, +6 natural +3 armour), touch 12, flat-footed 18
BAB/Grapple     +3/+6
Full Attack:	Bite +6 melee (1d8+4 + Trip (+3))
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +2/6*
Feats:	Alertness, Track, Improved Natural attack (bite)  / Link, Share spells, Evasion
Equipment: MW std Leather barding

----------


## Cygnia

_...this isn't good..._

*"Children, don't look directly at the front door...just tilt your heads slightly and look out of the corner of your eye."* Kaelan spoke in a low voice, keeping her tone steady.  The last thing she wanted to do was to spook the children.  *"...but do you recognize any of those men who just entered?"*

This was a public place.  Rationally, no one should dare to attack her here.

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Night, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

*Gerlin Kaisa and Kaelen Frost-Eater*

_The Drunken Snowflake_

"Neither does he," said Talvo, quietly, setting his cup down.  (The tea had curious aromatics, part of Gerlin's brain calculated.  There was a hint of the usual greenhouse-variety Sothilis, but some other herb was mixed into it as well.  What exactly was probably a question for the cooks working away in the back room of the inn.)

Talvo had steepled his hands.  "Fallschelden's not exactly the most sociable of people, but neither was he a drinker until ... oh, maybe three weeks ago.  It's putting more pressure on the novice he's got back up at the temple.  As for the Mother-house ... ah.  What have we here?"  He was looking at the table with the cleric of the Mother.

The two children, on seeing the men at the door, shrank back into their chairs, eyes going wide.

Which roughly coincided with the three men walking over to Kaelen's table.  She couldn't see any weapons immediately visible, but their grim expressions were threatening enough.  The one she'd seen twice now leaned over, putting big, beefy palms flat on the table, looking at her.  "Y' need to turn those children over t' me, _domobezh._"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin, still warming her right hand on the cup, reflexively grabbed the edge of the tabletop with her left and shifted backwards, the feet of her chair screeching on the floor. She frowned, in confusion and concentration. Her conscious mind rejected, immediately and hard, the first instinctive conclusion she reached. That couldn't be. No one would do that. Not even up here. And definitely not _in_ here. *What have we?* she parroted Talvo. Her mouth stayed hanging slightly open as she tried to process the scene  and that thoroughly suppressed alarm kept drumming on, muffled, from the deep.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


A vain attempt at Sense Motive: (1d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## Cygnia

Kaelan thought she would be more scared.  Men, large men, boxing her in.  Threatening her.  Thinking that they were entitled to everything that they demanded of.  That the very world revolved around them and their wants.

It was exhausting.  And Kaelan had had her fill of it for far too long in her life.

*"I will not, saer.  Certainly not to some grunt who caused their distress in the first place."* Kaelan's voice remained calm, eying the one who "addressed" her with coldness.  She took hold of each child's hand. *"They are under my protection -- and that means that they are under the Mother's protection.  Leave us be or know Her judgement."*

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Night, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6
*


*Gerlin Kaisa and Kaelen Frost-Eater*

_The Drunken Snowflake_

Gerlin Kaisa was fresh off the fish boat - quite literally - but it didn't take that much to divine at least some of the heavyset men's intentions.  The way the cleric at the far table took hold of the children's hands also gave a clue as to what was afoot there.  They obviously wanted _something_ from the silver-haired cleric, and the fierce look on her face combined with the children's grasped hands suggested ...
"It seems someone's opening negotiations," murmured Talvo.  Which was interesting in itself, since a murmur shouldn't have carried above the noise of conversation.  It took only a flickering glance to Gerlin's dinner companion to note that the thin man was steepling his hands on the table and had tilted his body back, just so, the very picture of relaxation ... but a picture that concealed he could kick away from the table and be on his feet with a single push, especially given he'd shifted the long, thin blade at his hip so it wouldn't catch on the table's edge if he had to stand up.  "From perhaps a somewhat superior bargaining position," he added, quietly.

At Kaelen's table, the heavyset man didn't take his palms from the table.  He snorted, and smiled, leaning just a tad closer, making the children shrink back against Kaelen's sides.  "_Domobezh_, the only one who'll be facing judgment around here'll be you if you don't hand them over.  We're their carekeepers in this town.  We can either do this here and quietly, or you can try and ... resist.  And if you don't wind up with your head cracked open here, you won't get more than two streets away from here before we bring you down outside.  So.  You going to do the right thing or what?"

*Spoiler: Kaelen*
Show

At least from her limited experience of the world, there didn't _seem_ to be an obvious lie in the suggestion that the men were the children's carekeepers, though the situation still didn't immediately make sense to her.  And their intent - all three of them - still read as fairly hostile.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## Metastachydium

Gerlin's mouth closed. Talvo and her own eyes couldn't be wrong at the same time, and, as a matter of fact, she was ready to trust Talvo's understanding of the unfolding events no matter how she would have _liked_ to see them as. This was outrageous. She let go of the cup and keeping her gaze fixed at the priest's assailants, she began to rise, clumsily banging a shin against a table leg.

----------


## Cygnia

*"By all means, saer, if there's any validity to your claim, we'll send word to the authorities right now to hear it!"* Thugs took advantage in decent people's tendency to stay polite and quiet...

...so Kaelan kept her voice raised in order to make sure these brutes no longer had that advantage.  That the people in this inn *had* to hear what was going on and call on the authorities to intervene and protect Jakki and Kal.

*"Indeed, I'm sure that they would be very interested in hearing from these children how they came to be in this town in the first place -- and your role in it.  To say nothing of you threatening a church worker with violence because you refuse to accept the word 'NO'..."*

Her heartbeat thundered in her ears.  And, though Kaelan had no proof yet...  _...Mother, stand by Your servant against these enslavers of children..._

----------


## Saintheart

_Day 8, Alkukevaasta (Early Spring)
Hardwalker Hall
Night, 1537_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*


*Gerlin Kaisa and Kaelen Frost-Eater*

The one with his hands on the table maintained his ugly, twisted smile on his face.  "Nice try, _domobezh,_ but I don't think you--"
"Toggs," said one of the other thugs, putting a hand on the man's shoulder, nodding across the room.

Kaelen took the half-second to glance around.  She had at least achieved part of her aim.  A decent fraction of people in the inn had turned from their drinks and were looking in their direction.  (Albeit not the red-bearded cleric of the Father, who was still staring straight ahead when he wasn't sinking another drink.)  The attractive-looking woman was looking at their group, frowning as if in intense thought.

But the three thugs were looking at the thin man in black with gold trim, with the bronze ring around his neck.  (Next to him was, of all things, an Illumian - as could be clearly seen by the red sigils floating around her head, albeit that one half-stumbled as she got up from her chair, banging her shin against the table.)  The thin man had stood almost silently from his chair and was walking towards her table, effortlessly, almost gliding.  The thin blade at his hip hardly moved.

Even then 'Toggs' and his two companions looked not completely dissuaded - but the thin man in turn glanced left and right, and seemingly out of nowhere two more men with bronze rings hanging around their necks appeared from out of the crowd.

Kaelen could hear Toggs' hiss of frustration.  The heavyset man turned to her one more time: "We'll be seeing you, _domobezh._  Count on it."

And the three men straightened, turned, and made for the nearest exit.  A chill breeze cut the room as they opened the heavy door and then closed it behind them again.

Another glance from the thin man, and the two men he'd summoned drifted back into the crowds.  He was now near Kaelen's table, hands folded behind his back, and the cleric had a chance to look him over properly.  Short-ish man; thin with a dancer's frame and musculature; long silver hair; thin blade belted at the hip.  He gave a nod of introduction to Kaelen, although his gaze was also flickering over the two children squeezed in at her sides.  "My apologies for interrupting your meal, ma'rm.  I am Talvo Shoreborn.  This," -- and he inclined his head to the Illumian's position without even looking to see whether she was there, "is Gerlin Kaisa."


(Gerlin had managed to move up in Talvo's wake.  Exactly what force had moved her so was unknown.  Sometimes it felt as though someone were watching events and moving her around without her direct, conscious instruction to do so.)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------

